#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-24
<superm1> cjwatson, sure i'd be glad to, how do i revert the revision?
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2256 ubiquity/ (4 files in 4 dirs): revert non critical changes from r2255 until after beta
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<spam> hi there....
<spam> i have using ubuntu installer ..and doing some study on this.Can anybody tell me how does it check internally the distribution name and version name so that if proper repository address has not given it shows error.."invalid repo link" or "release file missing'
<spam> during mirror selection stage at the installation process
<spam> is there anybody...
<cjwatson> spam: could you tell me the exact message, please? Don't paraphrase
<cjwatson> spam: at any rate, it looks in the Release file on the mirror
<cjwatson> which has various metadata like that
<spam> cjwatson..:"the specified ubuntu archive mirror is either not available,or doesnot have a valid Release file on it.Please try a different mirror"
<spam> Cjwatson: r u there..? i was out of system....but i want to know what udeb does this checking during mirror selection stage.I checked one udeb is there"choose-mirror" is it the only mirror which checks the release file on the mirror?
<cjwatson> spam: yes, choose-mirror (and choose-mirror-bin, which comes from the same source package) is the one you're looking for
<cjwatson> spam: please don't do the "are you there" thing, by the way - I'm extremely busy this morning and it may take me a while to respond
<spam> cjwatson:actually my problem is some what different. I have created one local repository and from there i am installting my softwares..no problem i am facing but i have given my version name."my-ver".So when installer is checking for version /code name the error is coming.
<spam> so where i need to change exactly..as i changed the string name mentioned in "choose-mirror" pkg source code and after successful comilation i have included that one in the installer and compile it successfully,...no problem came but the same problem persist for choosing mirror.
<cjwatson> do you have dists/*/Release files on your mirror?
<spam> yah...and exactly in the same order.only the string is different
<cjwatson> exactly where is your Release file? what directory?
<spam> is it ok/
<spam> /my-distro///dists//my-ver//Release
<spam> same what debian repository follows...
<spam> and when it fails i went to shell prompt and from there i tried to connect the specified location using wget ..and i got success
<cjwatson> did you preseed mirror/suite=my-ver?
<cjwatson> or otherwise change the installer's default suite to retrieve
<cjwatson> (e.g. by changing /etc/lsb-release in the initrd)
<spam> the first few line r like..
<spam> Architectures: i386
<spam> Codename: anant
<spam> Components: main
<spam> Date: Wed, 29 Aug 2007 10:24:05 UTC
<spam> Description: BOSS Anant Repository
<spam> Label: anant
<spam> Origin: boss
<spam> Suite: unstable
<spam> Version: 2.0
<spam> MD5Sum:
<cjwatson> that Suite: is bogus
<cjwatson> it should match the subdirectory of dists/
<spam> that means in this case it should be anant ??
<cjwatson> if that file is in dists/anant/Release, yes
<cjwatson> you also need to change the installer to look there; it can't guess that it needs to retrieve dists/anant/Release by magic
<cjwatson> changing /etc/lsb-release in the initrd is the easiest way
<cjwatson> I suggest reverting whatever changes you made to choose-mirror, as that shouldn't be necessary
<spam> yah..thats it..
<spam> ok..but when i am choosing "enter manually.." option for mirror selection then also do i need to modify the d-i?
<cjwatson> "enter information manually" lets you choose the hostname and directory, not usually the suite
<cjwatson> you can avoid modifying the initrd by putting mirror/suite=anant on the kernel command line, if you prefer
<spam> will it be ok for my case if other parameters are same as in debian in my local mirror?
<spam> can i set "mirror/suite=anant" inside default file for PXE net booting installation/
<spam> default file is in "ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default" which is the default configuration file...
<spam> or i am missing something?
<cjwatson> parameters> that's too general a question so I can't be sure. Try it :-)
<cjwatson> yes, you can set it on the appropriate 'append' line in pxelinux.cfg
<spam> yes .i got it.
<spam> thanks..for your help.let me try this one
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, had little time this w/e and almost no internet connection, would like to catch up briefly on any progress you have made
<xivulon> tonight I'll download and test the new image
<cjwatson> aside from what I told you about Friday's work, I have almost entirely been panicking about other things
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2257 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.5.18
<xivulon> cjwatson, is grub safe in loopinstallations?
<xivulon> I'd like to start having more people involved in the testing process, it does not matter if they do not end up with ubuntu installed, but at least the should not find their MBR overwritten
<xivulon> Did not go that far in the installation process myselef on friday, but noticed that "install grub in hd0" was selected when I got stack at the "ready to install" page
<cjwatson> I haven't got that far in my testing
<xivulon> np will give it another go tonight
<cjwatson> oh, no, it isn't yet
<cjwatson> it needs a wubi change
<cjwatson> I'll commit that shortly
<cjwatson> I added a preseeding facility which should make it safe, but wubi needs to use it
<xivulon> are you goint to merge into wubi branch? I can only do that tonight
<xivulon> To build wubi, remove the nsis fodler, and run "make clean; make prerequisites; make all"
<xivulon> You only need "make all" once if plugins are cleaned/modified, to rebuild wubi itself, make is enough
<xivulon> The other question which we left pending was whether Ubiquity can simply skip mounted devices/partitions (except when loopinstalling)
<cjwatson> I've committed it straight to the wubi branch
<xivulon> thanks
<cjwatson> I'm not going to attempt to build it though, I'm not convinced enough that I can do that correctly
<cjwatson> skip mounted devices/partitions> sorry, I don't know what you mean
<xivulon> I assume that ubiquity at some stage prepares a list of partitions (and devices)...
<xivulon> If some of those was already mounted, and we are not in a loopinstallation, would it be possible to skip it?
<xivulon> I am not sure whether this is already current behaviour
<cjwatson> I still don't quite understand what problem you're trying to solve
<xivulon> The issue is to go around wubi read-only mode, but would also help when a LiveCD user had the windows partition mounted and then run Ubiquity targeting that partition
<cjwatson> but what is the problem?
<xivulon> If a partition is mounted it cannot be resized online
<cjwatson> that is, what undesirable thing happens that you want not to happen?
<cjwatson> oh, you mean in the manual partitioning UI?
<xivulon> So for instance in read-only mode you have /isodevice mounted. I'd still want users to run ubiquity to be able to install on a different partition
<cjwatson> I imagine the partitioner will simply not allow that. I don't think removing it from the manual partitioning UI is a good idea though; it would be very confusing to have only part of the disk listed
<cjwatson> in any event, that's post-beta
* cjwatson is focusing brutally on beta at the moment :)
<xivulon> cjwatson "simply not allow that" is more than good enough
<cjwatson> one problem is that it might allow resizing other partitions
<cjwatson> on the same disk
<cjwatson> or creating/deleting partitions
<cjwatson> none of that will work if a partition is mounted
<xivulon> Is modifying other partitions a problem? (change in partition table are not well digested maybe)?
<cjwatson> it is not possible to make any changes to the partition table when the disk is locked, which will be the case if anything is mounted from that disk
<cjwatson> well, you can change the partition table, but the kernel will refuse to reread it until you reboot
<xivulon> Makes sense, even in this case though, Ubiquity has still a use though if the user pre-partitions the drives or already has a (non-mounted) partition to be overwritten.
<xivulon> Or if the target partition is on a different device
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2258 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  - Make release notes button work again (LP: #138365).
<cjwatson> right, it isn't useless, but it does need to be made clear in the UI
<xivulon> I'd do so that if a device is mounted the user can only pick free/space or an existing partition to install into
<xivulon> Anyway don't what to distract you too much with that
<cjwatson> free space won't work either
<cjwatson> unless it's on another disk
<xivulon> Just a list of available (non-mounted) partitions then (but I guess that splitting root and swap would be a problem).
<xivulon> What about doing the partitioning and then forcing a reboot?
<cjwatson> too horrible for words
<xivulon> ahah
<xivulon> I agree
<xivulon> cjwatson, last try: partprobe
<cjwatson> ?
<xivulon> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/re-read-the-partition-table-without-rebooting-linux-system.html
<cjwatson> xivulon: partprobe isn't magic; it's just a userspace program (and the same libparted calls are already made by the installer). That article is incomplete
<cjwatson> xivulon: if the kernel refuses to reread the partition table because the disk is locked, no userspace program can possibly help
<xivulon> makes sense
<xivulon> http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/9/8/46 and http://www.gelato.unsw.edu.au/lxr/source/include/linux/blkpg.h
<xivulon> could it be that there is some in-kernel support which is simply tapped by userspace toos?
<cjwatson> not as far as I can see
<cjwatson> I would rather you tried it than that you pasted URLs here :-)
<xivulon> I wish, but have to use a windows machine during the day
<cjwatson> it may be true that you can get away with BLKPG_ADD_PARTITION (which libparted already uses) if that specific partition isn't in use
<cjwatson> it's risky for a partitioner to rely on the exact details though
<cjwatson> particularly if any kind of resizing or insertion of partitions is involved
<evand> weird, I could have sworn that the linkbutton issue was a GTK+ bug.
<evand> but I suppose I was just not setting it up correctly.
<cjwatson> I think the code fell out during the automation rearrangements; it was there originally
<evand> yikes, sorry
<cjwatson> no worries, caught it
<superm1> yeah i had thought it was a GTK+ bug too, i had another pyGTK app that it randomly showed up in too.  i guess i'll have to take a look at your fix for it
<cjwatson> you just need to do gtk.link_button_set_uri_hook(some_function)
<cjwatson> gtk.LinkButton doesn't know how to launch a browser itself because that's pretty system-specific
<superm1> so it doesn't by default call /usr/bin/sensible-browser then?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> there's some argument that it should but then your application would still break on other systems ...
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2259 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/osextras.py): * Fix typo in realpath_recurse (LP: #144460).
<evand> Launchpad Janitor angers me.
<evand> Though I suppose this can be fixed with a capital D
<evand> cjwatson: now that we have ubiquity-dm, should we make that an option in isolinux in Hardy or document it as a kernel cmdline option?
<cjwatson> something like that in hardy, yeah, though in that case it needs to not use --automatic
<evand> indeed
<evand> Is there some magic I can do to get past the partman crash with the latest daily cd and wubi?
<cjwatson> which partman crash?
<xivulon> ?
<evand> reproducing...
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, if it may help with development, at this stage you can copy the ubuntu folder into a VM (ext3) drive and set the VM bootloader use the configfile in ubuntu/install
<cjwatson> personally I don't have time to do anything other than get the standard installation flow working
<evand> "The filesystem ntfs cannot be mounted on /, because it is not a fully-functional Unix file system."
<evand> Clearly I must be doing something wrong
<evand> that only started to appear after I canceled and ran ubiquity manually using -d and --automatic.
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> what build?
<evand> wubi: the one from friday, ubiquity 1.5.17
<cjwatson> hmm, that was supposed to be fixed in .17
<cjwatson> why is it trying to mount an ntfs filesystem on / ?
<cjwatson> oh, unless ...
<cjwatson> evand: can you get ps ax output from when that happens and see if autopartition-loop is there?
<evand> will do
<evand> doesn't appear to be
<cjwatson> hm
<cjwatson> ok, not what I thought then
<cjwatson> can you see what the innermost running partman script is?
<cjwatson> ps axf may help
<evand>  check.d/08mountpoint_fat
<cjwatson> evand: ls /var/lib/partman/devices/*/*/mountpoint
<cjwatson> err, maybe not quite that
<cjwatson> grep -H '^/$' /var/lib/partman/devices/*/*/mountpoint
<evand>  /
<cjwatson> I'm looking for filenames under /var/lib/partman/devices
<evand> well, /var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=sda/32256-17873533439/mountpoint;/
<cjwatson> no others?
<evand> nope
<cjwatson> are you following what I'm looking for here? it may be easier for you to take it from here
<evand> no, sorry I don't follow
<cjwatson> partman-auto-loop 0ubuntu9 (included in ubiquity 1.5.17) added 'rm -f $partition_id/mountpoint' because the host NTFS filesystem shouldn't really be mounted on /
<cjwatson> partman-auto-loop temporarily tells partman that that filesystem is mounted on / in order that it can use the mount.d scripts to mount it
<cjwatson> but it's supposed to clean up after itself
<cjwatson> the real / in a wubi install ought to be a loop-mounted filesystem
<evand> I think this is my fault.
<cjwatson> i.e. =dev=loop2 or something not =dev=sda
<cjwatson> oh, it could be that you didn't clean up all the way after cancelling, maybe?
<evand> I ran the install, partman crashed, and I hit cancel instead of continue.  This brought me back to the desktop.
<evand> Exactly
<cjwatson> (remember my comments from Friday where I was doing losetup and stuff)
<evand> indeed, I just realized I should have ran that
<evand> taking care of that now
<evand> sorry for the false alarm
<cjwatson> it's certainly harder to clean up than it ought to be
<cjwatson> I think that is a bug, it's just awkward to fix
<evand> cjwatson: have you gotten through a full install yet?
<cjwatson> no :-(
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2260 ubiquity/ubiquity/osextras.py: fix realpath_root a bit more so that it really returns something prefixed with root
<evand> I got close
<evand> at least to the formatting stage
<evand> but then it decided it had enough of life and hard locked
<cjwatson> sigh
<cjwatson> memory?
<evand> are you asking how much I was giving it?  about 768MB
<cjwatson> huh
<evand> I'm going to try again with htop running in the background
<cjwatson> I guess it's unionfs then
<evand> ah
<evand> any updates from pkl?
<cjwatson> he's off ill
<cjwatson> I've asked Ben to take over
<evand> uh oh
<evand> oh, ok
<evand> I was unaware that ben knew the unionfs internals, but I suppose that doesn't matter when you're king kernel hacker
<cjwatson> I don't think he does much
<cjwatson> but pkl gave a relatively detailed description of what he was doing the other day
<evand> ah, good
<evand> ugh, I think you're right about the hard lock being unionfs
<cjwatson> meh, wubi was broken by our CD designation switching from Alpha to Beta
<cjwatson> how fragile
<cjwatson> evand: when xivulon returns, would you ask him to rebuild wubi urgently, and when that's done rebuild the live CDs?
<cjwatson> I've committed the relevant fix
<cjwatson> I'm off for a few hours now
<evand> cjwatson: will do
<cjwatson> thanks
<evand> no problem
<evand> cjwatson: I'
<evand> whoops
<evand> cjwatson: I'm not a RM by any means, but at what point does the beta release get pushed back on account of these unionfs bugs
<evand> or can we go down to the 11th hour on that one
<evand> cjwatson: I have a fix for checking to see if we're running in automatic mode.  Basically, m-a.py sets a flag when it gets handed a question and if that flag is not set when it gets to the point where it would normally dive into the gtk loop, then it doesn't have any questions to ask, so it returns self.succeeded.
<evand> It's pretty much the same thing as checking for automatic, but arguably slightly cleaner
<evand> though that's basically duplicating what filteredcommand is doing, arr
<evand> xivulon:
<evand> 14:10:31 < cjwatson> evand: when xivulon returns, would you ask him to rebuild  wubi urgently, and when that's done rebuild the live CDs?
<evand> 14:10:38 < cjwatson> I've committed the relevant fix
<superm1_> evand, have you been seeing any weird oddities of the installer stopping at random places on the latest dailies (after the unionfs fix)?  I've had random stops at apt configuration, configuring hardware, and configuring packages that have gotten installed.  Nothing tangible in the logs though, so I was going to hold off reporting it until I found something in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/installer or dmesg
<evand> superm1_: unionfs is still an issue
<superm1_> evand, okay so that is likely where its sitting then
<evand> most likely
<evand> for some reason I wasn't experiencing it for a brief period of time
<evand> but it's definitely back
<evand> the kernel team is on it
<superm1_> i'm almost wondering if they are better off rolling back to the older (functional) unionfs release rather than debug these issues with the beta looming so close
<evand> they can't, though I do not recall why
<superm1_> ah i see
<xivulon> evand wubi rev 301 should be up
<evand> xivulon: thanks!
<xivulon> I'll explain how to rebuild yourself
<xivulon> It's fairly straightforward
<xivulon> 1 remove any nsis folder you may have
<xivulon> 2 make clean
<xivulon> 3 make prerequisites
<xivulon> 4 make all
<evand> <- 64-bit, no WINE atm.
<xivulon> hmm
<evand> but continue, I'll save it for reference
<xivulon> that's it, if you then edit nsis you only need to run "make"
<evand> neat, thanks
<xivulon> make all also updates grub4dos, the plugins, and translations
<xivulon> Which do not need to be rebuilt every time unless you change them or run make clean
<evand> ok
<xivulon> downloading the iso
<evand> I haven't built a new one yet
<evand> waiting to see if any other changes need to go in from elsewhere in the distro
<xivulon> Hmm I am only interested in wubi/lupin relevant changes
<xivulon> Are they in?
<evand> xivulon: if I understand the release manager correctly, he wants to see ubiquity 1.5.18 on the next CD, so I'm uploading that, letting it build, then triggering a new CD build
<evand> should be a few hours
<xivulon> What is/isn't in there?
<xivulon> It looks that rev 2258 are not in, anything relevant there?
<evand> as far as wubi is concerned, no
<xivulon> ok I am gonna test the iso I have. logging off now
<evand> best of luck -- unionfs is still an issue, so beware
<xivulon> I'll report back any issue
<evand> thanks
<michael_e_brown> cjwatson, ping
<xivulon> cjwatson, I noticed that autopartition-loop does not include changes to make it skip mount.d scripts for mounted partitions
<xivulon> You mentioned that a few days ago, so I am not really surprised, just pointing out
<michael_e_brown> anybody here who can answer questions about ubiquity and preseed?
<michael_e_brown> for gutsy?
<xivulon> what question?
<michael_e_brown> so... I am trying to automate gutsy install.
<michael_e_brown> using live cd as the base.
<michael_e_brown> and I dont see much documentation on it.
<michael_e_brown> basically what I have is /dev/sda1 is a Dell Utility partition
<michael_e_brown> /dev/sda2 has a copy of the live CD copied to it
<michael_e_brown> and has grub installed to it is bootable
<michael_e_brown> and that boots and works just fine.
<michael_e_brown> I can go through the graphical installer and repartition the rest of the disk and everything is wonderful
<michael_e_brown> but now, I need to totally automate that.
<evand> michael_e_brown: yes
<michael_e_brown> I tried starting with a preseed, but cant seem to make it do anything.
<evand> the reason that it's not documented very well yet is that it was just developed in this release cycle.
<evand> michael_e_brown: you want to run ubiquity with the --automatic flag
<cjwatson> evand: unionfs> not sure yet, hoping not to have to decide
<michael_e_brown> ok, how to pass that?
<cjwatson> evand: m-a.py/automatic> let's stick with what we have for beta if it works, and roll that in afterwards
<michael_e_brown> I have preseed=... on the kernel command line
<cjwatson> superm1_: rolling back unionfs involves backing out lots of apparmor stuff too
<evand> cjwatson: agreed, that's why it's not checked in
<superm1_> cjwatson, ah that's a bit unfortunate
<cjwatson> michael_e_brown: booting with automatic-ubiquity (and a very current image) should suffice
<evand> I just bzr shelved it
<cjwatson> (as in, 'automatic-ubiquity' on the command line)
<michael_e_brown> I have daily gutsy from today
<michael_e_brown> so, just add that to the kernel command line?
<evand> cjwatson: the wubi.exe bug was not reproduceable.  Do you want me to trigger a CD build now or wait for ubiquity to make its way into the archive?
<cjwatson> michael_e_brown: yeah
<michael_e_brown> booting now..
<xivulon> michael_e_brown if the preseed is on hard disk you can use find_preseed=/path/to/preseed
<michael_e_brown> have that.
<cjwatson> evand: which image were you using?
<xivulon> cjwatson: rev231
<michael_e_brown> I have preseed=/cdrom/preseed/dell.seed
<cjwatson> michael_e_brown: use file=
<xivulon> then you do not find_preseed
<cjwatson> (or preseed/file=, equivalent)
<michael_e_brown> sweet. Ok. 'automatic-ubiquity' worked. now?
<xivulon> cjwatson, first time I run wubi I had a crush, but was not able to reproduce that again
<cjwatson> xivulon: I meant which CD image version, not which wubi version
<cjwatson> xivulon: I committed a fix to wubi to make it expect Beta rather than Alpha
<michael_e_brown> Right now, I have 'preseed=/cdrom/preseed/dell.seed', I need "preseed/file=..." ?
<cjwatson> that was the rebuild I wanted
<xivulon> that went in fine
<cjwatson> xivulon: you've told us several times how to rebuild wubi ourselves, which is great, but for beta I want to stick with the current build process
<xivulon> I used the beta CD with wubi looking for beta
<cjwatson> three days before beta is no time to be switching which machine is doing the build
<xivulon> sure
<evand> cjwatson: that went in fine, but pitti was in the process of building the CD and xivulon found that crash in wubi.exe so I held off on running the build, while at the same time pushing a new ubiquity out as it seemed like pitti wanted that asap
<xivulon> cjwatson all other times I tried wubi went well, unfortunately I did not have --debug tracing the first time around
<xivulon> I am writing from latest wubi boot indeed
<evand> 1.5.18 is stuck waiting for approval
<evand> should I just trigger a new cd build instead of waiting?
<xivulon> evand can you quickly test wubi?
<xivulon> I do not see any code change that could have triggered that though
<evand> xivulon: yes, what am I looking for
<xivulon> hmm any time I do tab completion in /var/log/ the shell freezes
<michael_e_brown> ok, so ubiquity is coming up automatically, but doesnt appear to have read the preseed.
<michael_e_brown> just a sec...
<evand> xivulon: you seem to have broken CD rom detection
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-25
<cjwatson> evand: err, no it's not (waiting for approval)
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity
<evand> as I'm getting kubuntu in the list, despite having the latest daily live in the drive
<cjwatson> evand: that was the Alpha vs. Beta thing
<cjwatson> (AIUI)
<cjwatson> try wubi --debug
<evand> cjwatson: odd on the waiting for approval, my mail server must just be horribly behind
<evand> will do
<cjwatson> michael_e_brown: the preseed file is read by casper; you should be able to see evidence of that in /var/cache/debconf/config.dat before starting ubiquity
<cjwatson> (if you omit automatic-ubiquity)
<xivulon> are you using rev 301?
<michael_e_brown> ok, yay. It is going now. (fails on partman, but that is where I have commented everything out)
<cjwatson> michael_e_brown: yes, you need preseed/file= not preseed=; the latter is not valid
<evand> ah, so my cd is probably before the switch to beta
<evand> my mistake
<michael_e_brown> cjwatson, since automatic-ubiquity is just being committed for this release, is it going to be stable enough for use in the Dell install?
<michael_e_brown> And, since I just started looking at it, is there tiem enough to fix any bugs I might find?
<cjwatson> michael_e_brown: it had better be, we're relying on it for other things
<cjwatson> michael_e_brown: not for beta, but for final there ought to be
<cjwatson> starting to use it now is the perfect way to get it stabilised
<michael_e_brown> cjwatson, thanks.
<xivulon> cjwatson shall I disable wubi loopinstalltions for beta?
<michael_e_brown> I'll probably be bugging you some more later, cjwatson. For now, I have it going to where I know it is looking at my stuff.
<michael_e_brown> now I just have to sort out partitioning.
<xivulon> use a recipe for that
<michael_e_brown> So, quick question:
<michael_e_brown> One of the requests we have for the next version is for people to be able to keep their /home partition data.
<cjwatson> xivulon: huh? no
<michael_e_brown> But it is optional. I'll need to ask them.
<cjwatson> michael_e_brown: we may well look into restructuring partitioning / ubiquity for that for hardy but it's unlikely to change for gutsy at this point
<michael_e_brown> Are the debian docs on partitioning relevant, or where should I look?
<michael_e_brown> What I was thinking of doing: partition myself in the pre scriptlet, and then just tell ubiquity to use the preconfigured partitions
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<cjwatson> as a general rule (though not universally) we aim to be compatible with d-i preseeding
<michael_e_brown> ah. I've been looking for something like that.
<cjwatson> of course there are areas where it doesn't make sense
<michael_e_brown> hasnt come up in any of my google searches.
<cjwatson> I recommend strongly against doing partitioning yourself, unless you absolutely have to
<cjwatson> at most, delete partitions you don't want and then tell ubiquity to partition the free space
<michael_e_brown> Well, since we are running from /dev/sda2, I'll see what I can come up with.
<michael_e_brown> free space might work.
<michael_e_brown> But I'm trying to work in this requirement that they've given me that people would like to (optionally) re-use /home.
<cjwatson> assuming, presumably, that it's a separate partition?
<michael_e_brown> So, I need to come up with a way to ask the user, and so switch around.
<michael_e_brown> cjwatson, not necessarily. With our current feisty install,
<michael_e_brown> I was planning on just doing an 'rm' of everything except /home
<cjwatson> you'd also have to disable sanity checks in the installer
<xivulon> cjwatson talking about /home, that's also a wubi requirement at this point
<cjwatson> xivulon: not for gutsy it can't be
<xivulon> I'll need to disable /home backups then
<cjwatson> michael_e_brown: it's hard to do this with unmodified Ubuntu I'm afraid
<cjwatson> it's a bug we recognise, but is complicated to fix properly
<cjwatson> to what extent are your requirements modified by being possible within Ubuntu?
<michael_e_brown> Can I simply tell the installer to use an existing partition for certain mountpoints?
<cjwatson> not with the current automatic partitioning recipe format, no
<michael_e_brown> but if I dont care about automatic partitioning?
<michael_e_brown> I saw in the docs that it is possible to specify partitioning
<cjwatson> that's the only way to tell the installer to do anything with partitioning in a preseedable way
<michael_e_brown> but havent read them enough yet
<cjwatson> without writing code
<michael_e_brown> I can write code
<michael_e_brown> thats my job.
<michael_e_brown> :)
<cjwatson> I know, but it starts deviating from Ubuntu at that point
<xivulon> cjwatson, what I meant earlier is that if there is no code for skipping mounted partitions in mount.d hence loopinstallations should not work at the moment
<cjwatson> we would greatly prefer Dell's changes to Ubuntu to be rolled into Ubuntu
<michael_e_brown> yes.
<michael_e_brown> Agreed.
<michael_e_brown> but, the debian preseed example file (http://www.debian.org/releases/etch/example-preseed.txt)
<michael_e_brown> has manual partitioning.
<cjwatson> xivulon: please leave it switched on. if it doesn't work we fix it.
<michael_e_brown> Is that not applicable to ubunut?
<michael_e_brown> look under d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe string
<cjwatson> that's automatic partitioning, not manual partitioning
<cjwatson> manual partitioning is where you have user interaction at run-time
<xivulon> cjwatson, that's the fix you sent me from your local branch
<cjwatson> it's manually-configured automatic partitioning, but it's still automatic :)
<michael_e_brown> Yes, that is what I want to do.
<cjwatson> and yes, expert recipes are supported in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> however there is no way to say in an expert recipe "use this partition that already exists"
<michael_e_brown> Can I have a script in the preseed/early_command that pops up a GUI dialog
<cjwatson> the syntax has not yet been established
<michael_e_brown> ah.
<michael_e_brown> hmm.
<michael_e_brown> :(
<cjwatson> preseed/early_command is d-i only
<michael_e_brown> ouch.
<michael_e_brown> ok. So I have one more question, then. not partitioning related.
<michael_e_brown> I have to have a way to put up a BIG FAT WARNING (TM) that the user has to acknowledge before it continues.
<michael_e_brown> Right now, the way it works is that there is a GRUB menu entry for reinstalling the system
<xivulon> cjwatson is there something equivalent to early_command hooks in the live CD?
<michael_e_brown> and they choose that, and there is a script that displays the BFW and asks them to type "REINSTALL SYSTEM" or some such
<cjwatson> there's no preseeding facility to do that, but you could modify any number of different places to do that - the boot loader, casper (via usplash and TEXT-URGENT and the like), ubiquity
<cjwatson> xivulon: not at present
<michael_e_brown> I need something equivalent for us
<michael_e_brown> ok. Well, I'll dive into that tomorrow, then.
<superm1_> cjwatson, TheMuso had said to double check with you with what needs to be done beyond adding a task to mythbuntu.gutsy seeds branch, to make it an available task (eg so it shows up in synaptic as an option etc).  What more needs to be done?
<cjwatson> I'd be inclined to modify the ubiquity welcome screen
<xivulon> cjwatson, then I have some useless code in lupin, shouldn't do much harm anyway
<michael_e_brown> Thanks for all the help, guys. I am certainly *MUCH* more happy now than three hours ago.
<cjwatson> michael_e_brown: there's an intro.txt file that is displayed on ubiquity's first screen
<cjwatson> /usr/share/ubiquity/intro.txt
<cjwatson> I'd modify that and put your BFW there
<cjwatson> though the automation facility might need to be changed to ensure that that is displayed
<michael_e_brown> Ok.
<cjwatson> evand's your man for figuring that out
<michael_e_brown> time for me to go for today. I'll get partitioning sorted out, and then come back after I have more stuff working.
<michael_e_brown> but... my aim here is to be able to burn /dev/sda2 onto a CD and drop on the desktop as the last step in the install process. :)
<michael_e_brown> so, we boot in the factory with one set of kernel parameters which do a fully automatic install
<cjwatson> xivulon: it's valid for d-i, but overkill - I've fixed it to use anna/choose_modules
<michael_e_brown> and the user can either A) boot off their CD copy for a fully automatic install (except for BFW, of course)
<michael_e_brown> or B) they can use the Live CD
<michael_e_brown> anyways, thanks for the help. I'll talk later.
<cjwatson> right, I do think ubiquity is a sane option for recovery CDs
<cjwatson> argh
<xivulon> cjwatson, I was thinking (post beta) to support a live hook like "find_override_script" and "find_override_folder" the fist finds and run a shell scripts after squashfs is ready, the second makes the special folder specified available (so that the script can use the files in there).
<cjwatson> I'd like to have a chance to influence the naming of such options. I accepted find_preseed and find_iso because you'd already done them, but they're not really in the standard style
<cjwatson> "folder" is a very non-Unix term too :)
<xivulon> stat rosa pristina... you know that one already...
<cjwatson> they're directories in Unix, though if I understand you correctly you're talking more about mountpoints
<cjwatson> (they used to be directories in Windows too until Microsoft decided for some reason that that was a scary term)
<cjwatson> superm1_: I need to roll it into tasksel post-beta
<superm1_> cjwatson, okay i assumed it was something like that.
<superm1_> cjwatson, i'll add the task early next week and we can discuss after beta then
<cjwatson> superm1_: depending on how the seed is written (I haven't looked yet), it may need small syntactic changes there)
<cjwatson> s/)$//
<xivulon> find_override_files
<xivulon> parted_server doesn't want to die
<cjwatson> it only dies if partman is shut down properly
<cjwatson> if not, kill it and rm -rf /var/lib/partman /var/run/parted_server.pid so that it's reinitialised properly on the next run
<cjwatson> and remember to losetup -d any loop-mounted devices and umount /host
<xivulon> hmm partman is ignoring kill -9 (not to mention 15)
<xivulon> and as mentioned tabcompletion freezes the shell
<cjwatson> look in dmesg for unionfs bugs
<cjwatson> looks like your kernel has fallen over
<xivulon> there are plenty of unionfs stuff in there
<xivulon> not sure whether they turned up debugging messages or if those are errors
<xivulon> but thing seem quite hosed, so I'd go for the second one
<cjwatson> dmesg | grep BUG
<cjwatson> if that matches then you're hosed, reboot
<xivulon> nothing
<cjwatson> dmesg | grep -i oops
<xivulon> nope
<cjwatson> dunno then
<cjwatson> shell hanging on tab-completion sounds like it's bust anyway
<xivulon> I am sooo lucky
<cjwatson> so even if it's unlogged I'd give it up
<xivulon> cjwatson going to reboot and try again, what's the plan with autopartition-loop, I don't think it's of much use without the patch we discussed last time
<cjwatson> it works fine in the mode I care about :)
<cjwatson> (IME)
<cjwatson> http://www.fsl.cs.sunysb.edu/pipermail/unionfs/2007-September/005490.html
<xivulon> hmm jwatson, I don't preseed loop files in Use-CD mode or Read-Only mode
<xivulon> cjwatson
<xivulon> shall I change that?
<xivulon> also there is no "automatic-ubiquity" in either mode
<xivulon> that's great news!
<cjwatson> ./wubi/installer/make_menu_lst.nsh:11:        strcpy $automatic "automatic-ubiquity"
<cjwatson> oh, that's if not read-only
<cjwatson> automatic-ubiquity should be used in use-cd mode but not in read-only mode
<cjwatson> read-only is just "boot into CD without having to reconfigure BIOS", right?
<cjwatson> the name is confusing
<xivulon> by "use cd" I mean boot using the cd
<xivulon> by "read only" I mean boot from hd "installation" (but in read only mode).
<cjwatson> err
<xivulon> I guess what you want is "install from CD"
<cjwatson> I'm sorry, but I find these names incomprehensible
<cjwatson> perhaps we can find better names for them :)
<xivulon> open to suggestions
<cjwatson> even after you've explained them I'm not confident I know what they do
<xivulon> basically though the options are:
<xivulon> 1. Install using preseeding using physical CD
<xivulon> 2. Boot physical CD without running Ubiquity (no preseeding also)
<cjwatson> 2 is "read-only mode"?
<xivulon> 3. Do a frugal installation (copy the CD to HD) and boot that
<xivulon> (3 is read only mode)
<cjwatson> which one is "use cd"?
<xivulon> 2. is "use cd"
<xivulon> 1. is missing
<cjwatson> ok
<xivulon> all others "4GB+" are loopinstallations using HD
<cjwatson> 1 and 3 should have automatic-ubiquity set
<cjwatson> 2 should not, and it shouldn't have the preseeding arguments either
<xivulon> Hmm 3 is not so much for installing, but for actually using when you only have 1GB
<cjwatson> ah
<xivulon> If you set automatic ubiquity in 3. it becomes the same as 4GB+
<cjwatson> ok, then I guess only 1 should have automatic-ubiquity set
<xivulon> 1. is not there yet, also because with current interface you cannot choose the loopinstallation size, and the installation type
<cjwatson> 1 needs to be the default we present on Ubuntu CDs
<xivulon> But does the user have to select the installation size?
<cjwatson> I'm fine with the thing that defaults to some proportion of the available free space
<xivulon> Basically the difference would be that if you now use "4GB" I extract the ISO to HD, and use find_preseed. And you do not want that
<xivulon> when a CD is detected
<cjwatson> find_preseed is fine, find_iso isn't
<xivulon> I meant find_iso
<cjwatson> particularly since extracting the ISO to the hard disk doesn't work at the moment when the CD's locked :)
<xivulon> true
<xivulon> shall we keep "read only" mode if a CD is detected?
<xivulon> There is little point IMO
<cjwatson> 2 seems more useful than 3, and again has the advantage of working while the CD is locked
<xivulon> Does ejecting the physical CD work by the way?
<cjwatson> I haven't noticed it working
<cjwatson> but I haven't tested today
<xivulon> I didn't touched so if  it didn't work yesterday it wouldn't work today either, will need to burn a CD to play with
<xivulon> Ok I am going to submit the required changes
<xivulon> have to log off
<cjwatson> thanks
<xivulon> np
<xivulon> I'll do a build tonight, I'll wait for your feedback
<xivulon> not sure I'll be able to look at eject
<cjwatson> evand: do you have a system known to exhibit unionfs problems?
<evand> cjwatson: yes
<evand> need logs?
<cjwatson> evand: could you pipe up on #ubuntu-devel?
<evand> cjwatson: surely
<xivulon> cjwatson I pushed the required changes
<xivulon> and uploaded rev 304 binary
<xivulon> but did not test it yet
<cjwatson> ok, I'm trying to get testing of a possible unionfs fix at the moment
<xivulon> basically now cd2iso is never called, so if a CD is detected, and you select say 4GB you have to remove the CD, reboot, then reinsert the CD
<xivulon> when requested to do so
<cjwatson> probably ok for beta
<xivulon> eject should be fixed though, otherwise many people will boot off CD and will be quite confused
<cjwatson> argh, I need about a week's sleep when this is done
<xivulon> same here
<cjwatson> eject probably isn't working because wubi is running off the CD
<cjwatson> and thus it's locked
<cjwatson> I'm inclined to release-note it for beta if nobody can think of a good workaround
<cjwatson> my suggestion for post-beta is to figure out a way for the CD bootloader to detect that we're in the middle of a wubi installation and boot straight through to the hard disk
<cjwatson> we should have the technology to do that
<xivulon> simple workaround is to write "Please remove any CD/DVD and reboot to complete the installation"
<cjwatson> that works too
<xivulon> cjwatson, for that you'd simply have to set find_preseed=XYZ
<xivulon> if it fails, you go on with normal boot
<xivulon> if it doesn't fail, it means you are in a wubi installation
<cjwatson> that doesn't work, find_preseed isn't passed to the CD bootloader
<cjwatson> and it isn't acceptable just to try it - we don't know what to try
<xivulon> hmm to see if we are in the middle of a loopinstallation you will have to scan the HD for some file
<cjwatson> yep
<cjwatson> that's what I meant
<xivulon> which is what find_preseed does
<cjwatson> but it's in the wrong place
<cjwatson> we need to know this in the CD bootloader before even showing the menu
<xivulon> I see
<xivulon> don't know much about isolinux workings
<xivulon> but IMO the code should replicate find_preseed
<xivulon> or better: it should try to find ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst and use the boot options in there
<evand> does the initrd take a decade to load for anyone else?
<cjwatson> I don't want to design it now, it's just a thought
<xivulon> rev 305, changed the reboot message to mention ejecting CD/DVD
<xivulon> going to reboot to test
<xivulon> cjwatson, to be clear, "Use CD" works as before, "Read Only" works as before, 4GB+ whith CD inserted does not use find_iso, 4GB+ without CD uses find_iso
<cjwatson> that sounds good to me
<xivulon> rebooting
* xivulon need an XP VM image
<cjwatson> xivulon: wait
<cjwatson> xivulon: could you put a build of that up on /devel/minefields/ ?
<cjwatson> we have an updated ubiquity in the archive now, so I'd like to roll updated CD images
<xivulon> the build 305 is up
<xivulon> but I have not tested it
<cjwatson> oh, the apache directory listing is just lying to me about the timestamp
<cjwatson> ok
<xivulon> gonna upload again just in case
<cjwatson> evand: rebuilding images now
<xivulon> done
<cjwatson> thanks
<evand> cjwatson: ok
<xivulon> going to reboot will let you know if anything went sour
<evand> I'm still trying to get unionfs to hate me
<cjwatson> normally it is so easy ...
<evand> it apparently has to be difficult, right up to the end
<evand> we should just go back to one of those really old COW filesystems, the kind that only work with 2.4
<xivulon> hmm trying to download the file
<xivulon> I have 1 thing to fix
<xivulon> it's gonna be quick
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, uploaded rev 306 please use that
<xivulon> going to reboot to test again (it's becoming a pain)
<cjwatson> xivulon: the build hasn't got that far yet, so it'll use r306
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2157 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (185 files in 15 dirs):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: add old pending merges, and temporary changes that will be merged back
<CIA-18> ubiquity: to main branch soon
<superm1> whoops didn't realize bzr-cia was still enabled for that branch.  not really necessary anymore i guess.
<cjwatson> it's not a problem
<xivulon> cjwatson current build on website seems fine
<xivulon> in the rush I might have forgotten to up the revision
<cjwatson> cool
<cjwatson> no worries
<cjwatson> can't that be generated automatically from bzr revno?
<cjwatson> seems a hassle to have to bump it all the time
<xivulon> no rev 306 is fine
<xivulon> Yeah I should have a small script to automate that, not sure whether that should be part of make
<evand> curiously that vmware machine isn't hard locking, the mouse just doesn't work and if you try to read syslog the VT locks
<evand> cjwatson: getting an invalid module format on that unionfs.ko.  Do I need a specific kernel version?
<evand> I'll continue investigating after I go grab something to eat.  Back later tonight.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2158 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (11 files in 7 dirs): add support for xmltv during installation
<cjwatson> evand: are you on amd64?
<cjwatson> that's built for i386
<evand> oh, wow.
<evand> I'll start pulling down an i386 CD
<cjwatson> new daily-live CDs up
<cjwatson> evand: it might be quicker if I gave you the diff to apply to l-u-m
<cjwatson> and you can do 'debian/rules build flavours=generic' yourself
<evand> well, I've gotta go get something to eat anyway.  So I might as well have the computer do something in my absence
<xivulon> will grab that and resume testing tomorrow
<cjwatson> evand: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/unionfs-2.1.3-2.1.4.diff
<xivulon> going to sleep, anything you need?
<cjwatson> need? sleep
<xivulon> :P
<xivulon> night
<evand> cjwatson: it seems to work here, but I wasn't able to reproduce the unionfs bugs to have something to test against
<evand> no unionfs bugs thusfar
* evand <- dinner
<evand> with further testing it still appears to be stable, but I haven't tried a remastered cd with wubi install yet, which I'll do now.
<cjwatson> I had success reports from mjg59 and amitk
<cjwatson> kyle has uploaded it
<evand> oh, great!
<cjwatson> I'm working on unbreaking bits of wubi now
<evand> anything I can do to help at the moment?
<cjwatson> beat me to it :-)
<cjwatson> it's grotty partman stuff
<evand> heh, ok
<cjwatson> I committed a lupin fix earlier
<evand> where is the install stopping for you currently?  I don't get past 5% on the install itself, curious if you're running into the same issue.
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> I think partman-basicfilesystems needs to be changed to redirect mount 3<&-
<cjwatson> which is why log-output is hanging I believe
<cjwatson> need to verify that though
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> and partman-auto-loop needs to be changed to autoaccept the partitioning
<cjwatson> hmm, or maybe not
<cjwatson> evand: hmm, same thing for me now
<cjwatson> and I switched to vt1 and now can't switch back to vt7
<cjwatson> I think it was a valiant attempt but maybe it's time to give up on wubi for beta
<cjwatson> what do you think?
<evand> arr, I'm not sure.  I want to fight to the end, but we're getting quite close.
<evand> hah, that made no sense
<cjwatson> that hang we're both seeing seems pretty hard to tackle at short notice
<evand> well, at least someone may benefit from the automation work
<cjwatson> oh, that will be generally applicable
<evand> but I have the feeling that if we don't get wubi in, someone will clearly beat us to the same feature before we have another release in 6 months
<cjwatson> it just takes a while for the people using it to show up, because the people who care about that sort of thing tend to be more conservative
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> I just don't think we can do it for beta. If we can figure it out immediately post-beta, I'd be willing to consider it ...
<cjwatson> I think it will take too much of our energy and consume extra testing resources that we don't have at this point
<evand> indeed
<evand> I think you're right
<cjwatson> I'm not thrilled since we've put so much effort into it, but sunk costs
<cjwatson> I suppose one way to tackle the hang would be to install openssh-server first, ssh in from another host, and strace the whole thing with output going to the terminal
<cjwatson> then it *might* be possible to see what kills it
<evand> the hang locks up everything for you?
<evand> for me it's just the mouse and syslog
<cjwatson> locked vt-switching which made it hard to tell about anything else
<evand> huh, I could switch VTs
<cjwatson> you may stand a chance of debugging it then :)
<evand> what do I need to strace?
<cjwatson> check the process listing first
<cjwatson> for me it looked like mkfs.ext3 was running - does that match you?
<cjwatson> check free memory, see if it's very low
<cjwatson> then strace whatever the deepest process is
<evand> will do
<cjwatson> I'll leave you to it, I think I need to fall over now
<evand> yeah, I was going to suggest it but 32,000 people already have.
<evand> I must say, I am quite impressed with your determination
<superm1> cjwatson, 32,001 people have now, get some rest, i remember seeing you on when i first signed on earlier today :)
<cjwatson> heh
<cjwatson> evand: just committing the various things I've got so far from wubi testing
<evand> cjwatson: thanks, very much appreciated
<cjwatson> evand: I won't upload them (at least for now), but you should find changes to lupin, wubi, and partman-basicfilesystems in their respective bzr branches
<cjwatson> evand: the partman-basicfilesystems change, and indeed our problem, seems related to bug 134710
<cjwatson> evand: as a parting thought, I wonder if you might be able to work around it by blatting /bin/log-output and making it a symlink to true
<cjwatson> er, except not a symlink to true, that won't work
<cjwatson> but something that ignores its options and execs the command it's given, anyway
<cjwatson> just a thought, may be wildly inaccurate
<evand> I follow your thought process.  I'll give that a shot.
<cjwatson> alternatively change ntfs-3g to close all its file descriptors when daemonisin
<cjwatson> g
<cjwatson> that might also help matters
<cjwatson> definitely seems to be related to ntfs-3g one way or the other
* evand shakes fist at nvidia VT bug
<evand> cjwatson: I don't think log-output is the issue.  I just replaced calls to it in 50format_ext3 with just the commands and it's still getting caught up in the same place.
<evand> still investigating
<evand> oh wait, I didn't go high enough up.  Hrmm, ignore what I said for right now.
<evand> ok yeah, it doesn't appear to be log-output.  I replaced it with a script that stripped -t and it's argument and --pass-stdout, then ran the rest, and it's still locking in the same place
<evand> I can't call strace on mkfs.ext3 quick enough.  It locks as I'm calling strace.
<superm1> even via ssh?
<evand> superm1: indeed
<evand> I'm going to give it another go with a while [ true] ; do; strace -p$(pidof mkfs.ext3); done
<superm1> evand, perhaps can you inject your call to strace into the source where mkfs.ext3 is called?
<superm1> so that its immediately straced
<evand> hrmm
<superm1> and then from your ssh session keep a tail -f on the log files
<evand> that's the problem though, I'd need to quickly tail the files
<evand> my window is very small
<evand> only a few seconds at best
<superm1> oh yikes.
<superm1> well however
<superm1> when you are launching with strace, the process does take a bit longer to run
<superm1> so your window will lengthen a bit
<superm1> you can also consider injecting a sleep 10 or so into the source before mkfs.ext3 actually gets called
<evand> and I could create the log file beforehand and just tail it then.  Hrm.
<superm1> to lengthen that window
<evand> indeed
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2159 mythbuntu-ubiquity/debian/ (81 files in 2 dirs): update text for myth_button
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2160 mythbuntu-ubiquity/debian/ (80 files in 2 dirs): update text for mythweb_button
<evand> ugh, compiz is starting to become more trouble than it's worth.  I got all the way to where I would run strace and compiz locked up on me.
<soren> Which part of d-i writes the template bits of grub's menu.lst?
<evand> grub-installer, I believe
<soren> I would have thought so to, but I can't find anything that looks like that template in it.
<evand> I believe it calls update-grub
<evand> which would write the file
* soren slaps his forehead
<soren> Yes, found it.
<soren> Thanks.
<evand> anytime
<soren> I've managed to implement grub's boot loader installation voodoo in posix shell now :)
<evand> awesome!
<evand> I'll have to pull from your branch after I wake up
<soren> :) Man, grub's code was difficult to figure out.
<evand> gah, I can imagine
<xivulon> cjwatson, uploaded rev 308
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, unless I noticed that the ISO includes and old version of wubi (rev291)
<xivulon> unless I got confused with the isos
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2161 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py): explicitly install all libvia* when setting up openchrome
<cjwatson> xivulon: ok, we've arrived at the end of the line for beta and it doesn't work yet, so I'm afraid I have to remove wubi from the daily builds
<cjwatson> xivulon: we did our best
<cjwatson> xivulon: we'll put it back in again after beta and see what we can do to fix it up
<cjwatson> and maybe we can make a decision for final in case it lands early enough
<xivulon> sorry cjwatson, what does not work?
<xivulon> is it rev308?
<cjwatson> it doesn't matter, the breakage is on the installer side
<cjwatson> but unfortunately we do not at present have a clear idea of how to fi xit
<cjwatson> fix it
<cjwatson> we got through several of the problems, but at the moment it's hanging on mkfs.ext2
<xivulon> can it be because the images are sparse?
<xivulon> you may want to try with zeroed images
<cjwatson> it's possible and worth a try
<cjwatson> but the beta images are being prepared NOW
<cjwatson> we simply ran out of time, I'm afraid
<cjwatson> despite our best efforts
<xivulon> I understand. But can we leave the autopartition/lupin stuff in the there anyway?
<cjwatson> oh, sure, it's much too painful to rip it out
<xivulon> good
<cjwatson> obviously I want to try to support wubi in the final release regardless of whether we end up shipping it
<xivulon> that's very nice to hear
<xivulon> Ideally we need to make sure that autorpartition works off HD ISO
<xivulon> And that initramfs-tools behaves proeprly
<xivulon> I will add the find_override_script code to lupin today/tomorrow
<cjwatson> please don't, I was thinking of adding that to ubiquity
<cjwatson> or something similar
<cjwatson> but I want to have it designed first :)
<cjwatson> ubiquity> well, maybe casper
<xivulon> i.e. lupin-casper ;)
<cjwatson> it's not loop-installation-specific AIUI
<cjwatson> lupin is not intended to be a playground for stuff that should be in casper but we couldn't be bothered :)
<xivulon> True, it might require the find_path code though, but we might move that into casper if you want
<cjwatson> please can we discuss this after beta
<xivulon> sure
<cjwatson> then I will have slept etc. :)
<xivulon> I won't let you sleep that much until the ca
<xivulon> changes above are in :P
<xivulon> Anything you need on my side for beta?
<cjwatson> no
<xivulon> no is good
<xivulon> thanks for all the trouble
<xivulon> cjwatson, fyi apparently dd is 8x slower when using bs != 4k
<xivulon> I guess it's to late now, but apparently ntfs-3g 1.913 is quite faster
<cjwatson> we can consider it after beta
<cjwatson> thanks for the dd tip; could you please file it as a bug on /ubuntu/+source/partman-auto-loop?
<xivulon> sure, I have not tried it myself it was a suggestion from szaka
<xivulon> He also mentioned we should use v1.913, but don't think it's going to happen
<cjwatson> it's not out of the question
<cjwatson> though of course every upstream always thinks we should use their most current releases :)
<xivulon> good
<xivulon> I have also prepared a plan for integrating lupin into casper + adding external hooks
<xivulon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto-loop/+bug/144793
<michael_e_brown> cjwatson, I found a small bug.
<michael_e_brown> If you copy the installation media to HDD, it boots from hdd just fine.
<michael_e_brown> But if you then try to boot from CDROM (newer media)
<michael_e_brown> the CDROM mounts the hdd image
<michael_e_brown> instead of the cdrom
<michael_e_brown> In the past (another project), I had fixed this by embedding a serial # in the initrd that had to match the CDROM media
<michael_e_brown> that way it wouldnt be fooled by older media copied to the hdd
<michael_e_brown> This will bite Dell customers if they put in a gutsy install media and expect it to use that rather than our hdd copy
<cjwatson> michael_e_brown: could you file it on casper, please?
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+filebug
<xivulon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/144798
<xivulon> you      shall        not      sleep!
<cjwatson> ok, guys, I don't need the bug URLs pasted here :)
<xivulon> lotr citation
<cjwatson> that's what bugmail's for
<cjwatson> we'll get to post-beta things after the beta
<xivulon> just in case cjwatson...
<michael_e_brown> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/144800
<xivulon> out of curiosity what file contains the serial numbers of ISOs?
<xivulon> michael_e_brown, when you boot from HDD, do you also use d-i/ubiquity for partitioning?
<michael_e_brown> I'm working on it. Havent gotten it working yet
<xivulon> What I mean is that I may have the same issue, I need to resize/modify partitions when one of the devices is mounted to use the ISO
<xivulon> If you find a solution to that, I'd be more than interested
<xivulon> But I guess cjwatson will chip in to slash my hopes
<michael_e_brown> cjwatson, ping.
<michael_e_brown> ok. have installer installing now
<michael_e_brown> Now, I absolutely must have a way to add pre/post scripting.
<cjwatson> michael_e_brown: this is a really bad day for me - I'm totally blasted with beta things
<cjwatson> is it life-threatening? :)
<michael_e_brown> actually, yes.
<xivulon> michael_e_brown is that the live iso you are using?
<michael_e_brown> yes
<michael_e_brown> I have to have it by friday.
<xivulon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/144798
<cjwatson> I'm afraid you're going to have to add that yourself, and we can worry about integrating later
<michael_e_brown> if today isnt good, as long as I can get an answer tuesday or wed would be ok, but pushing things.
<cjwatson> we have a beta in two days which is our highest priority
<michael_e_brown> Ok. so if I get a method for adding pre-scripts/post-scripts, we can integrate it after the next beta?
<michael_e_brown> ah, I see xivulon's stuff...
<cjwatson> yes (though I won't guarantee we won't want to change it in the process of integration of course!)
<xivulon> michael_e_brown if the spec above is ok and cjwatson agrees, I may add it today/tomorrow in a separate branch
<michael_e_brown> does xivulon's stuff have a patch?
<cjwatson> michael_e_brown: no
<cjwatson> xivulon: decouple it from find_preseed and find_iso; it's separate work
<cjwatson> don't file single bugs with five separate bullet points in them, they're too hard to manage
<xivulon> michael_e_brown you can have a look at find_preseed in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/lupin/gutsy, the hook would be similar code
<xivulon> sorry cjwatson
<cjwatson> xivulon: please hold on
<cjwatson> xivulon: as I understand it, find_preseed is not right
<xivulon> I filed it together because all of them are depending on get_file/find_file (find_path in lupin)
<xivulon> cjwatson look at the syntax proposal for paths
<cjwatson> michael_e_brown: could you please explain exactly what pre and post are in your context? i.e. before and after what? How much of the operating system, graphical environment, etc. needs to be up?
<xivulon> that would apply to ISO, preseed, and override
<cjwatson> xivulon: not today
<michael_e_brown> do you need a bug for this?
<michael_e_brown> or just irc?
<xivulon> michael_e_brown, my proposal is simply to make a bunch of file on HD available and a script is executed when the ISO squashfs is mounted
<xivulon> so for instance, if you need to replace /bin/autopartition-loop, you can add that to override_files, and have a simple script to replace the file in override_script
<evand> cjwatson: Does 144857 look to you like being caused by the ntfs-3g issues we've been seeing?
<cjwatson> evand: hmm, could be but it's pretty hard to say. It's certainly different from the problems we saw
<cjwatson> it's while partman is starting up and parted_server is scanning disks
<evand> not really sure how we can get more information out of them for that one, given the way it crashes.
<evand> cjwatson_: Looking at bug 107686, I've noticed that closing the install progress window has the same effect.  How would you like to see this handled?  The two options I can think of is to prompt the user to cancel the install or to block closing (but then we should probably tell the wm to not create a close button.
<evand> cjwatson_: Also, can bug #42202 be closed?  This seems to have been resolved for a very long time.
<cjwatson> evand: the progress window's delete method or whatever it is should be bound to the same thing that that method of the main window is bound to
<cjwatson> if that sentence made any sense
<cjwatson> it may be that the KDE frontend is particularly dodgy here
<cjwatson> evand: 42202> hmm, is it? try selecting say English language with a German keyboard in gfxboot
<cjwatson> though if that works, then I guess it was fixed by console-setup and I've just forgotten about it
<evand> cjwatson: it does, and I will test the latter further
<evand> it does make sense, that is
<evand> cjwatson: german keyboard> works for me
<cjwatson> oh, cool, feel free to close then
<evand> thanks
<evand> ahhh, it was closed in casper already, just not ubiquity
<evand> oh nevermind
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-26
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2162 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py: activate tv-out controls for all nvidia drivers
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2163 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs): allow adding/removing mythstream
<superm1> evand, in my experiments this evening, i've been getting a lot of transient issues regarding getting stuck in install_extras.  Will literally work one boot and fail the next.  You guys been encountering anything similar when using install_extras to install language packages lately?
<superm1> i narrowed it down to that function with a whole lot of print's around all the function calls of install.py
<superm1> the odd thing is that all the extras get installed, and /sys, /proc get umounted.  just sits aimlessly otherwise
<cjwatson> evand: did you know about http://www.groklaw.net/comment.php?mode=display&sid=20070921112733615&title=There%20is%20more%20to%20Linux%20than%20Ubuntu&type=article&order=&hideanonymous=0&pid=625102#c625432 ? (Mandriva to ship migration-assistant)
<xivulon> cjwatson, is netboot a desirable add-on for wubi?
<cjwatson> I can't really imagine it ...
<xivulon> same as the debian one
<cjwatson> the only case where that would make sense would be with a broken CD drive, and surely booting from an ISO on the hard disk covers that
<cjwatson> does Debian win32-loader support netboot?
<cjwatson> if so, I don't know what the rationale is
<cjwatson> perhaps it can't boot from an ISO on the hard disk
<xivulon> netboot is all win32 loader does
<xivulon> exactly
<xivulon> I strongly prefer the ISO approach since 1) you download from windows and do not expose the user to sorting out networking in a text envirnoment
<xivulon> 2) you use ubiquity interface
<xivulon> but... if you want to do a dedicated partition installation, using the iso you have to deal with one of the partitions being mounted
<cjwatson> at some point, you should just use the normal installer :)
<cjwatson> wubi doesn't have to support everything
<xivulon> of course
<xivulon> it does...
<xivulon> we are running the normal installer
<cjwatson> I mean just use the normal installer launched normally, not through wubi
<xivulon> If people are familiar with ISOs and partitions, sure
<cjwatson> when you start getting into more and more complicated scenarios, ultimately yes, people have to learn
<xivulon> I always suggest people to do a normal installation if after using wubi they want something extra (usually more disk space or suspend)
<cjwatson> the more options wubi has, the more complicated it is itself, and the harder it gets to use ...
<xivulon> I agree there
<cjwatson> I don't think netboot is particularly desirable for it
<xivulon> I just mentioned because if you wanted netboot at a later stage we'd need to add lupin find_* and autopartition-loop to the alternate ISO
<cjwatson> I understand, but we can cross that bridge if and when we come to it
<xivulon> sure
<cjwatson> (autopartition-loop is already on the alternate image; the lupin stuff will require changing the option name and probably significantly different code)
<xivulon> cjwatson, as mentioned in the casper bug report I was thinking about a rewrite anyway
<cjwatson> that wouldn't help here
<cjwatson> this is one area where d-i and casper are likely to need separate code
<cjwatson> the environments are too different to be able to share code at this point
<xivulon> makes sense
<xivulon> On a different topic, is it worth the trouble to support amd64?
<evand> cjwatson: I found out through OSNews.  I'm kind of surprised that they didn't try to contact me.  I would've been very willing to explain things and help where possible.
<evand> I can't complain though, I really wanted other distros to pick it up and this is a step in that direction.
<cjwatson> I wonder if they're keeping the debconf use
<cjwatson> I didn't know Mandriva supported that
<evand> I image they're just using the m-a binaries (ma-search-users, ma-search-items, and ma-import)
<evand> I'll investigate that tonight though as I'm curious if they modified the code at all.
<evand> If they're keeping the debconf code, I hope they're following my branch closely, given the recent security issue.
<evand> superm1: What function name?
<superm1> evand,         under self.install_extras(), self.do_install(self.query_recorded_installed())
<superm1> everything is getting installed, but it appears to be hanging through there
<evand> Hrm, I haven't noticed any issues installing language packs.
<evand> So it's not crashing, just taking a long time?
<superm1> well i left it overnight in the VM
<superm1> when i went to bed
<superm1> and its still there
<superm1> so yeah
<evand> wow
<superm1> so i'm at a bit of a loss of how to debug it now
<evand> Python needs a set -x.  The rough equivalent in pdb is poor.
<evand> superm1: I generally use a lot of print statements and --debug.
<superm1> yeah i tried --debug and got nowhere regarding that.
<evand> hrm
<superm1> perhaps i'll have to keep tracing further into do_install then with the print statements
<superm1> okay well my time this morning for debugging before class is already up, i'll try to continue later on then, thx :)
<evand> that's what I ended up doing when working on the lang pack issue
<xivulon> superm1 python logging is more convenient for that sort of tasks
<evand> no problem, let me know if you need any help and I'll try to reproduce the bug
<evand> xivulon: python logging?
<xivulon> the logging module in python
<xivulon> far better then using print statements
<cjwatson> only if you want to leave them in place afterwards, which can clutter the code a lot for random debugging stuff and make it hard to read
<evand> yeah, it seems like overkill for debugging
<xivulon> cjwatson, let's say that if you "forget" them it's half damage most of the time...
<xivulon> evand, once you define a proper debug level, then it's as easy as using print statements
<xivulon> a matter of taste I suppose
<superm1_> evand, I narrowed it down to the command that is causing issues in do_install
<superm1_> cache.open(None)
<superm1_> around line 1418 or so
<superm1_> of install.py
<evand> hrm
* evand investigates
<superm1_> what is that supposed to be doing exactly?
<cjwatson> it reopens the cache to take account of the stuff that was just committed
<superm1_> cjwatson, can you think of any reasons that would not be getting along then?
<superm1_> perhaps related to bug 131294
<cjwatson> I'd have to look at current python-apt code
<cjwatson> the temporary workaround for 131294 ought to cover this too, if it's the same thing
<cjwatson> perhaps mvo can shed light on why that might hang
<evand> ohh, it completely slipped my mind that mythbuntu uses its own install.py
<superm1_> evand, well but it inherits from install.py
<superm1_> and uses install.py's functions then for things like this
* mode/#ubuntu-installer [+o cjwatson]  by ChanServ
* cjwatson /invites mvo
* mode/#ubuntu-installer [-o cjwatson]  by cjwatson
<superm1_> i'll be back in about 10 min, gotta run to my next building
<evand> uhhh, shouldn't mythbuntu_install.py call Install.__init__()?
<cjwatson> it doesn't define its own __init__ - does it need to call the superclass constructor explicitly?
<cjwatson> I thought that was implicit
<evand> I'm not sure, actually.
<cjwatson> "If a base class has an __init__() method, the derived class's __init__() method, if any, must explicitly call it to ensure proper initialization of the base class part of the instance; for example: "BaseClass.__init__(self, [args...] )"."
<evand> I'm from a C++ background where this kind of thing is simple ;)
<cjwatson> I interpret "if any" as meaning that it's OK if the derived class doesn't have an __init__
<evand> ahh
<evand> ok
<evand> indeed it does work that way
<evand> speaking of apt_cache, the debconf python module should really throw a meaningful exception when the database is locked.  If no one beats me to that, I'll take care of it for Hardy.
<superm1_> i'm surprised it doesnt already
<cjwatson> it's tricky because it's not the confmodule that errors, it's the frontend
<cjwatson> so it needs to spot the frontend failing and do something useful
<superm1__> well i narrowed it down inside python-apt.  it is hanging on self._cache = apt_pkg.GetCache(progress)
<cjwatson> need mvo really
<superm1__> yeah
<mathiaz> Hi. I'm trying to install an lvm system with the preseed using the ubuntu-server cd.
<mathiaz> I've set the following line in the preseed : d-i partman-auto-lvm/disk string /dev/sda
<mathiaz> and commented #d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda
<mathiaz> but I still end up with a system that is not lvm.
<mathiaz> should I set something else in the preseed file ?
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto/method string lvm
<cjwatson> partman-auto-lvm/disk doesn't exist; put that back to partman-auto/disk
<cjwatson> you might want to set "d-i partman-auto-lvm/new_vg_name string <name>" too
<cjwatson> (it'll default to the hostname)
<cjwatson> (I think)
<mathiaz> cjwatson: ok. I'll try that.
<mathiaz> cjwatson: great ! it works. Thanks.
<mathiaz> Where should I file a bug for this issue ?
<mathiaz> I think it's in the installer guide.
<cjwatson> the current version of the installation guide I have doesn't mention partman-auto-lvm/disk
<cjwatson> it says:
<cjwatson> # Alternatively, you can specify a disk to partition. The device name
<cjwatson> # must be given in traditional non-devfs format.
<cjwatson> # For example, to use the first SCSI hard disk:
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda
<cjwatson> # In addition, you'll need to specify the method to use.
<cjwatson> # The presently available methods are: "regular", "lvm" and "crypto"
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto/method string lvm
<mathiaz> hum... I was looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/amd64/preseed-contents.html
<evand> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-partman does
<evand> whoops, beat me to it
<mathiaz> it also asked me another question about writing the lvm data to the disk.
<cjwatson> ah, the 7.04 documentation was out of date there
<cjwatson> the 7.10 documentation will be correct in this regard
<mathiaz> I guess I'll be able to find the write preseed configuration line with debconf-get-selections ?
<cjwatson> bugs on the installation guide go on the installation-guide package
<cjwatson> # If one of the disks that are going to be automatically partitioned
<cjwatson> # contains an old LVM configuration, the user will normally receive a
<cjwatson> # warning. This can be preseeded away...
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto/purge_lvm_from_device boolean true
<cjwatson> # And the same goes for the confirmation to write the lvm partitions.
<cjwatson> d-i partman-lvm/confirm boolean true
<cjwatson> that?
<cjwatson> I should get mdke to publish the 7.10 docs
<mathiaz> cjwatson: great - thanks.
<mathiaz> cjwatson: I think they're online at http://doc.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> mathiaz: I don't see the installation guide there
<cjwatson> the doc team tend to conveniently forget things they didn't write :P
<mathiaz> cjwatson: agreed. And I'm not sure it's gutsy documenation.
<mathiaz> cjwatson: it says feisty in different places.
<xivulon> hmm I am testing wubi and am stacked at creating ext3, even using full device zeroing
<xivulon> everything is frozen solid
<xivulon> I had top running and that looks fine
<evand> yeah, that sounds like where we got stuck
<evand> if it's anything like what I was experiencing you have a very short window where you could potentially get in there and strace mkfs.ext3
<xivulon> weird
<xivulon> can it be a unionfs thing? I still get weird messages when shutting down
<xivulon> not that unionfs should be directly involved but...
<evand> sorry about that
<evand> most program crashes are boring, compiz at least makes things interesting
<evand> with pretty flashing colors to keep you entertained while you hold down the power button
<evand> it could be a unionfs issue, though I'm not sure.  There are apparently still isolated issues with unionfs as was reported in our team meeting this morning
<evand> it could also be a ntfs-3g issue, I think, which I believe Colin suggested as a possibility
<Knuta> is the 6.06.2 release still estimated for the beginning of october?
<evand> mid-october, afaik
<Knuta> :-|
<evand> but best to ask in #ubuntu-devel
<evand> as I am by no means an authority on such subjects
<Knuta> okay, then I guess I'll try to hack the old initrd instead.
<Knuta> 6.06.1 can't pxe boot on bnx2, and 6.06.2 will fix the issue. I was hoping I didn't have to mess with it on my own.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-27
<xivulon> I think it's something to do with the loopdevices
<xivulon> removing the loopdevice && mkfs.ext3 root.disk #works
<xivulon> also recreating the loopdevices and running mkfs.ext3 /dev/loop2 works
<xivulon> if I target the original loop devices though it jams
<evand> hrm
<evand> I'd say you're right then :)
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2164 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs): migrate to xfce autologin
<xivulon> cjwatson, had a go at wubi yesterday, I also got stopped at mkfs create hournal
<cjwatson> I'll switch back to non-sparse files post-beta like you suggested and we'll see how that goes
<xivulon> I tried that but it did not make any difference
<xivulon> the wierd thing is this
<xivulon> if I stop just before the makefs command and run mkfs.ext3 /host/ubuntu/install/root.disk it works
<xivulon> if I do the same targeting the loop device it does not
<xivulon> but...
<xivulon> if I create the file, loop device and run mkfs on the loopdevice without running ubiquity it also works
<xivulon> I stopped there yesterday night, did not run any trace
<xanax`> hello
<xanax`> is this channel about wubi ?
<cjwatson> 12:07 -!- Topic for #ubuntu-installer: Development of d-i and ubiquity in Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment
<cjwatson> we have been working on integrating wubi lately, but if it's help with wubi you need then there may be better places
<xanax`> ok
<xivulon> xanax`: please use ubuntuforums.org
<xanax`> Thanks. I will.
<xivulon> xanax`: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<xivulon> I am ago in the forum
<xivulon> cjwatson any thought on previous comments?
<cjwatson> not now, sorry
<xivulon> cjwatson, I can try a bit tonight, but I will be away till monday
<cjwatson> I'm sorry but it's beta day and I have a couple of important software deliveries to finalise
<cjwatson> I won't have any time today
<xivulon> np, if I find anything I'll send you an email, then we can resume on monday
<xivulon> besto of luck with the beta!!!
<xivulon> by the way cjwatson, we could have shipped wubi, limited to Use-CD/Read-Only mode, it would have been useful for people with bios issues. Don't know why I didn't think of that
<mebrown> question: for automatic-ubiquity, I need to install language support for many languages (in oem-mode) so that the customer can choose their langauage on first boot
<mebrown> I dont see anything in the preseed docs for installing multiple languages
<cjwatson> mebrown: ought to be possible by preseeding pkgsel/language-packs (string type) to a space-separated list of language codes
<mebrown> so something like:
<mebrown> d-i pkgsel/lanague-packs string language-pack-XX language-pack-YY ...
<mebrown> ?
<cjwatson> not quite
<cjwatson> d-i pkgsel/language-packs string XX YY
<mebrown> Is it documented somewhere that I missed?
<cjwatson> not that I can see, no
<mebrown> ok. just making sure.
<cjwatson> feel free to file a bug on installation-guide asking for that
<mebrown> cjwatson,  I have been out of commission for a day and a half now, so I'm out of the loop... have you finished your beta-stuff?
<cjwatson> I'm finishing for the day now, I got two hours of sleep last night and I think my wife would like to remember what I look like
<cjwatson> mebrown: I've asked evand to take care of your automation needs
<cjwatson> since he implemented ubiquity-automation in the first place :)
<mebrown> ok. so I am getting up to speed on how gutsy dev works...
<mebrown> how long would it take to get into a daily build?
<cjwatson> it was my understanding that you would be OK with applying patches for a little while, and that getting into the archive was not immediately critical
<mebrown> yes, it is.
<mebrown> but inconvenient...
<cjwatson> understood, but the archive doesn't unfreeze after beta until tomorrow, and we also have a responsibility not to break things for other users at this point
<cjwatson> so Friday is a little bit short really
<cjwatson> but anyway, in general it takes a couple of hours from upload to available-in-the-archive
<mebrown> ok. was hoping something next week actually
<mebrown> I already committed myself to using patches for my friday deadline
<cjwatson> assuming that we have patches ready on Friday, that should be no problem
<mebrown> Ok. Thanks.
<mebrown> I'm off to hack on things for another round.
<superm1> cjwatson, do you merge if i my changes back to the normal ubiquity branch now that the beta was released?
<labroid> Hello?
<labroid> I am unable to configure RAID and LVM via the Feisty installers (server and alternate tried).  I have also tried the shell within the installers to no avail.  Is this the right forum?
<labroid> I will try general forums.  Thanks.
<bdmurray> evand: bug 145727 might be a quick fix
<evand> bdmurray: what did you have on your other partitions when you noticed this bug?
<bdmurray> an exisitng gutsy install on one, my ext3 home partition on another and vista with ntfs
<evand> ahh, that reinforces my theory that this only happens with Vista.  It may end up being a duplicate of 135149, but I wont know until I get logs for both bugs.
<evand> thanks for bringing this to my attention
<bdmurray> evand: I probably still have logs what do you need?
<evand>  /var/log/installer/debug (wont be there unless you passed --debug) and /var/log/syslog
<evand> If you don't have the time for that, don't worry about it.  I have a Vista install in VMWare and I'll see if I can reproduce this a little later in the day.
<bdmurray> 145712 is probably related too
<evand> hrmm, it looks like the same section of code, but a different bug.  I need to make that routine bulletproof before RC.  This is not the first time I've seen bugs related to mounting and unmounting partitions in m-a.
<bdmurray> Would a bug report about the netboot belong with the debian-installer package?
<evand> That's probably a good starting point for it.  netcfg might be more appropriate, but I am not certain about that.
<bdmurray> I thought I had seen a bug report about language installation issues.  Is there a "master" bug for that?
<evand> the one about the installer hanging when trying to download new lang packs?  Not that I know of.
<evand> Feel free to make one :)
<bdmurray> okay 145012 seems good and I found 2 dups so far
<evand> wonderful
<evand> to an extent :)
<mebrown> cjwatson, ping... the early_command.diff you sent Tuesday appears to work ok
<evand> mebrown: he left for the day, but I'll be happy to field any questions
<mebrown> no questions for now.
<evand> ok
<mebrown> just wanted to let him know that the patch works (and hopefully will show up in a daily soon... :)
<mebrown> now just looking at hacking something in for late_command
<evand> indeed, I'm on it.  We should be able to get it in tomorrow when the archive re-opens
<mebrown> ok.
<mebrown> do you have a patch that I can apply locally?
<mebrown> or should I just continue my hackish-hacking?
<evand> I'm working on patches as we speak.  I have a patch for preseeding the reboot done and tested if you'd like it.
<mebrown> dont absolutely need that one right now
<mebrown> I need late_command
<evand> ok
<evand> I'll let you know as soon as I have that ready.
<mebrown> because I can (will, actually) be scripting in a reboot in late_command, so the preseed for reboot is going to be more useful to other people.
<mebrown> thanks.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-28
<evand> mebrown: how far back into the install do you need a callback for an error script?  That is, does this only need to be called if an error occurs in the install process or would you like it to be called if user intervention is reqired at any point during the install?
<mebrown> well...
<mebrown> in our factory, there wont *ever* be a possibility for user intervention
<mebrown> there arent even mice/keyboards/monitors...
<mebrown> the purpose of the late_command scripts:
<mebrown> 1) hook into our factory process (needs to happen on success or failure) to tell it to move to the next step
<mebrown> It will also need to know if it failed or succeeded, so there can possibly be separate command preseed values for failure/success
<mebrown> 2) script fixes, and dell stuff
<mebrown> for example, changing the firefox homepage
<mebrown> 3) install any additional debs
<mebrown> for example, modem driver deb.
<mebrown> So, if user intervention is required at any point during the install, that is a failure.
<mebrown> and the failure scripts should be called
<evand> indeed.  To clarify what I meant with the first option, we would consider any kind of required user intervention an error.  But perhaps that's outside of the scope of the initial work?  I'll implement it in the install routine for now and discuss it further with cjwatson
<evand> ah
<mebrown> you have it, I think
<evand> heh, ok
<mebrown> any user intervention is a failure
<mebrown> because we cannot possibly do a user intervention
<xivulon> do you guys mean that early_command/late_command is supported by live iso?
<mebrown> what I am doing:
<xivulon> or at least early_command?
<mebrown> copying live ISO contents to a partition on the hdd
<evand> right, that's going to take more work, but it will eliminate the possibility of being left in a state where the computer is running without doing anything.
<mebrown> and booting to it with a preseed
<mebrown> evand, good.
<mebrown> evand, if it sits there, it will continue to sit for hours until somebody notices
<mebrown> == double plus ungood
<evand> indeed
<mebrown> but... I doubt that anything would come up like that after we get it going
<mebrown> I mean, everything looks fine so far.
<mebrown> I actually want to compliment you guys on how well-done it is.
<mebrown> very, very speedy
<mebrown> compared to the old alternative cd install
<evand> thank you, though cjwatson deserves most of the credit for that.
<mebrown> which I threw out because it was too slow
<mebrown> and went with my own homegrown method for feisty
<evand> yeah, copying files instead of installing packages was a brilliant idea
<xivulon> mebrown, evand have a couple of questions if you do not mind
<evand> the alternate installer is abysmally slow, as you said
<evand> xivulon: sure
<xivulon> 1) is early_command working in live ISO?
<mebrown> xivulon, ?
<mebrown> xivulon, not yet.
<evand> xivulon: not yet, but it will be
<mebrown> cjwatson, posted a patch
<xivulon> great
<mebrown> on Tuesday
<xivulon> 2) is there a way to "import" files not in the initrd/iso but in the HD?
<mebrown> are you booting to hdd or to live cd?
<xivulon> hdd
<mebrown> the way I did it, yes.
<xivulon> in fact mebrown I think we have many things in common
<mebrown> the hdd is mounted under /cdrom
<xivulon> haa that's unfair
<mebrown> basically, /dev/sda1 is the utility partition (dell)
<mebrown> for us
<mebrown> and /dev/sda2 is the "reinstallation partition"
<xivulon> I'll be mounting the real ISO which sits on the HD
<xivulon> I see
<mebrown> where I basically just 'cp /mnt/cdrom /mnt/sda2'
<mebrown> where I basically just 'cp /mnt/cdrom/* /mnt/sda2'
<xivulon> mebrown do you need to repartation?
<mebrown> I'm not actually using the iso image
<mebrown> just the contents
<mebrown> xivulon, not really, /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 stay there.
<mebrown> This is the dell factory install
<mebrown> and the customer OS gets put on the rest of the disk
<mebrown> and there is a grub boot menu option
<mebrown> "reinstall operating system"
<mebrown> which boots to /dev/sda2 to re-install
<xivulon> hmm but does that change the partition table?
<mebrown> ?
<mebrown> no
<mebrown> just boots to the vmlinuz/initrd.gz on /dev/sda2
<xivulon> so you already have a dedicated swap and root partition
<xivulon> what I mean is that /dev/sda2 will launch ubiquity
<mebrown> yes, they are /dev/sda3 (/boot), /dev/sda5 (swap) /dev/sda6 (root)
<xivulon> ubiquity at some points runs partman
<xivulon> which uses existing partitions or creates new ones
<mebrown> Yes, right now, I am using early_command to delete existing partitions.
<mebrown> :)
<mebrown> which is why I needed early_command
<xivulon> I see some trouble then
<mebrown> and I also ask user "hey, we are going to wipe out your data, are you cool with that."
<mebrown> ?
<mebrown> It is working ok for me now.
<xivulon> Hmmm
<mebrown> I'm just about to test the wiping of pre-existing partitions as we speek
<mebrown> speak
<xivulon> As I understand, your HD will have a partition mounted
<mebrown> parted works
<xivulon> And if you change the partition table (like deleting and recreating the partition)
<mebrown> it doesnt use "BLKRRPART" ioctl
<mebrown> which wont work when a partition is mounted
<mebrown> fdisk uses BLKRRPART and fails
<mebrown> as long as you do "parted -s /dev/sda rm 3"
<mebrown> "parted -s /dev/sda rm 4"
<mebrown> it works just fine, even if /dev/sda2 is mounted
<mebrown> :)
<xivulon> I see
<xivulon> In my case though it might need to resize the root partition
<xivulon> which I think it's another ballpark game
<mebrown> parted is wonderful
<mebrown> man parted
<mebrown>  /resize
<mebrown> should work for you.
<xivulon> not sure it can resize and use a partition which is mounted as /
<mebrown> you are trying to resize the partition you have mounted?
<xivulon> yeah
<mebrown> then, use parted to resize the underlying device, and the online ext resizer
<mebrown> I think parted might do that automatically, actually
<xivulon> If it worked it would be very nice
<xivulon> My partition is ntfs though (I know it can be resized, but according to colin online changes to the partition table might be problematic)
<xivulon> I guess I'll have to try and see
<mebrown> not sure you can do that online
<mebrown> you are booting from the ISO loopback mounted on an NTFS image?
<mebrown> you are booting from the ISO loopback mounted on an NTFS partition?
<mebrown> and you want to resize the ntfs partition so you can install to the rest?
<xivulon> yeah
<mebrown> use the "copy ISO to memory" function so that it runs completely from RAM and you can unmount the ntfs partition
<mebrown> just requires, iirc 1GB ram
<xivulon> hmm that's an issue though
<mebrown> fedora can do that.
* mebrown is much more intimate with fedora...
<xivulon> well they are discussing moving to wubi as well
<mebrown> I have no idea what wubi is.
<xivulon> my installer can install into a file within ntfs already
<xivulon> http://wubi-installer.org
<xivulon> I wanted to add the capability of also doing a dedicated installation
<mebrown> ah.
<xivulon> but that requires online resizing, 1GB ram, or some other clever trick
<mebrown> online resize usually only works for growing a partition
<mebrown> so I would highly doubt that you would be able to do anything with online resize to shrink (shrinking can usually only be done offline)
<xivulon> You are probably right
<mebrown> I was the lead dev on the Dell server installation cd for 5 years, and have written (from scratch, usually) the factory install for every Linux version Dell sells.
<mebrown> I've been waiting for good NTFS tools for a long time. ntfs-3g is pretty nice, but there is only so much you can do... :)
<xivulon> I'd better take your word for good then :
<xivulon> It works okish for what we do
<xivulon> I wish they had fschk
<xivulon> do you have extensive experience with ntfs-3g?
<mebrown> not really.
<mebrown> I moved back to the Linux team at Dell right before I would have started using it
<mebrown> and then the team that was going to use it decided <elided...>
<mebrown> !#$@%%#
<xivulon> I work in finance...
<xivulon> ...and have to use windows all day...
<xivulon> just managed to get a couple of dedicated ubuntu servers
<mebrown> ah. I've mostly eliminated windows from my life
<mebrown> at work, I havent had to use a windows machine for months
<xivulon> as far as it depends on me, same thing here, at work I have no control
<mebrown> and at home havent had a windows machine for a couple years
<xivulon> nice to meet you and thanks for the answers above
<xivulon> I was wondering in the past days if there was any useful overlap with what you where doing
<xivulon> I guess it's mostly early_command
<xivulon> evand, talking of early_command at what point does it come into play, can I use it to change it on the fly say /bin/autopartition-loop?
<evand> casper
<xivulon> after squashfs is mounted?
<mebrown> yes
<xivulon> perfect
<mebrown> the squashfs is mounted at that point under /root
<evand> xivulon: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/early_command.diff is the current patch
<xivulon> nice
<xivulon> I will have to do a small edit to lupin as well
<xivulon> so that I can import the files I require (since the will not be waiting for me inside of /cdrom)
<xivulon> evand, bzr is stacked at "Submitting revision to CIA"
<xivulon> when committing
<xivulon> locally
<evand> xivulon: CIA seems to be getting overloaded lately.  Your commit will be fine when the CIA plugin fails.
<xivulon> can I ctrl+C or do I have to wait?
<evand> it should've failed immediately
<evand> odd
<xivulon> I'll try ctrl+C
<xivulon> bzr diff seems ok (nothing)
<xivulon> done
<xivulon> evand, when I boot from HD ISO (beta one), and shutdown I have unionfs errors
<xivulon> Is the killall5 patch also working against the LiveCD?
<evand> xivulon: can you post /var/log/syslog containing the errors?
<xivulon> hmm difficult since I think what happens is
<xivulon> that when you close, fuse is killed
<xivulon> = no root
<xivulon> = no logs
<evand> ah
<evand> how do you know you have unionfs errors then?
<xivulon> because I have lots of messages about unionfs not able to read block XYZ
<xivulon> and then I cannot do anything
<evand> ah
<xivulon> but I think that's because unionfs sits on top of ntfs which gets killed
<evand> hrm, best to talk to cjwatson about that one, as I believe he wrote the killall patch, or did you?
<xivulon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/87763
<xivulon> the patch was from cjwatson
<xivulon> evand, by the way, I'll be away till monday, if there is anything please send me an email
<evand> xivulon: I have an eventful weekend, but I'll try to keep you posted on what happens when I am in front of the computer during it.
<xivulon> evand, thanks
<xivulon> was just testing the beta
<xivulon> it also jams
<xivulon> at mkfs.ext3
<xivulon> but I am nailing it down...
<evand> any new theories on that?
<evand> awesome
<xivulon> I am simply bisecting
<xivulon> basically stopping autopartition-loop at different stages and trying to do the rest manually to see if it jams
<xivulon> I can run mkfs ok just before setup_loop ()
<xivulon> but inside that it fails
<evand> hrm
<xivulon> that makes foreach_partition guilty
<xivulon> doing another run to confirm that
<xivulon> hmm nope, inside of setup_loop() still works, need more work
<xivulon> /xivulon KO
<xivulon> :(
<xivulon> will try again later
<evand> heh
<evand> yay, I think I've got these hooks polished and working
<xivulon> I sent you an  email evand
<xivulon> what I run is:
<xivulon> set -x ; dd if=/dev/zero of="/host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk" bs="1MB" count=1 seek="3000" ; losetup -f /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ; mkfs.ext3 /dev/loop2	; sleep 5000
<xivulon> inserting that at different points in autopartition-loop
<xivulon> anyway have to go to sleep myself
<xivulon> let me know if you find out anything
<evand> thanks, will do
<xivulon> night
<evand> goodnight
<superm1> well just as an experiment, i scp'ed in a freshly built ubiquity back onto an older (functional) disk
<superm1> and it doesn't freeze at that apt stage
<superm1> so something else appears to have caused the breakage
* superm1 wonders if he should continue to glare in the general unionfs direction since it's been the causes of a lot of transient issues
<superm1> if i upgrade python-apt in the live env, does ubiquity take advantage of that and use it for its calls, or is the version that was from the read only filesystem that is used for its installation calls at that point?
<evand> superm1: yes, it uses it
<superm1> evand, well it looks like it is indeed unionfs stuff still then causing issues
<evand> is it oopsing?
<superm1> looking over pitti's report at https://launchpad.net/bugs/144395
<superm1> well i got an oops once
<superm1> at that time
<evand> did you save it, by any chance?
<superm1> every other time its a hang at the identical time period
<evand> ah, wow
<superm1> i've only gotten the oops once, and it was like the first time, so i didn't make much of it
<evand> though it seems cjwatson was already aware of this some days ago
<evand> or at least it ooping in that particular area
<superm1> so i'm wondering how many multilingual installs of the normal ubuntu beta are going to encounter this
<superm1> considering the frequency our daily builds are getting it still
<superm1> i talked to kylem a few moments ago in -kernel, and he is going to try to track down that bug tomorrow morning hopefully
<superm1> we were planning on doing our beta disk this week too, but with this issue looming it looks like it will have to be delayed
<superm1> its too bad that the old kernels are removed from the archive.
<evand> they're still on launchpad
<superm1> oh they are?  Well maybe in an effort to just get these disks out i'll just use those then, and wget from LP in our build script
<evand> sounds quite risky
<superm1> hmm. well at very minimum its worth a shot
<superm1> well scratch that idea anyhow.  the last known functional version of lum was 2.6.22-10.25.  the binaries are long ago removed from LP
<evand> no, they're there
<superm1> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/2.6.22-10.25
<superm1> i see a source package
<superm1> but no binaries?
<evand> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/i386/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-386/2.6.22-10.25
<evand> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds
<superm1> well clearly i'm not experienced in finding things on LP :)
<superm1> thanks
<evand> no worries, cjwatson pointed me at that recently
<JD> morning. I'm possibly being slightly stupid, but my dapper preseeding insists on asking for the hostname, even though I have "d-i netcfg/get_hostname string unassigned-hostname" in the preseed file
<JD> okay, apparently you need to add them to the kernel command line
<evand> cjwatson: now that we're past beta, is it safe to commit to ubiquity trunk?
<cjwatson> evand: yes
<cjwatson> superm1_: ^--
<evand> thanks
<siretart> what part of d-i writes the UUIDs to $target/etc/fstab?
<siretart> perhaps this is a better channel than #ubuntu-devel
<cjwatson> siretart: partman-target
<siretart> I've just looked at cryptsetup-udeb, and I wonder if and why the files in /lib are really necessary
<cjwatson> which files in /lib?
<siretart> of cryptsetup-udeb
<cjwatson> *sigh* I'll go and look then if you won't tell me :)
<siretart> http://paste.debian.net/38267
<siretart> that are the file contents
<siretart> of cryptsetup-udebv
<siretart> ./etc seems pretty senseless to me as well
<siretart> hm. maybe partman-crypto uses that. lets check
<cjwatson> err, I have no idea, they don't seem trivially deletable
<cjwatson> the init scripts at least are unlikely to be useful
<cjwatson> is that stuff causing a problem?
<siretart> no, I don't think so
<siretart> I'm currently trying to solve the install on crypto problem
<cjwatson> neither partman-crypto nor partman-auto-crypto seem to use them
<siretart> and now I try to figure out how cryptsetup-udeb is supposed to work
<cjwatson> I think its purpose is just to provide /sbin/cryptsetup
<cjwatson> that's all that partman-crypto seems to use
<cjwatson> so maybe the rest can be removed
<siretart> *nod*
<cjwatson> assuming that /sbin/cryptsetup doesn't use them itself
<cjwatson> I haven't check
<cjwatson> ed
<siretart> I *think* that it would be easiest to not use UUIDs for crypto volumes, but the device nodes in /dev/mapper/
<cjwatson> on phone, back later
* siretart investigates further
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2264 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.5.19
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2265 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/migrationassistant.py): * Slight improvement for automating migration-assistant.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2266 ubiquity/ (8 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Add preseed hooks for rebooting, install failure, and install
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  success.
<evand> cjwatson, superm1_: do you have anything else you want to land in 1.5.19 before I release it?
<superm1_> evand, i just looked at your changes there
<superm1_> should those be applicable to us too you think?
<superm1_> with the reboot hooks
<superm1_> that would be the only thing i'd think
<evand> I put them in to stay consistent with the rest of the frontends.  Whether or not you use them is entirely up to you :)
<superm1_> okay for now then i'll say don't worry about it, as long as the old method still works for us, no use breaking things uselessly yet :)
<cjwatson> evand: translation update is all
<evand> If you don't preseed those options, it should work exactly the same as before
<superm1_> ok good
<superm1_> yeah then i'm good with 1.5.19 being released
<evand> cjwatson: ah, thanks for reminding me
<cjwatson> evand: (I'm waiting for a Launchpad download now)
<siretart> cjwatson: I think http://paste.debian.net/38271 should fix bug #144390
<siretart> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/144390
<siretart> but I'm not sure how to test that. I've never built d-i before :)
<siretart> I hope that the patch does the following:
<siretart> if there is an entry like /dev/mapper/sda5_crypt, leave it as it is
<siretart> so crypto volumes shouldn't be mangled to UUID, which breaks the cryptroot script
<cjwatson> siretart: afraid not, that would affect LVM too and pull us out of sync with what volumeid.postinst does
<cjwatson> siretart: you don't need to build d-i - you can edit that file on the fly before it runs
<cjwatson> if it's always *_crypt, that's easily detected
<cjwatson> is it?
<evand> cjwatson: I'm confused by your last statement to me.  You're waiting for a launchpad download of what?  Should I hold off on running debconf-updatepo?
<cjwatson> evand: yes, please hold off
<cjwatson> sorry, I was on the phone and thus distracted
<cjwatson> translations are downloaded from Launchpad
<evand> not a problem
<cjwatson> the process is that you press a button and then it mails you the URL to a tarball when it's finished
<cjwatson> so it usually involves a bit of a wait
<cjwatson> I've got them now and will start mergeing
<cjwatson> merging (argh!)
<evand> yikes
<cjwatson> the hooks you added shouldn't involve translations?
<cjwatson> oh, but mythbuntu stuff does. GAH stop it :)
<evand> ah, good point, that they do not
<cjwatson> superm1_: any strings you add from this point on will not be translated
<superm1_> cjwatson, that's okay
<superm1_> at this point there shouldn't be any more added hopefully anyhow
<superm1_> er from this point <i>forward</i> there shouldn't be
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2267 ubiquity/debian/ (79 files in 2 dirs): * Update translations from Rosetta.
<cjwatson> evand: one more thing before debconf-updatepo ...
<evand> ok
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2268 ubiquity/debian/ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu.templates: mark ${PARTMAN_CHANGES} in mythbuntu/summary as untranslatable
<cjwatson> evand: ok, all done
<cjwatson> evand: how about bumping to 1.6.0 too?
<cjwatson> I usually release with an even minor version and use odd during development
<evand> for this release or the next?
<cjwatson> somewhere around beta seems like a plausible time for that
<cjwatson> evand: either, I don't mind
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2269 ubiquity/debian/rules: remove some commented-out rules cruft
<evand> yay bound branches
<cjwatson> heh
* evand kicks CIA-18 
<CIA-18> ow
<evand> I'm never going to get tired of that.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2270 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<cjwatson> haha, I never noticed that before
<evand> curious, I thought that CIA bit didn't go through
<evand> yeah, I discovered it by mistake the last time he threw 500 errors at me
<cjwatson> sometimes it doesn't quite manage to acknowledge it but sends it anyway
<evand> odd
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2271 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Set Maintainer to ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com and put Evan and
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  myself in Uploaders.
<superm1_> oh there's an ubuntu-installer ML?
<evand> indeed
* superm1_ heads to lists.ubuntu.com
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2272 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.6.0
<evand> speaking of which, cjwatson is there a set policy on lists other than ubuntu-devel?  Specifically, do list admins usually approve reasonable messages from unsubscribed individuals?
<cjwatson> it varies by list, but ubuntu-installer is only moderated to fend off spam
<evand> I'm thinking about ubuntu-devel-discuss specifically
<evand> I imagine the answer is yes
<evand> but I just want to check before I go approving such emails
<cjwatson> that's explicitly unmoderated; it might happen to have a moderation-like queue but again that's only to fend off spam
<evand> ok, good
<cjwatson> actually I tell a lie, it says "open for all to subscribe, posting moderated for non-subscribers"
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure it's meant to be unmoderated in spirit though
<evand> so I should still approve reasonable posts, correct?
<cjwatson> yeah
<evand> ok
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2273 ubiquity/debian/changelog: forgot to update changelog to 1.6.0
<cjwatson> evand: thanks for that hooks work, looks great
<evand> thanks
<evand> any other changes before I update the manifest and send this to pbuilder?
<cjwatson> none from me
<cjwatson> (not urgent anyhow)
<siretart> cjwatson: yes, they are always _crypt
<siretart> cjwatson: that would be my 2nd guess
<siretart> so (/dev/disk/*|/dev/fd[0-9] *|/dev/mapper/*_disk) would be it?
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2274 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: hw-detect 1.53ubuntu3,
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  kboot-installer 0.0.1ubuntu5, partman-base 107ubuntu4, partman-
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  basicfilesystems 54ubuntu4, user-setup 1.14ubuntu3, yaboot-installer
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  1.1.11ubuntu2.
<cjwatson> siretart: LVM disks aren't named like that - I think it needs two case entries unfortunately
<evand> cjwatson: so there are some really old messages in the queue for this list, the current message I have up being from January of this year.  What would you say is a reasonable cut off for approving messages in the back log? 1 month? 2?
<cjwatson> for the old messages, I'd start by trying to guess if they still apply
<cjwatson> maybe two or three months
<evand> ok, I'll check to see if they subscribed and posted as well
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> beyond that I'd make sure the rejection message is soft - something like "Sorry we weren't handling the moderation queue at that point, but we are now; your message was very old, but if it still applies, please resend"?
<evand> ah, good idea
<cjwatson> siretart: putting together a possible diff now
<siretart> thanks
<siretart> has partman-crypto been disabled for beta? - if yes, where?
<mebrown> evand, ping...
<evand> mebrown: pong
<mebrown> to test your late_command patch,
<mebrown> I was thinking I could patch the python files
<mebrown> and then copy them over in early_command
<mebrown> instead of having to regen the entire squashfs
<evand> sounds reasonable
<cjwatson> siretart: yes, by moving it to universe
<siretart> ah, okay
<mebrown> evand, ok. I'm getting everything patched in now. Should have a test run in 30 mins or so...
<evand> great, I'm working on getting the latest ubiquity out, and then hopefully a new cd build
<cjwatson> yeah, early_command is actually a superset of all other hooks :-)
<evand> uhh, curious.  Is gtk broken?
<evand>   libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.12.0-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<cjwatson> *blink*
<evand> in pbuilder
<cjwatson> sounds like mild desync
<cjwatson> is your pbuilder fully updated?
<evand> just updated
<cjwatson> which arch?
<evand> amd64
<cjwatson> libgtk2.0-0 | 2.12.0-1ubuntu1 |         gutsy | amd64, hppa, ia64, powerpc, sparc
<cjwatson> libgtk2.0-0 | 2.12.0-1ubuntu2 |         gutsy | i386, lpia
<cjwatson> needs to build on amd64
<evand> ah
<cjwatson> the problem will be that:
<cjwatson> libgtk2.0-common | 2.12.0-1ubuntu2 |         gutsy | all
<cjwatson> archive reference-counting isn't quite as good as it ought to be
<evand> should I just skip pbuilder and upload, or wait it out?
<cjwatson> in an ideal world, -common -1ubuntu1 would stick around in the amd64 Packages files until the arch-dep binaries were built
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> I'd skip pbuilder, I don't think we've made any changes that are likely to cause it to fail
<cjwatson> hmm, fstab_hd_entries is bogus for loop
<cjwatson> I'm not sure what I was thinking
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2275 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.6.0
<evand> cjwatson: if you have a moment, can you sponsor: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/upload/ubiquity_1.6.0.dsc
<cjwatson> downloading
<cjwatson> siretart: oh, I didn't look at the code closely enough
<cjwatson> (/dev/disk/*|/dev/fd[0-9] *|/dev/mapper/*_crypt) would do fine
<cjwatson> was your _disk above a typo?
<siretart> err, right. that was what I meant
<siretart> because that's what partman-crypto names the devices, as the cryptroot hook is expecting that
<siretart> using a UUID of a crypted device doesn't make too much sense anyway, since you need the key to figure the uuid out
<siretart> shall I upload that small diff?
<cjwatson> siretart: I've got stuff in bzr
<siretart> ok
<siretart> then I'll commit to bzr, okay?
<cjwatson> siretart: could you commit it to bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-target/ubuntu/ and upload from there?
<cjwatson> or I can upload, whichever
<siretart> allright, on my way
<cjwatson> siretart: please also get volumeid.postinst changed
<cjwatson> it needs to match
<siretart> aaah, right. okay
<siretart> is udev bzr managed as well?
<cjwatson> siretart: no
<siretart> ok
<cjwatson> (at least not AFAIK; check with Keybuk if he happens to be around, but otherwise I'd suggest just uploading
<cjwatson> )
<siretart> ok
<siretart> last commit 67 commits ago. lets just assume 'no' :)
<siretart> 67 weeks ago, even
<cjwatson> evand: uploaded
<cjwatson> yeah, he said he tried for a bit but it didn't work out
<evand> cjwatson: thanks
<siretart> cjwatson: partman-target and udev uploaded
<cjwatson> cool, thanks
<siretart> I guess this means that partman-crypto can be moved to main again
<cjwatson> should be possible, check with pitti
<evand> whoops, I forgot lp bug references for the hooks
<mebrown> cjwatson, evand, not-script-related bug report
<mebrown> I'm trying to get grub installed *not* in the MBR
<mebrown> but, rather, in the PBR for /dev/sda3
<mebrown> # the kernel command line should be:
<mebrown>     /casper/vmlinuz preseed/file=/cdrom/preseed/dell.seed boot=casper apt-setup/use_mirror=false apt-setup/security_host= oem-config/enable=true automatic-ubiquity
<mebrown> doh. (wrong copy/paste
<mebrown> The preseed file contains:
<mebrown> d-i grub-installer/only_debian boolean false
<mebrown> d-i grub-installer/with_other_os boolean false
<mebrown> d-i grub-installer/bootdev  string (hd0,2)
<mebrown> but it is still doing "grub-install (hd0)", as read from the GUI, and it ends up overwriting my MBR
<evand> yikes, components/install.py blindly overwrites those values
<evand> I'll cook up a fix now
<mebrown> ok, thanks.
<siretart> are the buildlogs for the livecd publicy available? if so, where?
<siretart> and for the alternate cd?
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/
<evand> siretart: ^
<siretart> aah, thanks
<evand> you're welcome
<siretart> just curious, is the script, that produces that output and creates the alternate cds, available somewhere by chance?
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/cdimage/mainline/README
<evand> there's also a branch of debian-cd in his bzr folder
<evand> err directory
<evand> too much windows
<siretart> wow! thanks alot!
<evand> mebrown: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/ubiquity_preseed_grub.diff
<evand> untested, but that should work
<mebrown> ok. I'll add it to my install.
<mebrown> Just got the patched files into the install.
<evand> great
<mebrown> *just* finished first install with the patched files.
<evand> heh
<mebrown> trying to see evidence that it ran my scripts.
<mebrown> ...
<evand> it worked?
<evand> ah
<mebrown> looking...
<mebrown> This line did not, apparently:
<mebrown> ubiquity ubiquity/reboot boolean true
<mebrown> because it kicked into live environment
<mebrown> rather than rebooting
<evand> hrmm, what do you mean by kicked into the live environment?
<mebrown> when automatic-ubiquity was finished
<mebrown> when it would normally put up reboot/continue live dialog
<mebrown> it just exited
<mebrown> and the live env came up.
<evand> very odd, I'll look into it now
<mebrown> and i'm not seeing evidence that my scripts ran, but need a couple mins
<mebrown> to look more closeley
<evand> ok
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2276 ubiquity/configure.ac: bump to 1.6.1
<mebrown> ah.
<mebrown> Traceback (hand copied...)
<evand> uh oh
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2277 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/install.py): * Modified the install component to allow grub preseeding in automatic mode.
<mebrown> /var/log/installer/debug
<mebrown> in /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/base.py
<mebrown> NameError: global name 'subprocess' is not defined
<evand> UGH
<mebrown> in "subprocess.call(['sh', '-c', self.success_cmd] )
<evand> how did that fall out of my patch?  I remember typing that exact line.
<mebrown> and then it fails similarly
<evand> well, that's a simple fix
<mebrown> on self.error_cmd
<mebrown> well, at least we now know that the error_cmd works. :)
<evand> heh, indeed
<mebrown> missing one line?
<evand> yup, just add import subprocess to the top of base.py
<mebrown> an "import subprocess"? or something else?
<mebrown> ok.
<mebrown> just a sec and I'll test this with the grub fix
<evand> sorry about that
<mebrown> no problem.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2278 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py): * Add missing subprocess import to base.py.
<mebrown> question: any way from my scripts to update the progress bar text?
<mebrown> (nice to have, not at all required)
<mebrown> as in, if it doenst exist, dont go off and create it.
<evand> ermm, I don't *believe* you can hijack debconf like that, but cjwatson might know of a way
<mebrown> new install going right now with added import and grub fix
* evand crosses fingers
<evand> I'm setting up my own testbed for this at the moment.
<mebrown> I have a pretty nice setup. Everything copied to the hdd on one machine. edit the stuff on another and rsync over changes
<evand> nice
<mebrown> basically a 5 minute turnaround on script fixes.
<cjwatson> mebrown: wouldn't think there's a progress bar up at the point when those are called
<cjwatson> unless you mean a script that's calling ubiquity?
<mebrown> the post stuff that evand just added
<mebrown> I'm trying to test his patch right now
<cjwatson> the progress bar should've been torn down by then
<mebrown> ok, then.
<mebrown> no big deal.
<cjwatson> though I understand what you mean
<mebrown> was going to use it for debugging, but I'll just echo to /dev/tty1
<cjwatson> stdout/stderr should go to /var/log/installer/debug, FWIW
<mebrown> ok, nice.
<mebrown> just found that, myself.
<cjwatson> actually, just stderr
<cjwatson> evand: if you're conditionally preseeding grub-installer/bootdev, you should apply the same condition to with_other_os and only_debian
<cjwatson> they're only preseeded so that the bootdev preseed is guaranteed to take effect
<evand> ahh, I initially had it like that but I figured they were d-i specific
<evand> err that wouldn't make sense anyway, nevermind, I'll fix it
<cjwatson> might want to add a comment, it's clearly not obvious
<evand> will do
<mebrown> hmm... evand, it tried to reboot this time...
<evand> isn't that a good thing?
<mebrown> although, this daily build (24 sept) doesnt seem to actually reboot
<mebrown> its good in that I think your preseed reboot screen might be working now
<cjwatson> as in, gets nearly all the way down and then hangs?
<mebrown> actually, yes.
<evand> hit enter
<evand> but yes, '
<cjwatson> oh, that
<evand> tis a bug
<cjwatson> damnit
<mebrown> yes, with some networkManager stuff
<cjwatson> the n-m stuff is likely unrelated
<mebrown> evand, your preseed thing for reboot works.
<evand> \o/
<mebrown> it was just crashing before that last time
<mebrown> Now I'll need to check to see if my scripts ran...
<mebrown> cjwatson, I was thinking it was probably unrelated.
<mebrown> I was going to report it next week if it still was in the daily builds then...
<mebrown> evand, and the grub preseed you sent worked for me...
<mebrown> If you are going to update it, I can test the updated version as well if you would like
<cjwatson> wonder how /etc/init.d/casper should go about checking that /cdrom is actually mounted off the hard disk
<cjwatson> what do you pass on the command line to get it to do that?
<mebrown> nothing
<mebrown> it just finds it.
<cjwatson> ah
<mebrown> are you talking about the launchpad I entered?
<mebrown> about the CDROM boot finding the hdd image?
<cjwatson> I'm looking at how to stop it asking you to eject the CD on shutdown
<mebrown> Well, it shouldnt be super-critical for me, personally,
<cjwatson> you can just nobble the init script to take that out
<mebrown> since we will most likely just have a 'reboot -fn' in our ubiquity/success_command
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> why -n? wouldn't you want to sync first?
<mebrown> maybe.
<evand> heh
<mebrown> will probably need to umount /target
<mebrown> but the /cdrom fs is RO, anyways
* mebrown will cross that bridge Monday...
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2279 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/install.py):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Respect preseeded values for grub-installer/with_other_os and
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  grub-installer/only_debian.
<evand> ubiquity ftbfs ftw
<mebrown> evand, another traceback...
<mebrown> I commented out the ubiquity/reboot command
<mebrown> so that I could look at debug logs before it rebooted
<evand> ok
<mebrown> and now it traces back after creating fs
<mebrown> DebconfError: (10, "ubiquity/reboot doesnt exist")
<mebrown> line 96 of site-packages/debconf.py
<mebrown> from line 60 of site-packages/debconf.py
<mebrown> from line 63 of components/install.py
<mebrown> reboot = self.db.get('ubiquity/reboot')
<mebrown> fyi...
<evand> yeah, it's expected to at least be there, just not set, as it gets created when ubiqutiy gets installed
<evand> I'm assuming you removed it from debconf?
<mebrown> No...
<mebrown> I just removed it from my preseed
<evand> ...interesting
<evand> ohh
<mebrown> I'll put it back, but leave it false for now
<evand> it will be there automatically once we have updated CDs
<evand> it's just that you're manually patching things in, so you're working with the old ubiquity templates
<mebrown> ...
<mebrown> I patched the template too
<mebrown> with the patch you sent...
<evand> and that only gets added to debconf when ubiquity is installed
<evand> sorry, I should've mentioned that
<cjwatson> you probably need to patch /var/cache/debconf/templates.dat as well
<cjwatson> if you're doing it on the fly
<mebrown> oh. ok.
<mebrown> I wont worry about it then.
* mebrown restarts install again...
<cjwatson> evand: the build failures are just fallout from uninstallables
<mebrown> oh, btw, I can confirm that my ubiquity/failure_command did indeed work this time
<mebrown> after the traceback, my command was run
<mebrown> which happened to be a script with a 'sleep 60000' at the end
* mebrown was wondering why creating fs was taking so long...
<mebrown> :)
<evand> cjwatson: indeed, I did notice that.  I was hoping to get new CDs out soon, but it looks like we'll need another ubiquity release at some point anyway.
<evand> cjwatson: should we release note ubiquity being able to do preseeded installations?
<evand> for the Gutsy announcement, that is.  Or is it not a big enough item to warrant it?
<mebrown> pretty big deal for me... :)
<evand> haha
<evand> yeah, but you're just Dell ;)
<mebrown> ok. I'm happy.
<mebrown> my success_script is running now
<mebrown> I just have to now debug from there (my problem)
<mebrown> paths and whatnot have changed
<evand> great
<mebrown> evand, cjwatson so the success_command runs when the dialog is still up...
<mebrown> and it looks like oem-config-prepare "helpfully" puts up a friendly dialog when run
<mebrown> ugh.
<evand> mebrown: which dialog?
<evand> in the first case
<mebrown> the progress dialog is up while my scripts run,
<mebrown> but is not responsive to input.
<mebrown> no big deal at all
<mebrown> and I'll unset DISPLAY before running oem-config-prepare
<mebrown> so it cant pop up a dialog
<evand> ah, ok
<mebrown> so, I think porting of all my scripts is basically done.
<evand> I'll see if I can't fix that in ubiquity trunk
<evand> great!
<mebrown> I'll need to investigate /target unmounting next
<mebrown> need to decide if I want to run my own reboot command
<mebrown> or let ubiquity reboot things
<ebrahim> Hi there! Why there is no package selection in the installer (and even no plan to include it)?!?
<mebrown> evand, can you drop me a note when there is a daily build with your scripting hooks?
<evand> ebrahim: No.  My understanding, and please note that I am *not* an authority on this, is that this is an Ubuntu design decision.
<evand> mebrown: surely
<mebrown> thanks.
<evand> ebrahim: The idea is to present the user with a reasonable default.
<mebrown> I'll be very happy to be able to "rm -rf TEMPORARY_FIXES   05-apply-temporary-fixes.sh"
<evand> ebrahim: Ubuntu does this wherever possible, and lets the power users drill through the dialogs to change things, rather than make the average person drill through a bunch of options that they do not understand.
<mebrown> evand, did you want a copy of my scrips/preseed, for reference?
<ebrahim> evand, it could be a choice if you want to select packages or not, default to "no"!
<evand> mebrown: actually, that would help quite a bit
<mebrown> ok. I'll post a tarball for you in a bit. Just removing lots of unneeded debugging cruft.
<evand> ebrahim: but that misses the point that the average user does not necessarily know what the option itself means.
<evand> ebrahim: the same thing is done with compiz
<ebrahim> evand, right!
<evand> and there's a discussion about this on one of the mailing lists
<evand> I think ubuntu-devel-discuss
<evand> ebrahim: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2007-September/001793.html
<evand> probably best to read through the entire thread.
<ebrahim> evand, interesting!
<mebrown> evand, http://linux.dell.com/libsmbios/download/meb-temp/
<mebrown> my current script set
<mebrown> and preseed
<mebrown> nothing dell-proprietary in there...
<mebrown> just posted -03, it will sync to the mirrors in about 10 mins.
<mebrown> the -02 version is there now.
<mebrown> evand, ping...
<evand> mebrown: thanks, pong
<mebrown> will need some help on monday with language packs
<mebrown> need the following:
<mebrown> d-i pkgsel/language-packs string ar pt cs da nl fi fr de el he hu it ja ko no nb nn pl ru zh cs sv tr
<mebrown> but apparently it is trying to pull from the (nonexistent) apt repo
<mebrown> will need to know how I can deal with that, because those langagues are what I need installed
<mebrown> I believe it is already public knowledge that we are going to launch in non-us 'soon', and this is a prereq...
<mebrown> I'm just finishing up for today, so no time to work on it.
<mebrown> but will probably need a creative solution.
<mebrown> For feisty, I just did an 'apt-get install language-pack-xx ..." and then copied the apt cache dir and installed all the debs in my post
<evand> ok
<mebrown> but was thinking there might be another (better) way
<evand> the language packs are no longer include on the CD, which is why it's trying to pull them from a repo
<evand> there wasn't enough space
<mebrown> ah.
<mebrown> does the DVD have them?
<mebrown> if it does, I can just switch to the live DVD
<evand> good question, I'd imagine so
<evand> but I do not know for sure
<superm1_> what grew so much that they dont fit any more?
<evand> OpenOffice.org
<mebrown> ok. Well, I'll leave that for monday, then.
<superm1_> ah of course
<mebrown> If you get a chance to ask somebody, would be great.
<evand> it is an insatiable beast.
<evand> mebrown: actually, I think I can check real quick here
<mebrown> ok...
<mebrown> I have ~29 minutes before I have to walk out the door
<mebrown> :)
<evand> mebrown: hrmm, they do not appear to be
<evand> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20070925/gutsy-dvd-amd64.manifest
<evand> I'll investigate further though
<evand> but I'll let you go :)
<evand> enjoy your weekend
<mebrown> Thanks, you too.
<mebrown> that manifest only has english language packs.
<evand> indeed, that's what I'm pointing out
<evand> they don't appear to be included on the DVD, which is odd
<evand> but I'll ask cjwatson about it
<mebrown> Is there a apt-repo on the DVD?
<mebrown> I noticed that there is an apt repo on the CD
<mebrown> might that contain lang packs?
<evand> oh wow
<evand> I'm an idiot
<evand> good call
<evand> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20070925/gutsy-dvd-amd64.list
<mebrown> hey, I'm new to this whole debian thing...
<evand> heh
<mebrown> So, I've been trying to make sure I read everything I can from google before I open my mouth to stick in foot.
<evand> no worries, I am quite ok with fielding questions
<mebrown> will probably need some help configuring the installer to look for the apt repo from the hdd.
<mebrown> monday.
<evand> it should automatically
<evand> but yes
<mebrown> ok, then,
<evand> I have to run as well
<mebrown> I'll just switch to the DVD and try it then.
<mebrown> see you later.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-29
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r328 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config-prepare):
<CIA-18> oem-config: * Add a --quiet option to oem-config-prepare to suppress its
<CIA-18> oem-config:  acknowledgement message (and thus the dialog requiring user interaction
<CIA-18> oem-config:  if $DISPLAY is set).
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2280 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Strip translation context for imported strings (e.g. "Navigation|_Back")
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  at a lower level so that it applies to the KDE frontend too.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2281 ubiquity/ubiquity/i18n.py: hmm, let's do that in a more sensible place
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-30
<freshblueO3> I'm having trouble with my apt-get installer. I believe I messed it up while trying to fixed a corrupted? update. I would like to manually try to fix it, and I can go into detail, but am I in the right place?
<cjwatson_> freshblueO3: no, we're more about initial install of the whole system here. I suggest #ubuntu
<cjwatson> (or answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 or ...)
<siretart> in what cases does d-i create loop entries in /target/etc/fstab?
* siretart tries to understand why fstab_hd_entries is so complicated
<siretart> cjwatson: I've been thinking a bit more about the uuid issue in partman-crypto. I think we should add somehting like http://paste.debian.net/38416 to partman-target
<siretart> I'm not committing it yet, because I want to test it tomorrow on the testmachine in my office first
<siretart> hm perhaps rather http://paste.debian.net/38418
<cjwatson> loop entries> wubi
<cjwatson> siretart: could I have a diff instead, please?
<cjwatson> and writing $crypttab to /etc/fstab is just odd
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2284 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): * Forbid consecutive, initial, or final dots in hostnames (LP: #105890).
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2285 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Make ubiquity-frontend-gtk depend on gconf2, since it calls gconftool-2
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  (thanks, Kev Rees).
<siretart> cjwatson: it is not a diff, but a new file
<siretart> cjwatson: I can add it to the branch if you want, but as said, it is totally untested
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2286 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): * Add missing Provides to ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu.
<cjwatson> siretart: I don't want there to be two scripts that write /etc/fstab; that's clearly wrong
<cjwatson> did you mean it to write to /etc/crypttab instead?
<siretart> argh
<cjwatson> and presumably read from /etc/fstab
<siretart> of course. I had it locally set to /tmp/crypttab
<siretart> no, read from /target/etc/crypttab as well
<cjwatson> it doesn't belong in partman-target
<cjwatson> it should be in partman-crypto
<siretart> that is written by partman-crypto and read by the cryptroot-hook
<cjwatson> (which isn't in bzr)
<siretart> yes. partman-crypto isn't diverged yet.
<siretart> that's why I thought it might be easier to have it in partman-crypto
<cjwatson> you mean "easier to have it in partman-target"?
<cjwatson> no, please don't
<siretart> ok. then I'll merge it into partman-crypto
<siretart> is it okay to take the latest debian version? debian has a newer one (22, vs 21 in ubuntu)
<cjwatson> it should probably also check whether /target/etc/crypttab exists
<cjwatson> is there a good reason to?
<cjwatson> it doesn't look useful
<siretart> ok
<cjwatson> we don't use loop-aes and I know that my mkdir -p change is not really relevant, it's just code tidying
<siretart> I'll do it this afternoon then.
<siretart> cu later!
<cjwatson> thanks
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2287 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Switch XS-Vcs-Bzr to the ~ubuntu-installer branch we're using at the
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  moment.
<cjwatson> aside from the above it looks fine to me
<cjwatson> god knows how it'd interact with loop-mounted installs :)
<cjwatson> but that's hardly urgent
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2288 ubiquity/build/ (intltool-extract.in intltool-merge.in intltool-update.in): update intltool files to 0.36.2
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2289 ubiquity/build/ (config.guess config.sub ltmain.sh): update libtool files to 1.5.24-1ubuntu1
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2290 ubiquity/configure: autogen.sh
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2291 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Stop installing doc/Changelog.Guadalinex as the upstream changelog, as
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  it's no longer current.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2292 ubiquity/ (35 files in 10 dirs): * Upgrade to gettext 0.16.1.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2293 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog debian/control ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: Revert gconf2 dependency, as it would be bad for Xubuntu. Instead:
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Check whether gconftool-2 exists before calling it.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-22
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<twb> Remind me, what's the magic thingy/hostname=bar:3142 thingy/directory=/ubuntu to use a local host instead of security.ubuntu.com for the security repo?
<twb> (Expert more still doesn't ask about that, and our network here is annoying.)
<twb> Hmm, looks like security_host.
<twb> ...except that doesn't work on Hardy.
<twb> Oh fuck me, tcp window scaling is still broken.
<twb> I hate out network :-/
<CIA-50> debian-installer: cjwatson * r964 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.27-4 kernels.
<xivulon> davmor2: did you play with ntfs syncio?
<davmor2> No but I can today now that all the testing is out of the way :0
<davmor2> :) even
<davmor2> Right just run through exactly what you need you need me to do then xivulon
<xivulon> davmor2 you have to mount an ntfs partition with -o syncio (assuming that ntfs in intrepid has the cking patch built-in)
<davmor2> hmm
<davmor2> 2 ticks then I'll just reinstall xp
<xivulon> I actually built the driver myself. Then try to copy an ISO to the new mountpoint. In my case the operation was terribly slow
<xivulon> There is no need to have XP, only an ntfs partition.
<davmor2> it only takes a couple of minutes to transfer it back over :)
<davmor2> xivulon: so is this from live or from within wubi?
<xivulon> from a standard intrepid installation, you should compare the performance of ntfs when mounted with and without syncio
<davmor2> np's
<xivulon> make sure that syncio is actually "on"
<xivulon> IIRC it will print a message confirming that syncio is active once you mount the partition
<davmor2> is the full command for mount on the bug report?
<davmor2> is it just a case of mount -t ntfs-3g -o syncio /dev/sda1 /media/disk ?
<xivulon> mount -t ntfs -o syncio /dev/XXX /mnt
<xivulon> I am looking at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g not sure if ntfs-3g is in release or update as both ubuntu2 and ubuntu3 version contain the same changelog
<cjwatson> the table at the top of that page tells you what suites contain what versions of ntfs-3g
<xivulon> s/not sure if ntfs-3g is in release or update/not sure if ntfs-3g is in release or proposed/
<cjwatson> you're misreading the version numbers; look at the bit before "ubuntu" as well :)
<cjwatson> that UI lists the packages in upload order, not necessarily in version number order
<xivulon> ah yep!
<xivulon> so davmor2 the version in intrepid (1:1.2506-1ubuntu2) should be fine
<davmor2> cjwatson: so does it only need to list type as ntfs or does it still need to be ntfs-3g or are the 2 the same now?
<cjwatson> they've been the same for *ages*
<cjwatson> since ntfs-3g was introduced properly in, what was it, gutsy?
<davmor2> cool
<cjwatson> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2008-07-11 16:54 /sbin/mount.ntfs -> /bin/ntfs-3g
<cjwatson> if you want the old one you use -t ntfs-fuse
<cjwatson> people should generally just use -t ntfs
<davmor2> okay cool thanks I just thought I'd double check that, that wasn't the cause of the issue before I start :)
<xivulon> hmm, cjwatson was looking at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/236975/comments/3 was curious why is step 1 required to begin with
<xivulon> I remember that init parses cmdline and extracts rootflags, which then are used by mountroot
<cjwatson> it isn't, as far as I can see. init already exports ROOTFLAGS
<cjwatson> where does this local-premount/root_locale script come from?
<xivulon> it is just a recipe of some users trying to change the mount attributes of /host
<xivulon> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/236975
<xivulon> ah probably the chap is referring to hardy (0.85) and export ROOTFLAGS was introudced in intrepid (0.92a)
<cjwatson> ah, ok
<davmor2> xivulon: definitely slower.  It's going at 2.6 MB/sec I transferred it from my server to my test machine faster than that :(
<davmor2> I'll check it against standard in a second for you :)
<davmor2> 21 mb/sec + for standard
<davmor2> xivulon: ^
<xivulon> davmor2 please post your findings in 204133
<xivulon> same as me 10X slower :(
<xivulon> I have notified cking
<davmor2> Np's let me know if it needs testing again I've subscribed to the bug to keep an eye on it's progress anyway
<xivulon> davmor2 thanks
<CIA-50> debian-installer: cjwatson * r965 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu15
<kirkland> cjwatson, et al: is there somewhere in /etc, /proc, or /sys where the keyboard layout is stored?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'd like to implement a programmatic workaround for the kvm keymapping bug that's still requiring "kvm -k en-us" (or the like) by dynamically determining the value of that "en-us" bit from the host
<evand> fwiw, ~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk has been upgraded.
<cjwatson> kirkland: /etc/default/console-setup
<cjwatson> evand: cool, thanks
<cjwatson> kirkland: note that -k en-us still isn't the whole story - when you set the keyboard layout in the guest, e.g. by running the installer, it still produces a broken layout then
<cjwatson> kirkland: you can try this by selecting the British layout and pressing what IIRC is your \ key (our # key)
<kirkland> cjwatson: interesting, is there a bug on that issue?
<cjwatson> I don't know if there's a specific one, I assumed it was part of the general fuckedness
<cjwatson> haven't tried it with the VNC frontend yet
<cjwatson> is the SDL frontend really so hard to fix?
<kirkland> :-D
<kirkland> i really have no idea how hard the SDL is to fix; soren has indicated that it's non-trivial
<kirkland> cjwatson: is there a problem if you send it "-k en-uk" and you select the British layout in the installer?
<cjwatson> en-gb, but let me try
<cjwatson> ISTR yes
<cjwatson> oh, umm, at the very least things will be confused early on since the live CD defaults to a US keymap
<kirkland> cjwatson: hrm, i see
<CarlFK> odd partition table "Warning: extended partition does not start at a cylinder boundary."  but XP is currently booting/useing it OK.
<CarlFK> alt-installer doesn't show any partitions, but does show the raw drive as a place to install to
<CarlFK> i don't see a way to re-partition
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/79878/ sfdisk --list
<cjwatson> yes, parted is rather pedantic about some of those kinds of things
<cjwatson> the most useful piece of information is usually 'sudo od -tx1 -Ax -N512 /dev/sda' to dump out the primary partition table
<cjwatson> (or whatever the drive name is)
<cjwatson> then it can be dumped into a file and used to test parted
<cjwatson> it ought not to cause d-i to fail. We'd need /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman (as usual ...) to see why. I assume that libparted is raising an exception where sfdisk just prints a warning
<CarlFK> http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/temp/Sep22/a/dhcp243/  logs
<CarlFK> but I may have poluted them trying to figure out where the partitions were... I can restart the install easy enough
<cjwatson> Sep 22 17:17:25 kernel: [   79.381737] attempt to access beyond end of device
<cjwatson> Sep 22 17:17:25 kernel: [   79.381772] sda: rw=0, want=58635120, limit=58633344
<cjwatson> Sep 22 17:17:25 partman:
<cjwatson> looks kinda suspicious ...
<cjwatson> Sep 22 17:17:25 partman: /dev/sda5: read failed after 0 of 512 at 2933850112: Input/output error
<CarlFK> ~ # od -tx1 -Ax -N512 /dev/sda
<CarlFK> od: invalid option -- 't'
<CarlFK> im in installer's BusyBox
<cjwatson> proper od
<cjwatson> (e.g. from live CD)
<cjwatson> the one with -t is called od_bloaty.c in busybox so I'd rather not turn it on :)
<CarlFK> heh
<CarlFK> I thnk I have an 8.4 cd around here somewhere...
<cjwatson> Sep 22 17:17:16 kernel: [   70.857180] sda: p5 exceeds device capacity
<cjwatson> earlier on way before parted gets a look-in
<cjwatson> note that sfdisk says your drive has 3649 cylinders and sda2 apparently ends at cylinder 3877 ...
<cjwatson> so not even just an off-by-$small error
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-23
<cjwatson> Warning: The partition table looks like it was made
<cjwatson>   for C/H/S=*/240/63 (instead of 3649/255/63).
<cjwatson> wonder what that means ...
<cjwatson> perhaps you dded the contents of this disk over from some other different disk?
<CarlFK> I just got the box.  no clue it's history other than it boots into XP
<cjwatson> the above would be my guess
<cjwatson> falls under "weird corner case" but I guess we have to deal with it :-/
<CarlFK> I was wondering if you cared :)
<CarlFK> I was expecting ﻿"weird corner case" so get lost
<cjwatson> I care about any case where we can't read the disk at all, but I can't promise dealing with it quickly - I suspect a real fix would have to involve teaching Linux to understand the broken partition table
<CarlFK> what package is ot in?
<CarlFK> box only has 128mb, so normal live cd probably wont work
<CarlFK> whoops - od, not ot
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/79884/ ~# od -tx1 -Ax -N512 /dev/sda
<CarlFK> want that posted to lp?
<cjwatson> the kernel? "linux"
<CarlFK> root@dhcp243:~# uname -a
<CarlFK> Linux dhcp243 2.6.27-3-generic #1 SMP Wed Sep 10 16:02:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<CarlFK> i booted the beta clonezilla cd
<cjwatson> yes please
<cjwatson> (posted to lp)
<CarlFK> what package?
<cjwatson> 00:17 <cjwatson> the kernel? "linux"
<CarlFK> ah
 * cjwatson tries to remember where partition table parsing lives in the kernel
<cjwatson> ah, fs/partitions/
<cjwatson> hmm, actually, no, not linux
<cjwatson> that message is just a warning from the kernel and shouldn't affect parted's ability to read it, I think
<cjwatson> CarlFK: file it on parted instead, please
<CarlFK> will do
<CarlFK> in the alt-installer/﻿BusyBox - what will tell me my IP?
<CarlFK> ifconfig isn't there
<cjwatson> ip addr show
<CarlFK> neat.
<CarlFK> cjwatson:  #273379 - anything else you want me to add?
<cjwatson> no, that should be fine, thanks
<cjwatson> should be enough to reproduce ab nihilo
<CarlFK> that box isn't going to be used anytime soon - want me to leave it to test a fix, or wipe the table and test normal conditions
<cjwatson> up to you, I don't mind
<CarlFK> wipe we go - see how things go with its older nvida card
<stweston_> hello? I'm trying to find a way to mount a CD-ROM drive on the Ubuntu Server installer. would anyone help?
<stweston_> hello?
<stweston_> can anyone help? please?
<stweston> How do I mount a CD-ROM drive in Ubuntu Server?
<CarlFK> cjwatson: i was wrong about "no way to create partitions" and "allows me to install to the raw sda" - if I select sda, it warns me that I am going to loose all data
<CarlFK> which I will add to the lp report... duh.
<stweston> hello. I need help
<stweston> I'm trying to mount my CD-ROM drive for Ubuntu Server, but it won't. It says I may need a driver floppy.
<stweston> how do I mount my CD-R drive for the installer?
<TheMuso> stweston: How are you trying to install ubuntu-server, and what hardware are you using, and now is the CD drive connected?
<stweston> the cd drive is connected, I'm using an old computer my dad put together. the CD drive is a CSA CDR-1300A, I believe.
<stweston> there's only the alternate install option.
<TheMuso> stweston: Yes, but how is the CD drive connected?
<stweston> what do you mean?
<TheMuso> stweston: Is the drive connected via IDE or SCSI?
<stweston> IDE
<stweston> sorry. didn't understand.
<TheMuso> Ok. Can you boot from tehCD?
<stweston> yes.
<stweston> shall I?
<TheMuso> Yes.
<stweston> ok. I'll do that right away.
<stweston> booting up
<stweston> I'll get to the error page, if you'd like... or shall I explain along the way?
<stweston> okay... I'll just select my keyboard layout, first.
<TheMuso> Yep, just follow the install until you get to where it errors out.
<stweston> I'm there, now.
<stweston> (I know. it was fast)
<stweston> first, it says "no common cd drive was detected"...
<stweston> it continues to say that I may need to install the driver from a driver floppy
<TheMuso> stweston: Oh what version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<stweston> 8.04
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<stweston> the options are: "Load cd-rom drivers from a driver floppy?" Yes (or) No
<TheMuso> stweston: Press ALT + F2 and enter to get to a prompt, and I'll get you to check for a couple of things.
<stweston> all right.
<stweston> alt-f2 pressed.
<TheMuso> Then press enter and you should get something like "#"
<stweston> it's there already
<stweston> what should I enter in?
<TheMuso> Ok. Go to the /dev directory: "cd /dev"
<TheMuso> We are now going to see whether your CD drive is known. Type the following: "ls scd*"
<stweston> all right. I'm there.
<stweston> ok...
<stweston> it was "ls scd*", right?
<TheMuso> yes
<stweston> okay... nothing found
<TheMuso> ok try this one: "ls hd*"
<stweston> it says: "no such file or directory"
<stweston> same error
<TheMuso> Ok so it really doesn't know about your drive.
<stweston> really?
<TheMuso> Or more importantly, the chipset that the IDe controller is on the moterhboard. Can you possibly tell me what motherboard it is?
<stweston> I think it's an ASUS...
<TheMuso> How old is it?
<stweston> that's right. I updated the BIOS with ASUS and Award - 2000, after being updated.
<stweston> it was originally '98
<stweston> is that a problem?
<TheMuso> stweston: What do you mean exactly? The machine is from 1998?
<stweston> no. my dad put together the machine, with parts probably dating back to 1998 or earlier.
<TheMuso> Right, but the important bit is when the motherboard was made/bought.
<stweston> oh. then that would probably be 1998
<TheMuso> Right.
<stweston> hm...
<stweston> so, what you're saying is that, since the motherboard is too old, Linux can't detect it?
<stweston> the drive, I mean?
<TheMuso> stweston: Generally older hardware for Linux is not a problem, but there is a chance that linux doesn't properly identify the IDE chip, or the installer doesn't have the correct IDE driver available.
<TheMuso> stweston: How much ram, and what graphics card has the machine got?
<stweston> oh... I have no clue what the graphics card is, but.... I believe I have around 256 meg, if not 450
<stweston> I don't really know for sure, because the BIOS flashes the number too fast.
<stweston> in the RAM test.
<TheMuso> right.
<stweston> so, what does this mean?
<TheMuso> stweston: If you are still at the prompt, you can type the command "free" which will give you an approximation on how much ram there is.
<stweston> all right.
<stweston> wow! it really IS 450 mb!
<TheMuso> stweston: You can get the latest development release from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<stweston> this is Intrepid... I'm using Hardy
<TheMuso> yes, I know. At least if you try the intrepid development release and it works, then that narrows down the problem somewhat.
<stweston> oh.
<stweston> well, the thing is, I'm not sure if I would want to use another CD. I already used two for this 8.04 download, and my dad said I couldn't use any more for a while.
<stweston> I know... it stinks.
<TheMuso> Well, when you can, give it a try. When cjwatson is around, he may some other ideas as to what you can try, but thats all I can think of atht emoment./
<stweston> oh...
<stweston> well, how long until he's usually around?
<TheMuso> stweston: Probably 5-6 hours.
<stweston> oh...
<stweston> that stinks.
<stweston> I have school tomorrow, too.
<TheMuso> stweston: Well I'm sorry I can't be any more help.
<stweston> oh, well. thanks, anyway!
<TheMuso> no problem.
<stweston> what time does he usually leave, by the way?
<stweston> I may be able to catch the end of when he's here.
<TheMuso> Well our probably most likely to catch him 5 hours prior to the time it is for you now.
<stweston> oh. all right.
<stweston> that works for me!
<stweston> I'll try getting that Intrepid install going.
<stweston> oh... but I have one final question:
<stweston> I'm ultimately going to make this server have the Xubuntu gui. does that matter what version I use?
<TheMuso> stweston: No.
<stweston> oh, good... what would happen?
<TheMuso> However using the xubuntu disk might be the easiest way to go.
<stweston> if I use intrepid, I mean... all right...
<stweston> what I mean to say is, if I use the Intrepid server version, and the Hardy GUI, will that cause a problem with the OS?
<TheMuso> stweston: Its not possible to use the intrepid server version with the hardy gui.
<TheMuso> on the one install.
<stweston> ok... I don't understand by "on the one install".
<TheMuso> Well if you install the intrepid ubuntu server, then want to use xubuntu, you can only use the gui for intrepid, and not hardy.
<stweston> oh...
<stweston> I  see.
<stweston> well, then I probably shouldn't try installing Intrepid on this server until it actually comes out, if need be.
<stweston> are there any other ideas you might have?
<TheMuso> stweston: The only other idea I have is that you try the xubuntu hardy live CD.
<stweston> all right.
<stweston> and then, if the live cd doesn't work, then the alternate? or what?
<TheMuso> Then I would try intrepid. The live CD is more likely to have the drive needed for your motherboard. If the live CD boots to the Xubuntu desktop, you can install it from there.
<stweston> I see. thanks!
<stweston> It's going to take about 3 hours... and growing! This is gonna be a long night...
<stweston> well, I have to go. thanks a bunch, TheMuso!
<stweston> hello.
<stweston> I need help on installing Ubuntu Server (and later Xubuntu, but that can wait)
<stweston> can/would anyone help?
<stweston> I'm having trouble mounting the CD-ROM drive onto Ubuntu Server.
<stweston> it says "you may need a driver floppy". does anyone know what that means
<stweston> hello?
<stweston> cjwatson: are you around?
<stweston> or is anyone?
<stweston> hello. can anyone help me with this problem I'm having with installing Ubuntu Server?
<stweston> anyone?
<stweston> I need help on installing Ubuntu Server. C/would anyone help?
<stweston> hello
<stweston> I'm trying to install a xubuntu system, but I keep getting an "intramfs" prompt. anyone know what's wrong?
<soren> cjwatson: The problem with the SDL frontend is that it doesn't have enough information available to choose between the good old keymap and the evdev keymap, and the sdl frontend is meant to work on Windows as well, so upstream is reluctant to add Gdk or X calls in it.
<soren> cjwatson: Besides, I actually thought people used the VNC based frontends. Those work fine.
<persia> Isn't the SDL front-end the default?
<soren> If you from a commandline just type "kvm", yes.
<soren> If you use kvm in any of the ways we're recommending, no.
<persia> Ah.  I don't suppose those could be aligned?
<soren> I don't really see how.
<soren> Or why :)
<persia> No idea on how.  Why would be for those folk who don't read instructions, and want to use KVM.
<soren> Using the SDL frontend is a perfectly valid use case, though.
 * persia heads off to a more appropriate forum
<CIA-50> usb-creator: evand * r20 usb-creator/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-50> usb-creator: * Create a partition table before attempting to create new partitions.
<CIA-50> usb-creator: * Require the device be formatted if a vfat partition is not present.
<CIA-50> usb-creator: * Show a message dialog with warnings from the backend.
<CIA-50> usb-creator: evand * r21 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/backend.py): Set the boot flag when installing the bootloader (LP: #272775).
<CIA-50> usb-creator: evand * r22 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.1.4
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2844 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-50> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-50> ubiquity:  - Set layout direction when changing language (LP: #272376).
<gane> ubiquity is throwing error when i go for password section
<gane> before giving password itself , it is starting to compare
<gane> i am thinking it may be a problem of locales
<gane> cjwatson, can you help me what is the problem that i am getting when i run ubiquity
<wgrant> Is it known that the newish timezone selector is almost impossible to work with?
<cjwatson> gane: I'm not sure I even understand your problem. "It is starting to compare"?
<gane> cjwatson, before getting the password itself from .. the ubiquity is comparing the password
<cjwatson> gane: I need to know *precisely* what the error message is. Copy and paste if you can
<cjwatson> or a screenshot, or anything like that
<gane> cjwatson just  a min
<gane> cjwatson, i hve screen shot how to send you
<foka> cjwatson, Hello, caught a tiny bug in debian-cd/Makefile (in ~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu since revision 1269).  Double "$$" needed in Makefile.  Patch here:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/49683/   Thanks!  :-)
<gane> cjwatson, after partitioning it is going on .. there is no output
<cjwatson> foka: oh yes, good call, thanks
<foka> cjwatson, You're welcome.  :-)
<cjwatson> foka: (committed)
<stweston> Anyone know how I install ethernet ports on Win98?
<cjwatson> no clue
<cjwatson> stweston: I read the backlog of your discussion with TheMuso
<stweston> ok...
<stweston> and?
<cjwatson> stweston: TheMuso suggested what I would have suggested, which was to compare with a desktop CD to rule out issues with d-i's construction
<stweston> ok...
<cjwatson> stweston: the fact that the desktop CD doesn't boot either makes it practically certain that it's a kernel bug, so I'll have to direct you to #ubuntu-kernel
<stweston> I've tried last night, but I get a different problem.
<stweston> I got initramfs. I also checked the RAM, but nothing came up
<cjwatson> stweston: sometimes this type of problem can be cured fairly easily by just switching the relevant PCI ID over to a different driver or something, but I don't have the expertise to help with that kind of thing
<stweston> ok
<cjwatson> no, it wouldn't be a RAM problem
<stweston> ok
<cjwatson> those tend to be a lot more random
<stweston> well, the "ram" in initramfs was the guess of someone else.
<cjwatson> somebody confused :)
<stweston> oh. ok
<cjwatson> "you may need a driver floppy", BTW, means "help! the driver didn't work! please give me another one" (except you can't)
<stweston> aah
<stweston> wait - the drive or the driver?
<cjwatson> driver
<cjwatson> the drive is likely fine
<stweston> ok
<stweston> aah. I see.
<cjwatson> well, can't rule it out of course, but from the evidence it's a driver bug
<stweston> ok.
<stweston> well, I'm trying unetbootin.
<stweston> via ethernet.
<stweston> and a wi-fi access on my mac.
<stweston> do you know how to install ethernet on a Win98PC?
<cjwatson> 17:12 <stweston> Anyone know how I install ethernet ports on Win98?
<cjwatson> 17:15 <cjwatson> no clue
<stweston> ok
<cjwatson> I purged all that from my brain a *long* time ago :)
<stweston> LOL
<stweston> good
<stweston> all right... I'm at #windows, anyway.
<stweston> well, I'd better get back to school work... thanks, anyway!
<Zelut> I've pulled down the netboot/ubuntu-installer/$arch/{linux,initrd.gz} but when I PXE I get kernel panic, unable to mount VFS.. any ideas?
<Zelut> this is for 8.04.1
<Zelut> "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1)"
<cjwatson> that's cciss ...
<cjwatson> (/dev/cciss/c0d0p1)
<cjwatson> old syslinux being served from the PXE server perhaps?
<Zelut> the pxe server is a rhel5.2 machine.. ?
<cjwatson> at any rate it shouldn't be trying to get the root filesystem from the disk
<cjwatson> I don't think that's relevant; the binary actually served to the client should be in your tftp tree
<cjwatson> pxelinux.0
<Zelut> ..which is there.  anything I should do to check/verify/update it?
<cjwatson> sorry, I'm not sure. The place I would start debugging this is to check that the initrd is actually being fetched from the tftp server (logs or strace), then check the command-line arguments that are being used, then compare each file to that in the netboot.tar.gz
<Zelut> hmm.. the centos and rhel images that I have on PXE are working fine.
<cjwatson> oh, also check that the files work when you boot them directly in qemu or similar
<cjwatson> other than that this tends to be an utter pig to debug remotely and it'll be lots easier for you than for me; I can just provide general hints
<Zelut> erg. I got it.  my pxelinux.cfg/default had ommitted the initrd=.  It just had 'append initrd.gz'.
<Zelut> my bad. why is it always the obvious, simple stuff? ;)
<cjwatson> that'd do it!
<kirkland> cjwatson: what's your plan (if any) for adding the Encrypted Private checkbox to the graphical installer?
<kirkland> i'm not pushing either way, but i've been getting that question a lot from users
<cjwatson> the problem I ran into last time I looked at it was how to fit all the stuff into the UI
<cjwatson> another page is a lot of work, so I'd prefer to have it on the user-setup page
<kirkland> cjwatson: you want more than a one liner and a checkbox, i suppose?
<cjwatson> but that makes it hard to fit in the advice
<cjwatson> need password as well ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: what about a simple one liner "[  ]  Do you want to setup an encrypted private directory?", and if only if checked, throw up the blob about selecting a passphrase, recording it etc. on the next screen?
<cjwatson> => another page => lot of work
<kirkland> cjwatson: the simple one-liner on the same screen as the user's full name, password, etc.
 * evand suspects we're approaching an advanced button on the user setup page.
<kirkland> gotcha
<cjwatson> MUCH easier to put it all on the one page
<cjwatson> I mean, we could avoid the advice (maybe a help button, dunno) and reduce the UI that way
<cjwatson> I'm just worried about causing problems for the small-screen types
<kirkland> right
<davmor2> Evand: that's on the last page that would make this a "Really Advanced Button"
<cjwatson> I think that's too disconnected from user creation
<cjwatson> I'd prefer to have it on the user page if at all possible
<evand> indeed, though fitting it will as you say be quite tricky.
<kirkland> cjwatson: a lot of the text could be eliminated if we only supported generated passphrases in the installer
<cjwatson> that is true
<kirkland> cjwatson: we would just need to impress upon the user the importance of WRITING THIS PASSPHRASE DOWN
<kirkland> cjwatson: that's 128 bits of random data, guaranteed to be better than anything the user chooses
<kirkland> cjwatson: though completely un-rememberable
<stweston> anyone know what "initramfs" means?
<stweston> I'm trying to install xubuntu, but it's not working. any option continues on to load the linux kernel and gets to a command prompt starting w/ "initramfs"
<stweston> I think it might mean "initial RAM file system", but I'm not sure.
<stweston> and if it does, what does that mean?
<superm1> cjwatson, i see that you added a branch to bug 195608.  is this going to be making it into intrepid then?
<cjwatson> stweston: it means that. However this is of no value to you in debugging your problem. The problem there is the same root cause as the one you have with the alternate CD
<cjwatson> superm1: I'm not sure yet; I'm still having problems with it
<stweston> hm...
<superm1> cjwatson, ah okay
<stweston> cjwatson: what is that supposed to mean?
<cjwatson> stweston: so you know when I said that you'd need to ask #ubuntu-kernel because it was a problem with the kernel's driver for your CD drive? :-)
<stweston> does this mean my CD drive is wrong? oh, yeah...
<cjwatson> stweston: assuming that this is the same machine on which you had the other problem
<stweston> oh. ys
<stweston> yes*
<stweston> hm...
<stweston> ok. I'll go there, then..
<cjwatson> superm1: specifically it gets hard to figure out what to do with LVM and my brain exploded a little bit
<superm1> cjwatson, perhaps add LVM as a case to exclude for now?
<cjwatson> give me a chance to figure it out :)
<xivulon> evand I was wondering why usb-creator is not affected by 243105
<xivulon> haven't gone through the code yet, but doesn't the usb-creator copy the files from the ISO to a directory on the USB? and isn't that directory bindmounted (230716)?
<evand> because it's not bindmounted
<evand> it writes the contents of the ISO or image to the device
<evand> err poor wording on my part
<xivulon> could we use the same boot mechanism in casper to address 207137?
<cjwatson> would be extremely slow and take lots of memory.
<xivulon> also
<cjwatson> (think about it, you'd have to copy a live CD equivalent into memory)
<xivulon> cjwatson I do not understand why loading the files from a USB (fat32 formatted) is any different then loading them from a fat32/ntfs partition on hard disk
<cjwatson> the USB stick is mounted directly on /cdrom; no bind mount is involved
<xivulon> I see so if usb-creator had to extract the files inside of a directory, then we would be in the same situation
<xivulon> correct?
<cjwatson> I expect so
<xivulon> although that would have the advantage of not requiring formatting the usb...
<xivulon> given a supported fs to begin with
<cjwatson> I don't believe you have to format the device right now
<cjwatson> it'll accept one that's already formatted
<cjwatson> anyway, got to go
<xivulon> thanks for the clarification
<stweston> my Xubuntu CD won't install
<stweston> won't even start.
<stweston> I think it's the drive, but I need confirmation.
<stweston> yeah. Ubuntu Server does the same.
<stweston> any suggestions on how to install xubuntu by using alternate boot options commands?
<stweston> I keep getting initramfs+busybox prompts
<stweston> anyone?
<stweston> Any suggestions on how to install xubuntu by using alternate boot options commands? I keep getting initramfs+busybox prompts no matter what
<stweston> help! I need to get xubuntu installed, but I keep getting initramfs prompts!
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-24
<stweston> anyone know how to install xubuntu while changing the boot operations?
<stweston> to prevent initramfs?
<stweston> sorry. I need to go...
<stweston> I need help getting the initramfs prompts to stop. I'm trying to install Xubuntu Hardy, and this always happens.
<CIA-50> casper: TheMuso * r541 casper/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-50> casper: * scripts/casper-bottom/30accessibility &
<CIA-50> casper:  ubiquity-hooks/30accessibility: Change the way that orca is set to
<CIA-50> casper:  automatically start. Orca can be started via a gconf key, however this
<CIA-50> casper:  is not reflected in the orca UI, and doesn't easily allow the user to
<CIA-50> casper:  prevent orca from autostarting on an installed system.
<CIA-50> casper: TheMuso * r542 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.143
<gane> cjwatson, i took screnshot for the error of running ubiquity on my desktop .. how to send this file to you
<xivulon> was testing today's daily and there is a ubiquity error: /usr/bin/ubiquity-dm line 179
<xivulon> one ")" too much
<xivulon> well the daily is 23092008
<cjwatson> gane: *not* by DCC.
<cjwatson> gane: put it on some website
<cjwatson> xivulon: erk, thanks, will fix
<gane> cjwatson, can you tell the website
<cjwatson> no. some website that *you* can upload files to
<gane> cjwatson, pastebin.com takes only text files
<cjwatson> I'm afraid you'll have to look around
<cjwatson> your attempts to DCC it to me were (a) unwelcome (DCC is a well-known vector for malware) and (b) malformed (they came from 0.0.0.199 port 0 which isn't going to work ...)
<gane> give me your mail id .. i send you through yousendit.com
<gane> cjwatson, give me your mail id .. i send you through yousendit.com
<cjwatson> no, I don't accept that
<cjwatson> I'm not prepared to provide personal support for your modified image
<cjwatson> sorry
<gane> cjwatson, then what i have to do
<cjwatson> you modified the image; figure out what modifications caused the problem
<gane> cjwatson, ok i just tell the err what i got
<cjwatson> if and only if it is reproducible on an image we ship, then file a bug report on Ubuntu's ubiquity package
<gane> error " you entered an empty password , which is not allowed . Please choose a non-empty password"
<gane> cjwatson, this error im getting after creating a partition .. just click on forward
<cjwatson> are you preseeding ubiquity?
<cjwatson> what modifications are you making?
<cjwatson> let me be very clear: this doesn't happen with standard Ubuntu
<cjwatson> at least not outside potentially broken development versions, but I've not heard of this problem even there; certainly not with the 8.04 release
<gane> i just modified gdm by 2.6.20 & some modifications but i not changed the ubiquity
<cjwatson> gane: please try to reproduce this problem on standard Ubuntu
<cjwatson> I cannot help you with your modified image
<cjwatson> if standard Ubuntu works, then you must have broken it somehow, but I'm afraid I simply do not have the time to help you figure it out
<gane> cjwatson, i always customise the ubuntu & i succed , this time all applications are working but ubiquity is not
<gane> cjwatson, it is crossing 5 steps without any mistake .. previously problem with creation of partition .. now that isworking fine .. that also i solved with your help
<CIA-50> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r662 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog list-devices): merge from lp:~tormodvolden/debian-installer-utils/usb-drive-install
<gane> cjwatson, can you see the image http://www.badongo.com/en/index.php?page=upload_s_complete&s=&msg=Click+here+to+view+your+uploaded+image&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.badongo.com%2Fpic%2F4512527&url_kill=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.badongo.com%2Fdelete%2Fpic%2Fsr38jqzh%2F4512527&affiliate=&thumb=1
<cjwatson> I can, but doesn't tell me much more than the error message you quoted
<cjwatson> I repeat my previous request
<cjwatson> 11:16 <cjwatson> gane: please try to reproduce this problem on standard Ubuntu
<cjwatson> 11:16 <cjwatson> I cannot help you with your modified image
<cjwatson> 11:17 <cjwatson> if standard Ubuntu works, then you must have broken it somehow, but I'm afraid I simply do not have the time to help you figure it out
<cjwatson> read http://www.troubleshooters.com/tuni.htm particularly http://www.troubleshooters.com/ustep6.htm
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2845 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-50> ubiquity: Remove stray closing parenthesis in ubiquity-dm (thanks, Agostino
<CIA-50> ubiquity: Russo).
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2846 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.9.19
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2847 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-50> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-base 121ubuntu6,
<CIA-50> ubiquity: partman-ext3 52ubuntu2, partman-reiserfs 41ubuntu2, yaboot-installer
<CIA-50> ubiquity: 1.1.12ubuntu2.
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2848 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py: duplication left over from initial work
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2849 ubiquity/scripts/mythbuntu/apply-drivers: grammar
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I saw your note in a recent ubiquity upload about possible accessibility breakage. I'll have a look at that tomorrow and fix it if need be. I am not really bothered if it doesn't land for beta, but for final release would be good.
 * cjwatson nods
<cjwatson> make sure you're using 1.9.19 that I'm about to upload; xivulon pointed out a syntax error in 1.9.18 :-/
<TheMuso> Will do.
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2850 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.9.19
<kirkland> cjwatson: in the tasksel sources, what's the difference between the tasks/ dir, and the ubuntu-tasks/ dir?
<cjwatson> tasks/ => Debian
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm guessing tasks/ is what we inherit from debian?
<cjwatson> I just left it alone rather than dealing with merging it all the time
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, dendrobates has asked me to add ubuntu-tasks/virtualization-host: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/50184/
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'll get you a bzr branch in a few minutes, but does that pastebin look okay?
<kirkland> cjwatson: ubuntu-virt-server is a simple meta package in universe, that I'm MIR-bugging in parallel, just depends on kvm, libvirt-bin, openssh-server
<cjwatson> don't do it in tasksel
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay...  where?
<cjwatson> adding files to ubuntu-tasks/ manually constitutes a bug
<cjwatson> do it in the seeds
<cjwatson> see e.g. Chuck's tomcat-server change recently
<kirkland> cjwatson: k
<cjwatson> and if you're doing that, why have a metapackage, why not just have virtualization-host be a task?
<kirkland> the metapackage exists for installation after-the-fact
<cjwatson> maybe have all the dependencies of ubuntu-virt-server as entries in the virtualization-host seed, *including* ubuntu-virt-server, and then you can transition over to that later
<cjwatson> tasks can be installed after the fact, and you can generate metapackages from seeds if you want to ...
<cjwatson> anyway, I suggest that the virtualization-host seed should have the following entries: kvm, libvirt-bin, openssh-server, ubuntu-virt-server
<cjwatson> later on you can deal with making ubuntu-virt-server generated from that
<kirkland> k
<kirkland> cool
<kirkland> more magic ;-)
<cjwatson> assuming that it has the proper Task- headers (see the other server seeds), we can then just push a button to update tasksel
<cjwatson> it's awkward magic at the start, but once it's going it maintains itself
<cjwatson> the entire seed/task business is optimised for automatability
<cjwatson> rather than developer comprehension, unfortunately ;-)
<kirkland> okay, lemme attack from that angle......
<stweston> I need help writing a persuasive essay. I'm thinking the topic should be about free software.
<stweston> anyone care to help?
<cjwatson> stweston: oh, you're here. I keep missing you 'cos you keep joining, asking the same question, and leaving
<cjwatson> :-)
<stweston> oh. sorry
<cjwatson> stweston: I obviously wasn't clear enough earlier regarding your Xubuntu/initramfs problem, but I thought I had answered it
<stweston> cjwatson: what's the problem?
<stweston> cjwatson: oh?
<cjwatson> stweston: it is not an installer bug, and we cannot help you in this channel. It is very likely the same thing you're encountering when trying to boot from the alternate CD. You need help from kernel developers.
<stweston> cjwatson: what's the solution? do you know it?
<stweston> cjwatson: aah. I see.
<cjwatson> it is almost certainly just a different presentation of that same bug; the desktop boot process is very different from how the alternate install CD works, but ultimately they both have to mount /cdrom at some point
<cjwatson> and if the kernel can't do it, both will fail
<stweston> cjwatson: I get it. so it's a kernel problem? anyway... do you mind helping me work on a topic for this essay? I'm supposed to be writing a persuasive essay for school, and I'd like it to be about free software.
<cjwatson> sounds interesting, but I'm afraid I have too many free software bugs to fix ;-)
<stweston> okay.
 * cjwatson is rather heavily contended
<stweston> sorry if I can't be of any assistance. I'm still a newbie who never used linux to its full extent... what do you mean "contended"?
<cjwatson> I mean that there are a lot of things that need my attention
<stweston> I see.
<stweston> got it.
<stweston> well, thanks anyway!
<cjwatson> at least until my replacement manager gets hired and I can go back to hacking :)
<stweston> I'll try #ubuntu or some other channel. LOL
<stweston> got any suggestions for which channel to use for this topic problem?
<cjwatson> there might be some general free software channels, though I don't know the names; "advocacy" might be a good keyword to use
<stweston> all right... how do I find it? is it, like, #advocacy?
<stweston> or what?
<cjwatson> I honestly don't know
<cjwatson> I'm just suggesting search terms
<stweston> okay... how do I search?
<stweston> for channels, I mean.
<cjwatson> read the manual for your IRC client ...
<stweston> okay
<cjwatson> syntax varies a bit
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/50193/
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm still a bit confused about what we double up on the things included by ubuntu-virt-server in this task
<cjwatson> because then it means that later you can generate ubuntu-virt-server from the seed, like basically every other metapackage in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> even if you don't do that now
<cjwatson> you should also have "Task-Metapackage: ubuntu-virt-server" in there in order to support that later, since your metapackage and seed are named differently
<kirkland> i wonder if it would make more sense to call the new metapackage, when generated, virtualization-host
<kirkland> and drop the ubuntu-virt-server metapackage
<cjwatson> perhaps but then you have migration tedium. It's not that important ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/50195/
<cjwatson> yep
<cjwatson> edit STRUCTURE as well in the places corresponding to other server tasks, and you're done
<kirkland> cjwatson: virtualization vs virtualisation ... strong opinion either way?
<kirkland> z = more natural to me, though I've seen "s" with some UK-peeps
<kirkland> cjwatson: pushed to lp:~kirkland/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.intrepid.virtualization-host
<kirkland> cjwatson: fyi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-virt/+bug/274053 is is the MIR for ubuntu-virt-server
<kirkland> thanks for your help ;-)
<cjwatson> kirkland: personally I spell it with an s, although both are technically legitimate in British English (although many people think -ise is the only correct British spelling)
<cjwatson> kirkland: I think shortening it to "virt" is a nice way to get around the problem, personally
<cjwatson> anyway, got to go out ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: (fixed) heh :-)
<bdmurray> bug 271512 feels like a duplicate to me but I can't find anything.  Am I confused?
<evand> I don't believe so, but perhaps you saw something that I missed.
<bdmurray> I might be thinking about that bug itself
<bdmurray> Anyway is it on your radar?
<evand> It is indeed
<bdmurray> evand: can we reflect that in the bug report?
<evand> bdmurray: done
<bdmurray> thanks!
<CIA-50> usb-creator: evand * r23 usb-creator/ (8 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-50> usb-creator: * Add --safe option to enable syslinux's 'safe, slow, and stupid' mode
<CIA-50> usb-creator:  (LP: #273740).
<CIA-50> usb-creator: * Substitue the current version into bin/usb-creator during build.
<CIA-50> usb-creator: * Fix cases where free_space gets called after we've unmounted filesystems
<CIA-50> usb-creator:  as part of the shutdown process (LP: #273861).
<CIA-50> usb-creator: * Lower debhelper requirement for Hardy backport (LP: #273936).
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-25
<acoc> hey guys, my name is John and I'm working on a derivative to ubuntu (OzOs) using the enlightenment e17 windows manager
<acoc> I've spent the day reading alot of the wiki pages, but I'm a little confused about what you do with the germinate output and where are the scipts that create the cd-build logs for the different flavors
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/cdimage/mainline/
<cjwatson> (and also check out the other bits listed in configs/devel)
<cjwatson> bin/run-germinate and bin/germinate-to-tasks deal with running germinate and feeding its output to debian-cd
<cjwatson> germinate gives us a dependency-expanded list of packages which can reliably be fed to debian-cd so that it can copy in all the .deb files that are needed without having to do dependency expansion itself
<acoc> cjwatson, thank you and I appreciate your documentation, it's been very helpful
<cjwatson> I confess to not having put as much effort into documenting cdimage as I probably should have done
<stweston> does anyone know how to make a LiveUSB drive from a Mac using an iPod?
<stweston> anyone?
<acoc> cjwatson, is britney a project I'm having trouble finding it within bzr
<cjwatson> like I say, check out the bits in configs/devel
<cjwatson> e.g. 'bzr get http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/britney/cdimage/ britney'
<cjwatson> you're probably best off fetching a local copy and studying it there rather than browsing the web copy, if the latter is what you're doing
<acoc> Ok thanks I'm getting used to the bazaar system, before I was using the lp: system within bzr and there wasn't one for britney
<stweston> does anyone know how to make a LiveUSB drive from a Mac?
<cjwatson> acoc: right, I've never got round to putting it on Launchpad
<cjwatson> stweston: please don't repeat questions at 10-minute intervals
<stweston> sorry.
<cjwatson> stweston: personally I don't know; I don't think we have a whole lot of Mac expertise here
<stweston> okay
<stweston> I'll try somewhere else.
<cjwatson> sorry I can't help
<acoc> cjwatson: alright makes sense, thanks again
<stweston> that's fine... just need help, that's all.
<CIA-50> hw-detect: TheMuso * r86 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog disk-detect.sh):
<CIA-50> hw-detect: * disk-detect.sh: Do not pass the complete device node path to
<CIA-50> hw-detect:  dmraid-activate, since it no longer uses basename.
<CIA-50> hw-detect: TheMuso * r87 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.63ubuntu3
<stweston> it WAS my CD-R drive!
<stweston> I'm successfully installing Ubuntu Server as we speak
 * stweston is proud
<TheMuso> stweston: Thats good to hear.
<stweston> do you know how to get an ethernet cable detected in Server?
<TheMuso> stweston: What do you mean? If the network card is discovered and a cable is plugged in, it should just use it.
<stweston> how does the network card get discovered?
<stweston> what exactly is a network card, anyway?
<stweston> (pardon the newbishness)
<stweston> and furthermore, is the network card the same as the ethernet card?
<TheMuso> Yes the network card and the ethernet card are the same thing.
<stweston> okay
<stweston> then it should be discoverable.
<stweston> I think
<TheMuso> When the installer boots, once its found the CD, it attempts to find any network/ethernet hardware. If it can find it, it will attempt to use it by fetching an IP address from over the network.
<stweston> and the light turns on...
<TheMuso> Yes thats right.
<TheMuso> Depending on the network card. Some cards enable the light as soon as the computer boots and a cable is connected.
<stweston> oh.
<stweston> I see.
<stweston> so, does that mean I need to double-check the connection to the card?
<TheMuso> If you are finding that a network cannot be found, yes it would help.
<stweston> okay
<stweston> double-checking. BRB
<stweston> it SHOULD be working.
<stweston> fyi, it's connected to my Mac, which is connected via Wi-Fi
<stweston> not sure who gave me that tip
<stweston> I wonder if it should have the wireless B adapter or not...
<stweston> or does that not matter?
<stweston> okay. that's plugged in. gonna try again.
<stweston> should I maybe select "do not config. at this time"?
<stweston> or would that make it harder?
<TheMuso> stweston: If you can configure the network during the install, it makes things easier later.
<stweston> okay
<TheMuso> stweston: How do you have your mac set up? Is it bridging the two connections, or is it sharing the wireless connectino like a net connection?
<stweston> TheMuso: so, then, what do you suggest? I have wireless AND ethernet connected, but nothing's working.
<stweston> it's bridging... I think.
<TheMuso> Ok I suggest you double-check that you set it up right.
<stweston> it's getting the wi-fi, then sending thru ehternet to the computer, if that's your question.
 * TheMuso has OS X handy and doesn't remember seeing anything related to bridging in the network config.
<stweston> how, and where?
<stweston> oh...
<stweston> wait - what's the DHCP client ID?
<stweston> 'cuz the server searches for that.
<stweston> the DHCP, I mean.
<TheMuso> A dhcp hostname shouldn't make a difference. Again it comes back to how you have set things up in OS X.
 * TheMuso goes into OS X to have a look for himself.
<stweston> okay
 * stweston hopes desperately for a solution to the network problem
<TheMuso> stweston: What version of OS X are you using?
<stweston> 10.5
<stweston> does it matter?
<TheMuso> Not now it doesn't.
<stweston> okay
<stweston> LOL
<TheMuso> At least I'll be able to tell you what to set up.
<stweston> all right!
<stweston> and we have wireless N router, BTW
<TheMuso> stweston: What you want to do, is go into system preferences, and then go into sharing.
<stweston> okay
<stweston> then?
<TheMuso> Then you need to select airport as the connection that needs to be shared.
<stweston> all right.
<TheMuso> Then check the box next to ethernet for the connection you want to be usable via net sharing.
<TheMuso> Hope this makes sense.
<stweston> it doesn't show AirPort
<stweston> what about Web?
<TheMuso> As for bridging, I see nothing about that in any preferences. I'll have to google for that one.
<TheMuso> What otions are in the popup list?
<stweston> popup list?
<TheMuso> The popup list next to "share your connection from:"
<stweston> ...
<stweston> doesn't show that.
<stweston> you sure it's the sharing folder icon?
<TheMuso> You need to make sure that internet sharing is hilighted in the list on the left of the sharing preferences window.
<stweston> ok
<TheMuso> I have it open right next to me.
<stweston> all right
<stweston> it's done
<TheMuso> then you need to check the box next to "internet sharing" in the list on the left./
<stweston> that's done, too
<stweston> anything else?
<stweston> or should I try it now?
<TheMuso> Is ethernet checked in the list next to "to computers using"
<stweston> wait - where?
<stweston> oh. yes
<stweston> I mean, try the internet on server?
<TheMuso> Try and run the installer. It shoudl attempt to get an address. If it does, it will prompt you to enter a host name.
<stweston> okay
<stweston> it's slower, I think.
<stweston> done!
<stweston> what's the hostname?
<TheMuso> whatever you want it to be.
<stweston> so, I choose?
<TheMuso> Yes.,
<stweston> okay
<stweston> time zone selected.
<stweston> thanks!
<TheMuso> No problem.
<stweston> now - for the partitioner...
<TheMuso> However you want to do it.
<stweston> I want nothing form Windows on there.
<stweston> meaning "use entire disk"?
<TheMuso> Yes that is fine.
<stweston> okayt
<stweston> and what's LVM?
<stweston> hello?
<TheMuso> Don't worry about it at this point, just use entire disk.
<stweston> okay
<stweston> installing!
<TheMuso> I suggest googling for LVM or Logical Volume Management if you are interested.
<stweston> okay
<stweston> thanks again
<TheMuso> You're welcome.
<stweston> now, what's the command for installing the xubuntu GUI?
<stweston> because I didn't have the disk
<TheMuso> stweston: How about you get ubuntu server installed first, and then I suggest you go over to the #ubuntu channel to ask that, as this channel is only for installer related development and questions.
<stweston> all right
<stweston> or #xubuntu, right?
<TheMuso> Either will do.
<stweston> okay
<stweston> thanks!
<stweston> I'll hang around, in case I have any more questions. k?
<stweston> I'm taking that as an "I guess".
<TheMuso> I guess thats fine. Note that I am busy doing other things, so I may not get to any questions you have right away.
<stweston> okay
<stweston> sounds fine
<stweston> I'm just happy
 * stweston is overjoyed
<stweston> it's done installing!
<stweston> thanks for all the help
<stweston> see ya
<CIA-50> usb-creator: evand * r24 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py usbcreator/backend.py):
<CIA-50> usb-creator: * Update percentage by bytes, not files copied.
<CIA-50> usb-creator: * Remove files and directories that we're going to write to beforehand.
<CIA-50> usb-creator: evand * r25 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/gtk_frontend.py):
<CIA-50> usb-creator: Notify the user that they need to insert an USB stick when none are
<CIA-50> usb-creator: available (LP: #267794).
<CIA-50> usb-creator: evand * r26 usb-creator/debian/changelog: Add bug reference for LP 269037.
<CIA-50> usb-creator: evand * r27 usb-creator/ (bin/usb-creator debian/changelog debian/rules): Revert the version autogeneration from cdbs hackery. It was crazy and updating the version number in two places isn't too much to bear at the moment.
<CIA-50> usb-creator: evand * r28 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.1.5
<CIA-50> usb-creator: evand * r29 usb-creator/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-50> usb-creator: * Write the log file to SUDO_USER's home directory, not root's.
<CIA-50> usb-creator: * Start the file chooser in SUDO_USER's home directory (LP: #273642).
<CIA-50> usb-creator: * Show a warning dialog when an ISO image cannot be used (LP: #272415).
<persia> evand: Might it be interesting to store the log in /var/log/ somewhere, rather than in /home/${SUDO_USER}/ ?
<persia> Also, perhaps only start in SUDO_USER's home directory if the tool was launched from the .desktop file?  In the case where it was launched from the command line, starting from . might be preferable (or at least I keep a ~/src/images/ directory: no idea if others do that)
<evand> persia: hrm, good point.  I'll digest that thought when I wake back up.
<evand> cheers
<persia> evand: No rush or anything :)  Minor points both.
<CIA-50> finish-install: cjwatson * r821 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/90console):
<CIA-50> finish-install: Remove -8 (if present) from getty options for serial terminals
<CIA-50> finish-install: (LP: #273189).
<CIA-50> finish-install: cjwatson * r822 ubuntu/debian/control: Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<TheMuso> Yay! Other operating systems should now be detectable and bootable from grub after d-i is finished.
<TheMuso> on dmraid arrays.
<kirkland> cjwatson: hey there, can you sponsor the virt-host seed changes, or should i ask someone else, such as soren?
<evand> cjwatson: Is there anyone I can prod to look at the MIR for usb-creator?  Would that be pitti and doko?
<soren> evand: They are the MIR team, yes.
<evand> soren: noted, thanks
<cjwatson> kirkland: what's the branch name again?
<kirkland> cjwatson: lp:~kirkland/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.intrepid.virtualization-host
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> kirkland: you need to add virt-host to server-ship's dependencies too, otherwise it won't end up on the server CD
<kirkland> cjwatson: ah
<cjwatson> in STRUCTURE
<kirkland> cjwatson: oh, i missed that in the rename
<kirkland> cjwatson: 1334 pushed
<soren> cjwatson: I've previously had a bit of a talk with BenC about which modules belong in which udebs... What sparked the discussion is the fact that it's currently not possible to netboot if you're using virtio nic's, because not all the required modules are available in a netboot environment.
<cjwatson> kirkland: oh, no, I didn't mean to add it to the server-ship file
<cjwatson> kirkland: I meant to add it to the line starting with server-ship: in STRUCTURE
<soren> cjwatson: He suggested I talk to you about it.
<kirkland> cjwatson: ?  i thought that was specifically what you asked me to do
<cjwatson> 15:43 <cjwatson> in STRUCTURE
<cjwatson> kirkland: sorry, seed dependencies (or inheritance) vs. seed contents
<cjwatson> you did the latter :)
<cjwatson> soren: ok, I'll need to get off the phone before thinking about this, but will get back to you
<kirkland> cjwatson: 1335 pushed!
<soren> cjwatson: ETA?
<cjwatson> soren: 40mins
<soren> cjwatson: Alright.
<cjwatson> kirkland: ok, that reverted 1334, but you still need to add that line to STRUCTURE
<cjwatson> err, change
<cjwatson> would it be easier if I just did it? :-) I'm not being very clear
<kirkland> cjwatson: virt-host: standard
<kirkland> cjwatson: that's in STRUCTURE
<cjwatson> also server-ship: ... tomcat-server virt-host
<kirkland> cjwatson: that needs to say "server-ship" too
<cjwatson> no!
<kirkland> cjwatson: ah, i see
<cjwatson> other way round, server-ship needs to inherit from virt-host
<kirkland> gotcha gotcha gotcha
<cjwatson> phone+IRC = fail
<kirkland> cjwatson: 1336 pushed
<kirkland> cjwatson: hopefully that's it
<soren> I realise this is a terrible time to bring this up, but I'm almost sure that we call it "Virtualisation" everywhere else (rather than "Virtualization").
<cjwatson> s'why I got kirkland to call it virt- ;-)
<kirkland> soren: yeah, we wrestled it back and forth
<kirkland> and tried to avoid the issue
<soren> Oh, lovely :)
<cjwatson> kirkland: merged, thanks
<kirkland> cjwatson: cool, thank you
<kirkland> cjwatson: did you upgrade your kvm yet?
<cjwatson> yeah, works great!
<cjwatson> meant to say
<cjwatson> soren: is it just a matter of including virtio-modules in the netboot initrd, then?
<cjwatson> hmm, although that has the block device too
<soren> cjwatson: virtio-net, virtio-pci, and virtio-ring, iirc.
<cjwatson> soren: personally I think I'd prefer virtio_blk to move to block-modules, virtio_net to move to nic-modules, and both of those udebs to depend on virtio-modules
<soren> They used to be in... err... nic-modules, I think, but BenC removed them to reduce the size of the udebs.
<cjwatson> I wish BenC would ask me about this stuff
<cjwatson> 'cos I'd have said "they're tiny, don't bother"
<soren> cjwatson: Heh :)
<cjwatson> every time he rearranges udebs, it means more complicated deltas for me to track in debian-installer's list files
<soren> cjwatson: It seems virtio-net is already in nic-modules.
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@riva ~>$ dpkg -c /mirror/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/virtio-modules-2.6.27-4-generic-di_2.6.27-4.6_i386.udeb | grep virtio_net
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- root/root     23836 2008-09-24 04:16 ./lib/modules/2.6.27-4-generic/kernel/drivers/net/virtio_net.ko
<soren> s/$/ also./
<cjwatson> huh, so it is. How did he manage to convince kernel-wedge to do that?
<cjwatson> that's a bug.
<soren> It's listed in both nic-modules and virtio-modules.
<cjwatson> modules shouldn't be in more than one udeb
<cjwatson> if necessary, one udeb should simply depend on another
<soren> Certainly.
<soren> it didn't used to be in nic-modules, that's for sure.
<soren> It's a recent chance.
<soren> change.
<soren> For some reason, gitweb only shows me the last couple of days worth of history :/
<soren> *days'
 * soren has a bed spelling day
<soren> Err... bad.
<cjwatson> I'd suggest http://paste.ubuntu.com/50526/
 * soren nods
<cjwatson> could you take that up with Ben?
<soren> cjwatson: Are the list of udebs to be included in the netboot image hardcoded somewhere or is it perhaps based on their priority or something?
<cjwatson> they are hardcoded
<cjwatson> (and dependency-expanded)
<cjwatson> priority is used to decide what anna pulls in at runtime by default
<cjwatson> we can't use priority for the initrds since different installation methods need different udebs
<cjwatson> and, honestly, for the most part we'd rather control it in the installer than have to upload the kernel to change it :)
<soren> Ok.
<soren> i was just wondering since virtio-modules was priority: extra.
<soren> while plip-modules is standard. I like to think that virtio is less esoteric than plip :)
<cjwatson> we could change that (in fact, I will), but that wouldn't help with the initrds
<soren> cjwatson: Alright. Thanks for clarifying!
<cjwatson> it would make it possible to install on a virtio block device using a netboot installer
<cjwatson> overrides changed
<soren> I'm not sure I understand.. What exactly would make it possible to isntall on a virtio blcok device using a netboot installer?
<cjwatson> having virtio-modules priority: standard
 * soren ponders
<cjwatson> well, assuming the partitioner can cope
<soren> I thought you just said that priorities didn't affect anything?
<cjwatson> no, I said they didn't affect initrd building
<cjwatson> 16:42 <cjwatson> priority is used to decide what anna pulls in at runtime by default
<soren> Well, given that nic-modules depends on it now, it must become priority: standard, though.
<cjwatson> nic-modules doesn't depend on it *yet*
<cjwatson> but yes, that is also true
<soren> Point
<soren> Oh, right, I missed the part about anna.
<cjwatson> although actually I wouldn't count on udebs being closed under priority. but anyway.
<soren> Oh. I sometimes forget how special udebs really are :)
<cjwatson> debs aren't reliably closed under priority either. policy says they are, but nothing checks optional vs. extra
<cjwatson> I don't think Debian's ever actually complied with that bit of policy in my memory
<soren> Isn't there a priority_mismatches.txt or some such?
<cjwatson> yes, that covers >= standard for debs
<cjwatson> nothing checks udebs at all
<cjwatson> (it isn't necessary, so not worth bothering)
<soren> Oh, ok.
<soren> Dear, oh dear, is that the time?
<soren> I need to run. I've got driving school this evening :)
<cjwatson> have fun
<davmor2> cjwatson: Sorry to bother you but is there any movement on bug 271355?  I'm just having a chase around to see what's been fixed so I can close the reports :)
<soren> cjwatson: Likewise. Thanks for your help.
<cjwatson> davmor2: no, not yet
<davmor2> okay thanks :)
<cjwatson> I'll close it when I've fixed it :)
<davmor2> Np's :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: Can you just check I got the facts right on this bug and close it if it is please https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/238657
<cjwatson> davmor2: commented
<davmor2> cjwatson: Thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-26
<acoc> cjwatson, I've been looking over cdimage and was wondering if you had any experience running the daily cron using another server's pool instead of rsyncing it locally
<acoc> or if that's even possible
<acoc> I'm going to get some sleep, I'll try you tomorrow
<davmor2> cjwatson: What's the major fail with i386 on the cd builds do you know?
<davmor2> live only
<cjwatson> acoc: it's not possible with debian-cd as it stands
<cjwatson> davmor2: more detail please, I just got up
<davmor2> cjwatson: sorry afk
<davmor2> I386 desktop doesn't show up here http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/intrepid/ubuntu/20080926/ at all which is why I'm guessing it is using the 23rd image but because it's not showing up I don't know why?  So I'm assuming a major failure of build being as amd64 is there...
<davmor2> daily alternate seems to be up to date though
<cjwatson> looks like the livefs build machine got stuck on a lock
<cjwatson> I've cleaned up antimony's side of it and asked our sysadmins to fix terranova
<davmor2> cjwatson: Okay cool just throw me when it didn't show up at all :)
<persia> cjwatson: StevenK and I were looking at how to add the local installation pool to the ubuntu-mid images, and got a little lost in the debian-cd internals.  Would you be able to provide any guidance?
<StevenK> I got very lost in debian-cd :-(
<cjwatson> persia: do you have a separate archive already, or do you just want to throw in a few .debs?
<cjwatson> err. I'm not actually sure what you mean, thinking about it
<cjwatson> "local installation pool"?
<StevenK> cjwatson: Like pool and dists on the Live CD
<persia> On the live CD, there's a directory /pool/ in the VFAT, containing a local archive snapshot.  We'd like to do the same sort of thing.
<StevenK> Where persia says VFAT, he means ISO9660 :-P
<persia> Indeed :)
<xivulon> is there any desire to add mythbuntu or other flavors that provide ubiquity live CD to wubi?
<persia> xivulon: I'm interested, but I'm not sure about the timing for the ubuntu-mobile flavour.
<xivulon> persia, as we discussed at UDS, I am a big fan of any flavor which can be used as a platform for providing a simplified desktop for young/elderly users
<persia> xivulon: There's one big outstanding bug to hit first, but as soon as that gets hit, I'd love to look at how to make it work with wubi.  I don't have any windows though.
<xivulon> don't need one for that I can provide a script to loopinstall onto another ntfs/ext3 partition for testing purposes, also in vm, (which is my testing rig)
<cjwatson> persia: ok, I'll take a look ...
<cjwatson> now *I'm* lost in build-mobile*.
<persia> StevenK: Please provide guidance.
<cjwatson> is there any tool to recursively copy a filesystem tree into a vfat image using mtools?
<StevenK> Not that I've found.
<cjwatson> OK, I suppose that could be hacked up with find+xargs
<StevenK> cjwatson: Ignore build-mobile, it essentially does download-live-filesystems and publishing, build-mobile-img is the script that creates the vfat. I suspect you've already discovered this.
<cjwatson> ok, um, so. I think the first thing you need to do is to bin build-mobile and integrate its functionality into build-image-set.
<cjwatson> because you're going to need nearly all of build-image-set anyway in order to make this work
<StevenK> But build-image-set scares me
<cjwatson> yes. but it's doing the work you need.
<cjwatson> you need the whole sync-an-archive and call ./build_all.sh stuff
<cjwatson> not to mention running germinate
<StevenK> ... We do?
<cjwatson> yes, you do
<cjwatson> that's what builds pool/ and dists/, ultimately
<StevenK> Oh, right
<cjwatson> otherwise where are you going to get it from?
<StevenK> We call build-image-set for the dailies actually, we just drop out early.
<cjwatson> where's that?
<cjwatson> oh dear god
<cjwatson> that's horrible. doesn't count. :)
<xivulon> persia, can mid be run as a desktop on standard PCs?
<StevenK> Oh yeah. We use it for setting up mail and then we jump to build-mobile.
<persia> xivulon: -mid might be a little funny, but ought work on newer machines.  -mobile *definitely* can run as a desktop on regular PCs.
<cjwatson> no, I meant using it properly
<cjwatson> build-mobile isn't really all that different - you should just need to set IMAGE_TYPE=mobile or something and then key off that
<StevenK> cjwatson: Hm. Maybe I shouldn't have pointed that out. :-)
<cjwatson> and you've already got $PROJECT set
<xivulon> persia: looks intersting will play with that in coming days
<xivulon> superm1: what are your thoughts to have mythbuntu in wubi?
<cjwatson> so you can make run-germinate check that to decide which seed collections to use, and germinate-to-tasks can pick out the right seeds from that and select the right set of packages
<persia> xivulon: Thanks.  Please let me know if you need anything.
<StevenK> cjwatson: But it looks like all of the heavy lifting is done in build_all.sh, which is ... odd code
<cjwatson> oh, and list-seeds would need to spit out the right set of top-level seeds
<cjwatson> StevenK: don't worry about build_all.sh for now
<xivulon> ps is there any plan to do a livecd for gobuntu?
<cjwatson> actually, it will largely just do what you tell it
<cjwatson> xivulon: no, we aren't building Gobuntu any more
<StevenK> cjwatson: From my reading of it, it eats small children.
<cjwatson> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-June/000434.html
<cjwatson> StevenK: honestly, most of cdimage is dedicated to setting up debian-cd so that you can just point it in the right direction and say "eat that *very specific* small child over there"
<StevenK> Heh
<cjwatson> you are going to have to use it if you want pool/ and dists/
<cjwatson> otherwise you'll have to reinvent it
<xivulon> cjwatson: thx had missed that, didn't notice the "Free Software Only" option (also because I am mostly in automatic mode)
<StevenK> cjwatson: So, I can see where you're going, I can leave CDIMAGE_LIVE set and have download-live-filesystems run. Maybe then I have a check for CDIMAGE_MOBILE and run build-mobile-img
<cjwatson> right, that's sort of what I was thinking
<persia> And as a bonus, we can have proper tracking of preseed files with debian-cd.
<cjwatson> I never liked build-mobile being a separate script anyway :)
<StevenK> So I'm probably going to have to set IMAGE_TYPE, which I've sort of ignored up till now
<StevenK> cjwatson: Mind you, I like the new build-mobile a lot more than the old one
<superm1> xivulon, they would have to be dedicating a significant amount of space to do so
<superm1> xivulon, for recordings and such
<superm1> i think if the frontend only mode were activated however, its doable
<superm1> and quite interesting then
<cjwatson> StevenK: I think you ought to. IMAGE_TYPE defines the "form factor" of the image, and should be used when you're creating a different type of object - d-i CD vs. live CD vs. DVD vs. VFAT mobile image
<cjwatson> PROJECT is supposed to control the contents of the image (list of packages it contains, preseed files, particular live filesystem to fetch, etc.)
<StevenK> cjwatson: Yes, I'm guessing I'm also going to have to either do strange things to cron.daily-live or write cron.daily-mobile
<cjwatson> cron.daily-mobile would be fine
<cjwatson> the cron.* scripts are all just thin wrappers to encapsulate setting environment variables and stuff
<xivulon> superm1 would anything prevent users from storing stuff on ntfs directly?
<xivulon> users can allocate a "normal size" (~10GB) but still access rw all of the host disk (/host)
<superm1> xivulon, performance would be questionable i think
<superm1> xivulon, but otherwise i suppose not..
<xivulon> hmm /host access is native ntfs no loopfile involved
<StevenK> cjwatson: Right, so aside from looking at how publish-daily works (meaning publish-mobile dies too), I need to do what to ./build_all.sh ?
<superm1> xivulon, well at least implementing the frontend only portion would be more feasible to start and see how that goes
<superm1> xivulon, additional questions would have to be asked once ubiquity took over though or asked during wubi
<xivulon> superm1: the options are a) we preseed those questions, b) we show them in wubi interface (unlikely and certainly not in intrepid), c) we ask them after reboot (not nice)
<superm1> xivulon, well at this point there are a few that are "critical" to be asked -
<xivulon> It would be possible to show a few profiles in wubi and preseed from there
<superm1> xivulon, the ones i'm referring to tell the machine the user/pass of the backend it connects to
<superm1> and the hostname/database
<superm1> i think it'd be fine to just ask them after reboot during --automatic mode though
<xivulon> I'd guess it might be passable to leave that blank and have a dialog after rebooting
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> xivulon, let me find the preseed that i was using for enabling --automatic this summer
<xivulon> We could have one profile for frontend only and one frontend + backend
<xivulon> evand/cjwatson any view on the above?
<superm1> yeah, develop frontend first and then frontend+backend after proving frontend first works
<xivulon> for me it is only a matter of changing the configuration file, and add a new preseed template
<xivulon> there should be no change in code
<superm1> well in theory it should just "work" w/ the ubiquity changes i did this summer too
<superm1> so if you can throw something together, i'll throw a windows vm together and give it a shot
<superm1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50877/
<superm1> so that should be all the possible questions that get asked
<cjwatson> StevenK: you should do nothing at all to build_all.sh itself. Leave it alone.
<superm1> xivulon, so of the mythbuntu specific ones, would need to preseed the advanced_install, install_type, and the mythbuntu summary page
<xivulon> cool will play with that today, will try to setup a backend first (yesterday attempts failed as my only desktop has only tv out which did not work...)
<superm1> the rest would be optional
<cjwatson> StevenK: the only things you should need to edit are tools/boot/intrepid/boot-* (either to make the image bootable in whatever's the appropriate way, or to skip it and let build-mobile-img do it), tools/add_live_filesystems (to add mobile instead), and perhaps preseed files in data/intrepid/preseed/
<superm1> xivulon, oh the proprietary driver installation stuff is fixed in ubiquity trunk, but broken in our alpha6 disk
<superm1> if that's where things went wrong
<superm1> (if you didnt see it during install, that's a different problem)
<xivulon> yep I thought that was the issue, it's an nvidia video with tv out
<cjwatson> xivulon: I have too much to do the week before beta to help with adding new features which should have landed several weeks ago in order to be ready for 8.10 ...
<superm1> xivulon, if this just "works" without too much effort, then i'm for it and will get some people on my team to help test it, but if we run into a handful of problems, lets defer to jaunty okay?
<xivulon> cjwatson I appreciate that, but as mentioned this should only involve a change of configuration files, and we would go through the feature freeze exception approval anyway
<xivulon> superm1 that is what I had in mind
<persia> xivulon: Don't do an FFe just on account of ubuntu-mobile support.  Many of the target devices come with linux anyway.
<cjwatson> xivulon: superm1 is much better placed to figure out what to do with mythbuntu than I am. I'd have to educate myself about it all from scratch
<StevenK> cjwatson: build-mobile-img already deals with preseed files
<superm1> cjwatson, yeah i'll work with xivulon to look at this
<cjwatson> StevenK: ideally, those ought to move into data/intrepid/preseed/, IMO
<cjwatson> the way it is now is just really awkward NIHJ
<cjwatson> NIH
<cjwatson> I can understand why you did it that way, but if you're reengineering things anyway, might as well bring it into sync
<StevenK> I did it that way because build-image-set and friends made me go "OMG, my head is exploding"
<persia> StevenK: I'd rather have the preseed files live someone accessible.
<StevenK> cjwatson: So if build_all.sh is going to build the filesystem, what needs to be changed so it knows how?
<cjwatson> I suspect making it actually build the entire filesystem is a little optimistic for now. However, you could make it build the filesystem tree and then bundle that into VFAT in build-mobile-img
<StevenK> That works
<cjwatson> edit the bin-images target in debian-cd/Makefile, and stick an extra case at the top of the if [ "$(DOJIGDO)" = "0" ] block to cover the "don't build an ISO at all" case
 * StevenK is currently trying to determine where the checkout of debian-cd lives
<cjwatson> BTW, what are you planning to put in pool/?
<cjwatson> sftp://antimony/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/bzr/debian-cd/
<StevenK> I was hoping persia could tell me.
 * StevenK is also thinking that IMAGE_TYPE=mobile doesn't appeal
<StevenK> Since that turns up in the published path
<persia> I wanted to put in the DKMS-enablement stuff and some alternate networking for people with devices where the network didn't work out of the box (like mine).
<cjwatson> published path?
<StevenK> cjwatson: http://cdimage.u.c/....
<cjwatson> oh, just special-case publishing *shrug*
<cjwatson> the primary purpose of IMAGE_TYPE is to control form factor; publishing URLs are secondary and it's OK to special-case those
<StevenK> Oh my god, my eyes.
<StevenK> Who wrote this?
<StevenK> Oh, Raphaël. That explains so much
<cjwatson> err, yeah, don't look at the Makefile too hard
<cjwatson> various people have had a go at rewriting bits, and I think it's more sane in Debian now, but I can't face the merge
<StevenK> cjwatson: I think you'd need to be *completly* smashed to start it ...
<superm1> persia, if these are "extra" modules that don't conflict with anything, it shouldnt be too late to add them to the kernel though i'd think?
<cjwatson> I haven't been that drunk for some time
<StevenK> cjwatson: Reminds me of code at $OLD_WORK. "# eyes closed now. <40 lines or so of evil TeX> # okay, you can open your eyes. If you can read this, you were cheating!"
<cjwatson> heh
 * StevenK re-reads cjwatson's comment, trying to apply it to the code
<persia> superm1: For modules, I'm working with kernel devs, but I'm thinking of the same stuff that comes from the ship-live seed.
<superm1> persia, so these would be NEW packages then?
<cjwatson> persia: right, this is the sort of thing that the live CD does
<StevenK> cjwatson: I'm guessing I want ifeq ($(CDIMAGE_MOBILE),1) and else and endif around that block, but that breaks the like 50 lines that are \'d
<cjwatson> so the live CD is a sensible model
<cjwatson> StevenK: no, use if in shell
<cjwatson> if [ "$(CDIMAGE_MOBILE)" = 1 ]; then ...
<persia> superm1: No.  Just existing packages on the CD.  For the modules, I've been told that it's just a matter of understanding why they aren't loaded.
<StevenK> cjwatson: If I have to follow the coding style, I may claw my eyes out in sheer self-defense. :-P
<StevenK> I want else; \ or else \ ?
<StevenK> I hardly ever collapse if's to one-line
<cjwatson> ok, you can stop going on about how awful everything is now. :)
<cjwatson> if [ ... ]; then \
<cjwatson>         ...
<cjwatson> elif [ ... ]; then \
<StevenK> cjwatson: So, in that bit, I want to make my filesystem tree under $(BDIR)/CD$$n ?
<cjwatson> err, I think you misunderstood me
<cjwatson> debian-cd will make the filesystem tree under $(BDIR)/CD$$n
<cjwatson> in bin-images, you just have to arrange *not* to call mkisofs - you don't have to build anything
<acoc> cjwatson, do you happen to know about how much space would be required for a single dist pool sync
<cjwatson> acoc: for which components and which architectures?
<acoc> for i386 and sorry what were components again
<cjwatson> main, restricted, universe, multiverse
<acoc> just main
<StevenK> cjwatson: Oh, right
<StevenK> cjwatson: Do I also want the $(jidgo_cleanup) bit?
<cjwatson> StevenK: yeah, you might need to guard that too
<cjwatson> I can't remember, check what the called script does
<cjwatson> acoc: a bit over 6GB
<acoc> cjwatson: oh yeah that's not bad at all thanks
<StevenK> cjwatson: Meh, it's dealing with .jigdo, don't care
<StevenK> cjwatson: Is there anything I need to do in that Makefile?
<StevenK> Er. Anything *else*
<cjwatson> not that I can think of right now, but consider this an iterative process ;-)
 * StevenK grins
<StevenK> preseed file added, too
<persia> speaking of iterative processes, I've added branches for bugs 274781 and 274785, if there's any chance of a review.  This is more lpia bits for grub-installer and ubiquity.
<kirkland> evand: hiya, i tried usb-creator, and it doesn't appear to be working for me
<cjwatson> persia: you don't seem to have pushed to the branch for 274781 properly
<kirkland> evand: i should be able to point kvm to it, and test it that way, right?
<evand> kirkland: Did it crash or is it just not booting?
<kirkland> evand: not booting
<kirkland> evand: i got the install to succeed
<cjwatson> kirkland: server CD?
<kirkland> cjwatson: no, kubuntu-desktop-amd64
<evand> kirkland: That;s probably my recently discovered bug of it not properly setting the boot flag.
<cjwatson> ok, I'll shut up :)
<kirkland> evand: i was just about to try and change that in fdisk
<evand> kirkland: fdisk /dev/whatever, a, partition number, w; done
<kirkland> evand: thought i'd ask first
<kirkland> evand: yeah, i just wanted to check
<persia> cjwatson: Sorry.  repushing now/
<kirkland> cjwatson: :-)  i suppose i should test the server
<evand> Speaking of which, anyone know a reliable way of dermining the partition number that a block device represents, given the knowledge of it and its parent?
<kirkland> i'm just not a kubuntu user, but i wanted to see what all the kde4 hype was about
<cjwatson> kirkland: won't work yet, bug 234185
<kirkland> ah
<cjwatson> evand: /sys/block?
<kirkland> evand: cool, that fixed it (bootable partition)
<kirkland> evand: very nice
<evand> cjwatson: can you be more specific?  I thought the device's minor number corresponded to the partition number, but apparently I'm very wrong.
<cjwatson> it should do, sure. I'm not sure I understood your question
<evand> I need to be able to pass parted a partition number to mark as bootable, but the utility works in device nodes, so I need to go from "/dev/sdb1" to "1".
<evand> I could take the difference of /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1, given the knowledge of both of them, but that seems hackish.
<cjwatson> see how grub-installer does it
<cjwatson> it is hackish :-)
<evand> ah, good point.  Will do
<evand> hah
<cjwatson> or, hang on
<cjwatson> hmm, no, /sys/block doesn't have it
<cjwatson> you pretty much just have to subtract the parent device name, but note that some devices use a leading "p" before the partition number
<cjwatson> evand: lilo-installer might involve less bonkers code to copy from
<evand> wow that's a lot of sed
<cjwatson> but if you are using grub-installer, it's the make_active_partition function
<evand> ok, thanks
<cjwatson> evand: are you going to be able to fix the grey partition thing by beta?
<cjwatson> I was hoping to do an upload today assuming I can fix 182004
<evand> cjwatson: I'm not sure I can fix it by end of business today, but I can surely have it done by the end of the weekend.
<cjwatson> is it just a change of some constant somewhere?
<evand> oh, sorry, I'm mixing bugs.
<evand> That I can fix quickly
<evand> and yes, it is
<cjwatson> ok, cool
<evand> on it now
<evand> (thought you were talking about the rendering issues previously)
<cjwatson> ah, no
<persia> Which is the rendering bug?
<evand> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17699770/install1.png
<evand> from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/271512 and possibly others
<persia> Oh good.  That was one of the more minor things on my list, and I was hoping it wasn't -mid specific.  Thanks for the reference.
<kirkland> evand: okay, now i'm trying to boot from the usb stick on real hardware, and i'm stuck at the SYSLINUX bootloader boot: prompt
<cjwatson> what happens if you press enter?
<kirkland> Could not find kernel image: linux
<kirkland> i've dorked around with bios, trying to rearrange the drives
<kirkland> i suspect it's booting off of one drive, looking for a kernel on another?
<evand> ...curious
<persia> cjwatson: LP doesn't seem to want to display the branch despite a refresh.  I've attached a diff to 274781
<evand> hrm
<persia> Differences between syslinux.cfg and isolinux.cfg ?
<CIA-50> grub-installer: cjwatson * r747 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/control grub-installer): Add support for lpia (LP: #274781)
<evand> kirkland: hrm, I cannot reproduce this.  Are /syslinux and /syslinux.cfg present on the root of the disk?
<kirkland> evand: yes, and yes
<kirkland> evand: i strongly suspect something funny in my bios
<kirkland> evand: unfortunately, i overwrote the working DSL i had installed on this device :-)
<evand> kirkland: Could you try running usb-creator with -s?
<kirkland> evand: sure, i'll dork around with it a bit more
<CIA-50> ubiquity: evand * r2851 ubiquity/ (aclocal.m4 configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.9.20
<cjwatson> maybe 1.10.0 since we're approaching beta? (historically I bumped minor just before beta)
<evand> ah, will do
<CIA-50> ubiquity: evand * r2852 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.10.0
<CIA-50> ubiquity: evand * r2853 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-50> ubiquity: Use a normal color for the partition bar when use entire disk is
<CIA-50> ubiquity: selected (LP: #273271).
<evand> Hooray, usb-creator is in main.
<StevenK> evand: That can be fixed :-P
<evand> heh
<cjwatson> evand: ooh
 * evand will be quite happy when bug 232429 is fixed (auto marking fix committed).
<cjwatson> that's more about projects than source packages, I think, though I added a comment about the latter
<evand> ah, thanks
<CIA-50> tasksel: cjwatson * r1374 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog ubuntu-seeds.pl):
<CIA-50> tasksel: Work around a bug when checking out ubuntustudio seeds into a
<CIA-50> tasksel: repository.
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2854 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-50> ubiquity: Don't mark partman questions as seen when we expect them to be asked
<CIA-50> ubiquity: again (LP: #182004).
<persia> \o/
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2855 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/ubiquity.glade): Set GtkAdjustment page_size to zero in Glade files too.
<CIA-50> tasksel: cjwatson * r1375 ubuntu/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-50> tasksel: * Build mobile-* tasks.
<CIA-50> tasksel: * Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, adding mobile-mid, mobile-mobile (ahem),
<CIA-50> tasksel:  and virt-host tasks.
<CIA-50> tasksel: cjwatson * r1376 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.73ubuntu9
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2856 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): merge from lp:~persia/ubiquity/lpia-grub
<cjwatson> persia: BTW if you use debcommit then bzr will know about the bug-fix metadata
<persia> cjwatson: Thank you.  That ought sort everything for the -mid installs.
<persia> Oh.  That saves the frustratingly annoying duplicate typing.  Thank you.
<cjwatson> evand: (feel free to upload ubiquity at some point, I'm done for today and probably happy with it for beta)
<evand> cjwatson: noted, will do
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-27
<CIA-50> ubiquity: evand * r2857 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-50> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: debian-installer-utils
<CIA-50> ubiquity: 1.59ubuntu3, grub-installer 1.32ubuntu6, hw-detect 1.63ubuntu3,
<CIA-50> ubiquity: user-setup 1.20ubuntu7.
<CIA-50> ubiquity: evand * r2858 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.10.0
<evand> cjwatson: Is there a historical reason why grub-installer and lilo-installer use sfdisk rather than parted?
<evand> cjwatson: also, if you have a free moment, would you give the latest usb-creator a go to see if bug 269052 is still present for you
<evand> (I cannot reproduce it)
<persia> Is passwd/auto_login as a boolean preseed option truly ubiquity-specific, or does it inherit from d-i ?  I'm not seeing it the relevant part of the installation-guide, but wanted to double-check.
<evand> persia: it's not ubiquity specific, it's in user-setup.  See user-setup-apply in the user-setup source package.
<persia> evand: Thank you.  So "user-setup passwd/auto_login boolean true" would be the correct string?
<evand> whatever passwd/auto-login boolean true
<evand> dash, not underscore
<evand> and whatever because aiui, the ownership field isn't really important when preseeding
<persia> Ah.  Right.  Is the value of "whatever" not important?
<evand> that's my understanding, but cjwatson might prove me quite wrong.
<persia> Well, I was advised to use d-i for whatever for everything in my last preseed file.  I suspect I'll want it here as well, as user-setup seems a fairly standard d-i component.
<evand> ubiquity definitely doesn't care as casper just uses debconf-set-selections on the preseed file
<evand> er, it's late.  That's irrelevant.  Ignore my previous statement.
<persia> and ubiquity doesn't seem to even check the value of whatever when trying to comprehend the preseeding.
<persia> Right.  Found it.  Thanks.
<evand> anytime
<persia> Oh, and just in case you haven't been told enough lately: ubiquity is *wonderfully* flexible and themeable, and I've been pleasantly surprised by how well it has worked in each of the environments I've tried it.
<evand> Thank Colin, he laid the foundation, I'm just here to build flimsy walls ;)
<evand> Thanks though
<evand> hrm, figuring out an EBUSY in mount in the initramfs where lsof isn't available.
<evand> This should be fun.
<cjwatson> evand: sfdisk> historical state rather than historical reason, I think. They ought to use parted or a libparted-based program.
<evand> ok
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> evand: ok, I'll have a look at 269052 when I can
<cjwatson> persia: "d-i" as the owner would be right
<evand> So there are no relevant processes running, there's nothing mounted below /cdrom, and yet I cannot remount it ro (when persistent is set in the kernel command line)
<cjwatson> the owner field isn't directly important when preseeding, but it does matter for proper garbage-collection of the debconf database further down the line
<persia> cjwatson: Excellent.  Thank you.
<evand> noted
<cjwatson> evand: bind-mounts maybe?
<persia> So by using "d-i" as owner, one can identify the installation-only stuff, or by using "tasksel" one can identify the task-selection stuff?
<persia> And then (non-udeb) packages register their own directly?
<evand> hrm, perhaps this?:
<evand>  /dev/sda1 on /cdrom
<evand>  /dev/sda1 on /casper-rw-backing
<evand> everything else is unmounted (save /sys, /proc, /dev and /)
<CIA-50> debian-installer: cjwatson * r966 ubuntu/debian/changelog:
<CIA-50> debian-installer: No-change rebuild to pick up new components, including disabling the
<CIA-50> debian-installer: broken e1000e driver.
<cjwatson> persia: d-i is magic in that questions with that owner don't get copied to the target system. (Disclaimer: I haven't checked recently that ubiquity honours this ...)
<cjwatson> persia: for everything else, setting an owner means that those questions will get unregistered when the owning package is purged
 * persia checks on a very recently ubiquity-installed system
<CIA-50> debian-installer: cjwatson * r967 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu16
<persia> Indeed.  None of the d-i entries are shown by debconf-get-selections on a ubiquity-installed system.
<xivulon> superm1, lupin-casper is missing from mythbuntu, that is required to use it with wubi
<xivulon> superm1, after installing I am left with a ubuntu user
<superm1> xivulon, do you need a disk mastered with lupin-casper then, or can you test around it?
<superm1> xivulon, yeah i'm aware of that happening re: the ubuntu user, but not sure how to take care of it atm
<persia> superm1: What's happening with the ubuntu user?
<superm1> persia, on mythbuntu disks the entire home directory for the "ubuntu" live session user isn't getting wiped
<superm1> it comes from a side effect of the way that we build the disks i believe right now
<xivulon> superm1, would be better to have lupin-casper in the iso although I can work around
<persia> superm1: Are you copying /rofs ?
 * persia thought /home/ubuntu came from casper at boot time
<superm1> persia, just like regular ubuntu operates in copying files
<persia> strange.
 * persia grabs a mythbuntu image.
<superm1> its because i believe during our ISO generation something gets added - a background i believe
<superm1> it showed up a while ago, and its been off my radar for a bit - but one of the deterants that has kept from switching to the livecd.sh that is used for making canonical disks
<superm1> xivulon, is lupin-casper automatically removed when ubiquity is done, or would this be something that had to be added to code to do so?
<persia> superm1: You don't use livecd-rootfs livecd.sh ?
<xivulon> superm1, lupin-casper only affects the casper initrd adding extra boot options, so after installation it is not used since a regular initrd gets installed
<superm1> persia, not currently - that was one of the things that i was going to convert over to this cycle, but with virtualbox being broke for such a long time, i didn't have a method to test CDs
<superm1> other than burn and bring to real hardware
<superm1> ah xivulon
<xivulon> that said we do install lupin-support at the end of the installation...
<superm1> persia, we do a decent job at emulating most of it's functionality though atm
<xivulon> so that packages has to be on the iso
<persia> superm1: Hrm.  Well, I'll look at the structure, and contents of the squashfs, but I suspect the migration might fix the issue.
<superm1> persia, yeah i'm pretty sure it would.  so hopefully for jaunty can take another stab at trying to migrate
<persia> I know that changing from Moblin Image Creator to livecd-rootfs fixed *lots* of issues with Ubuntu MID.
<persia> superm1: I only find the alternate CD.  From where should I pull a daily?
<superm1> persia, the daily mirror isn't public right now (we're migrating servers).  grab alpha 6
<superm1> from mythbuntu.org
<superm1> it will try to offer you a mirror local to you
<persia> OK.  I'm not having luck with navigation.
<persia> Ah. Found it.
<superm1> http://mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-8.10-alpha6-desktop-i386.iso
<persia> superm1: Yep.  It's in your squashfs, which is why it gets there.
<superm1> persia, well would you perhaps have a good recommendation on how to have a different background just during install then without making modifications to casper?
<persia> Nope.  That would be a casper thing.
<superm1> then most definitely will need to be deferred to jaunty
<persia> Well, it doesn't necessarily need modifications to core casper: you could just drop the additional casper scripts on the ISO.
<xivulon> nm resets static ip info and goes back to dhcp
<xivulon> the above is in mythbuntu not sure yet if the same holds on standard intrepid (settings get reset at reboot)
<xivulon> get the same behaviour on vm
<superm1> xivulon, well we dont do anything special in NM
<superm1> so i'd imagine same bugs holds true to both
<xivulon> added a comment to #5364
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-28
<acoc> cjwatson, hi I had asked yesterday roughly how much space a main/i386 sync the ubuntu archives would be and you had mentioned it was a little over 6 GB
<acoc> cjwatson, I wonder if you could give me a little direction of how to sync only i386 files
<evand> acoc: it's very early in his timezone.  My personal suggestion would be debmirror, but please feel free to wait for his.
<acoc> evand, ok thanks I'll look into debmirror
<acoc> evand, debmirror is great, it was exactly what I was looking for. Thanks again
<evand> Fantastic
 * evand kicks CIA-50 
<CIA-50> ow
<evand> Work for once
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-21
<davmor2> cjwatson_: is there anything you want log wise from today's iso (assuming that your don't delete the logs fix is in) on bug 430141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430141 in grub2 "Vista is not showing up in grub2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430141
<cjwatson> davmor2: yep, installer syslog; let me just check that the logging fix is in
<cjwatson> yeah, it's there
<cjwatson> Ubuntu desktop anyway
<davmor2> right I'll just wait for the dl script to finish it's job and drop it on for you :)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3469 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Open a browser window when links are clicked on in the slideshow
<CIA-33> ubiquity: (LP: #432145).
<davmor2> cjwatson: right added /var/log/installer/syslog to the report
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r217 trunk/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Re-enable the format button now that Devicekit-disks 007 has been
<CIA-33> usb-creator:  released.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Depend on DeviceKit-disks >= 007.
<cjwatson> davmor2: gah, no more information there. this is incredibly frustrating
<cjwatson> davmor2: os-prober *is* installed after reboot for you, isn't it?
<davmor2> cjwatson: is there a way to capture during install?
<cjwatson> davmor2: I'm already trying everything I can think of remotely ...
<cjwatson> I mean, if I were sitting in front of your machine ... :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: ii os-prober  1.33
<cjwatson> yeah, thought so. it isn't for alternate installs - that's fixed in bzr
<cjwatson> hmm, might as well upload that I guess
<davmor2> cjwatson: if you want I can drop vista on fresh boot up the livecd and open up ssh for you
<evand> cjwatson: do you think this is too hideous a fix http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/275179/ ?
<cjwatson> davmor2: that would be very kind
<davmor2> cjwatson: be about 20 minutes I'll ping you
<cjwatson> though I don't know that you need to reinstall vista, unless you've already nuked it
<evand> whoops
<evand> I should've tested that first
<cjwatson> evand: user-setup-apply doesn't use db_progress right now, so there's no progress bar to contain that
<evand> ah
<cjwatson> evand: I think I'd recommend working out in advance how many devices need to be cleared (i.e. doing everything up to the swapoff and keeping a list), then starting a progress bar of that length and doing INFO/STEP for each one
<evand> okay
<cjwatson> hmm, well, d-i doesn't really do nested progress bars
<cjwatson> I wonder how to make that work
<cjwatson> that would make my suggestion difficult
<cjwatson> have you considered just making it a separate finish-install script with its own title?
<evand> indeed, I was just going to suggest that
<evand> seems cleaner anyway
<cjwatson> you wouldn't be able to do internal progress, but it would make it clearedr what's going on
<evand> irssi seems to be sending the delete key for you
<evand> I saw: cleared[0x7f]r what's going on
<cjwatson> yes, local network lag
<evand> ah
<cjwatson> possibly plus slow machine where I'm running irssi, not quite sure
<cjwatson> wireless networking for the loss though
<evand> heh
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r809 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.43ubuntu2
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3470 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Whoops. Call the class method, not the non-existant global function.
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r810 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Fix some hardcoded uses of /target.
<rgreening> evand: yay! James Bond to the rescue - new devicekit-disks :)
<evand> heh
<rgreening> 007 :)
<evand> I'm pretty sure there's a race in job-mkfs.c in devicekit-disks that shows up every now and again for me, but its cause has eluded me thusfar
<rgreening> well, we now have format... translations cleaned up, etc... I think that takes care of most of the nasty bits in creator evand
<rgreening> hmm... never notices the race...
 * evand pages through his notebook
<evand> still need to sort out the remaining time estimate being wildly off in its guesses
<evand> (should just be a matter of tweaking the parameters)
 * rgreening removed the time counter... superfluous imo.. use the bar only...
<rgreening> in KDE ver...
<evand> ah
<rgreening> :)
<evand> need to go through the rest of the bugs and see what's still applicable
<rgreening> we have text messages describing whats happening...
<rgreening> so the time countdown really isn't necessary.. Id remove it
<evand> oh and make sure we're unmounting the ISO and stopping usb-creator-helper in all failure cases
<rgreening> ya. thats important.
<rgreening> I'll follow your lead and make the kde changes
<evand> oh and *maybe* have it only display parent block devices if no children are present or a disk image is selected
<rgreening> YES!
 * rgreening thinks that would be consistant!
<evand> and make sure the UI is working correctly (the right things are disabled and enabled given each circumstance)
<rgreening> Im pretty sure the KDE one is in at this point...
<evand> cool
<rgreening> Yeah, I tested that pretty rigourously early on
<rgreening> unless you notice something I missed :)
<rgreening> hah
<evand> I'd like to get the unit test framework updated and actually working again, but that can be done between the 9.10 release and the opening of 10.04
<rgreening> sure. not a showstopper for sure
<rgreening> it would be nice to have this before starting usb-creator-console :)
<rgreening> ha
<evand> :)
<rgreening> evand: Im writing the wiki spec page now...
<evand> awesome
<rgreening> evand: then I need to write another spec I am thinking of... I'll fill you in later. you may be interested in it.
<evand> I'm keen to finally get add/remove programs (well, software-store now) support finally done in 10.4
<evand> sure
<rgreening> evand: I'd like a KDE front-end. Maybe we can work together on that?
<rgreening> that would be another spec :)
<rgreening> hah
<evand> oh absolutely, it's nearly entirely in the backend
<rgreening> AWESOME!
<evand> the only frontend part is the name of the binary it needs to call in the chroot it creates
 * rgreening will write a spec.. 
<rgreening> evand: got a spec for the software store add/remove programs?
<rgreening> brb
<evand> no, but it's fairly straightforward
<evand> actually, I stand corrected
<evand> I did create a specification for it https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/usb-creator/+spec/add-remove-applications
<rgreening> awesome.
<rgreening> evand: finished this wiki entry... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/LucidUsbCreatorConsole
<rgreening> evand: whats the equivalent of gnome-app-install in kde? any ideas?
 * rgreening doesn't think one exists exactly...
<rgreening> at least not anymore...
<davmor2> rgreening: kpackagekit ;)
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> not quite....
<evand> I imagine someone will create a kde frontend to software-store
<rgreening> evand: that's what I was hoping to help or do...
<evand> rgreening: mvo and mpt would be the people to talk to
<rgreening> evand: ok. ty
<rgreening> mpt, mvo: can we chat about software-store and kde frontend?
<mpt> evand, software-store support for what?
<evand> mpt: ^ a kde frontend
<evand> rgreening: mvo isn't in this channel, but he is in #ubuntu-devel
 * rgreening just noticed that
<mpt> evand, you use KDE??
<evand> GOD NO.
<evand> I played that game once.  I lost.
 * mpt wipes brow
<evand> haha
<rgreening> hey... dont dis the K hahaha
<rgreening> :)
<evand> :)
<evand> hrm, GDM and oem-config still aren't playing nice.
<davmor2> evand: does it play nice with kdm or is that a silly question and I should just move on?
<evand> no idea
<Hypnoz> has anyone been able to pxe boot jaunty livecd or any other livecd?
<rgreening> evand: are you releasing 0.2.7 with format option, or waiting to resolve some of the points we discussed earlier? Might be nice to get 0.2.7 out for testing to more people with format...
<davmor2> kirkland: Never done a patch and I don't code.  But I can gladly look at rewording the text for you.
<xivulon1> hmm grub-emu > insmod ntfs > invalid arch independent ELF magic
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-22
<cjwatson> xivulon1: you can't insmod in grub-emu - modules are either built-in or not available
<xivulon1> ah
<xivulon1> so do I need to compile my own grub-emu?
<cjwatson> grub-emu already has ntfs built-in
<xivulon1> ops, my mistake was loopmounting the xp image which is a full disk image
<xivulon1> can I pass an offset to the loopback command?
<xivulon1> When mounting with -p I can see the partition table but ls (loop0,1) -> Unknown filesystem
<xivulon1> by the way I also have an "invalid arch independent ELF magic" when I launch grub-emu
<cjwatson> yes, everyone does
<cjwatson> I don't know the answer to your loopback question I'm afraid
<cjwatson> you could fake something up with device-mapper
<cjwatson> or even losetup
<cjwatson> (--offset, --sizelimit)
<cjwatson> no reason you can't pass an actual device to the loopback command :)
<xivulon1> ah yes I can use (host), didn't notice that before
<xivulon1> so I can access (loop0)/boot from grub-emu :-(
<xivulon1> another victory for grub2
<xivulon1> cjwatson did you manage to reproduce?
 * xivulon1 to bed
<lamalex> cjwatson: evand asked me to assign copyright of my patch to Canonical, but I don't have the authority to do that. I have to check with my bosses at Jolicloud SAS who I initially wrote the path for. I emailed my boss, but I just wanted to let you guys know the situation
<davmor2> cjwatson: morning I was having a think last night and what I wondered was would it help if I setup the vista system give you access to setup the bits for debuggin' run the install and tell you when it finish installing but left it in live mode so you could browse any and all logs at your convenience?
<xivulon> morning, so cjwatson, with grub-emu I can access (loop0)/boot, while booting "normally" I can't (total jam)
<xivulon> booting normally I can access all dirs except /boot
<xivulon> I will see if I can attach gdb to kvm and get something out of that tonight
<xivulon> davmor2, did you try any wubi installation recently? Does it work for you?
<davmor2> xivulon: No mostly been concentrating on make other os show up in grub2
<davmor2> I can run one today and have a look
<xivulon> that would help thanks, what I am experiencing is a grub freeze after ubiquity installation
<davmor2> xivulon: np's be abour 40 minutes ish
<xivulon> take your time
<xivulon> cjwatson, fyi, I cheated, I mounted the XP disk image via losetup   kpartx
<xivulon> in the host , and then used grub-emu to access the karmic image therein
<xivulon> this means that the ntfs driver used is the host one
<xivulon> which probably means the issue is still with the grub ntfs driver
<davmor2> oem is still broken :(  Instead of logining into oem user it goes straight to oem enduser setup.
 * cjwatson tries to remember what's responsible for installing lupin-support
<cjwatson> oh, partman-auto-loop, right
<xivulon> hi cjwatson, saw your email
<xivulon> did you manage to find out about the grub ntfs/boot problem?
<cjwatson> xivulon: well, that's what I thought might be due to having an outdated grub as wubildr
<cjwatson> xivulon: beta2 could easily be from before the fix I applied for that very problem
<cjwatson> xivulon: the menu doesn't say precisely enough, but I thought I'd fixed that in 1.97~beta2-2ubuntu2
<cjwatson> xivulon: the fact that it works for you in grub-emu kind of supports the idea that it might just be due to an old wubildr
<cjwatson> when I get round to upgrading wubildr locally, I'll be able to tell
<xivulon> cjwatson, I run an uptodate version of grub
<cjwatson> in that case I didn't manage to find anything out because I haven't got that far
<xivulon> You raised a good point about automating the build process though
<cjwatson> I'll do some more on it tomorrow morning and see what I can unearth
<xivulon> cjwatson as mentioned earlier on today, I think it is still the ntfs drive
<xivulon> I will have another go later on (still in the office)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-23
<xivulon> cjwatson I can reproduce the problem in grub-emu, now I need to understand how to get debugging info
<CIA-33> ubiquity: shtylman * r3471 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs): shift keys on keyboard display
<kim0> Hi there ... I have the following line in my preseed
<kim0> d-i pkgsel/include string ubuntu-xen-server virtualbox-3.0 dkms build-essential openssh-server iperf netperf bmon xfsprogs lvm2 xfsdump kpartx drbd8-utils drbd-dkms linux-headers-2.6.24-24-xen linux-headers-2.6.24-24 linux-headers-2.6.24-24-generic
<kim0> that last pkg ... (linux-headers-2.6.24-24-generic) is causing an error
<kim0> couldn't find package   linux-headers-2.6.24-24-genericdi
<kim0> I dont know why this last "di" has been appended !
<kim0> or if it's only something in the log
<kim0> I believe I already have that package on the cd though
<davmor2> cjwatson: is there anything I can do to access the wubi install to get logs etc everything I have tried has fallen down horrible :(
<pmatulis> with the jaunty live cd, is it possible to install to external usb drive with grub also on external drive?
<cjwatson> it should be *possible* but this is a standard area of difficulty
<pmatulis> cjwatson: so currently not implemented?  or is there a bug?
<cjwatson> if it doesn't work out of the box (which I think it will sometimes) you may need to edit /boot/grub/device.map and rerun grub-install
<cjwatson> it's historically difficult to get grub to work 100% of the time with multiple disks
<cjwatson> it depends on BIOS boot order in confusing ways
<cjwatson> the problems are basically unfixable with grub1 but we're working on them in grub2
<cjwatson> with jaunty, I suggest trying it and seeing what breaks :-) It should make a stab at it
<pmatulis> ok, was about to ask about grub2
<pmatulis> thanks
<cjwatson> davmor2: well, I've reproduced your detection bug locally, at least. unfortunately I rebooted before I thought to investigate ...
<cjwatson> but that should make it rather easier to fix
<davmor2> cjwatson: this is for wubi yes?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> just straightforward install, didn't detect vista or my other ubuntu installation
<davmor2> ah this is for side-by-side then
<cjwatson> just out of curiosity, whatever happened to the stock icons for Quit/Back/Forward in ubiquity?
<davmor2> cjwatson: by the way clonezilla is excellent for backing up ntfs partitions
<davmor2> cjwatson: pass evand would be the one to ask.  It's only had text for the majority of the release as far as I can remember
<cjwatson> davmor2: hmm, this is odd, I could have sworn that we'd tested this with an additional /sys mount while running grub-installer
<cjwatson> davmor2: but I reproduced the problem, then mounted /sys and that fixed it
<davmor2> Yay
<davmor2> so that might get fixed then?
<cjwatson> yeah, that much is trivial to fix
<cjwatson> I think I also see why our attempts to get more log information were vanishing into black holes, maybe
 * cjwatson runs out for half an hour
 * davmor2 hands cjwatson some better batteries for when he starts back up :)
<tjaalton> is it possible to use both a kickseed for stuff it supports, and preseed for rest?
<cjwatson> yep, absolutely
<cjwatson> use the Ubuntu 'preseed' command extension in your Kickstart file
<tjaalton> cjwatson: nice, thanks
<tjaalton> I'm hating Altiris already..
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3472 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Mount /sys while running grub-installer, since os-prober needs to look
<CIA-33> ubiquity: in /sys/block (LP: #430141).
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r811 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): grub_write_divider is specific to GRUB Legacy; don't call it for GRUB 2.
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r812 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.43ubuntu3
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll try that out tomorrow then see if we can cross that one off the list :)
 * davmor2 wonders if that might fix wubi too we'll find out tomorrow
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r691 trunk/debian/casper.install: consistent whitespace
<cjwatson> davmor2: can you just elaborate briefly on what's wrong with wubi for you?
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r692 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Tell mkinitramfs that casper needs usplash (LP: #434980).
<davmor2> I wrote a fresh bug for it I'll get the number in a second.   Basically only the memtest options show up in grub menu.  However they point to the wrong place so they do nothing.
<cjwatson> I didn't notice that they were in the wrong place, but I've already fixed the fact that they're the only things that show up
<cjwatson> lupin 0.24
<davmor2> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/435153
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435153 in wubi "Wubi now only shows memtest options in grub2" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> burns a fresh cd to see what version of lupin is on it
<CIA-33> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r715 ubuntu/debian/ (13 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 72
<CIA-33> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r716 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 72ubuntu1
<davmor2> cjwatson: right lupin-casper0.24 is in today's iso so I'm just running wubi now I'll let you know in a minute :)
<cjwatson> davmor2: now, the CD still has an old wubi binary
<cjwatson> so it won't actually *work*
<cjwatson> as in it almost certainly won't be able to boot Ubuntu
<cjwatson> but it should have the menu entries ...
<davmor2> okay
<cjwatson> I mailed Evan yesterday evening about getting it upgraded
<cjwatson> I haven't seen him today though
<davmor2> cjwatson: did you mail xivulon too?
<cjwatson> yes
<davmor2> cool :)
<cjwatson> Evan does the builds that actually land on the CD though
<cjwatson> xivulon has some other bug that I can't reproduce
<davmor2> ah okay
<davmor2> no I don't think I could either
<davmor2> cjwatson: I seem to be in grub's shell
<cjwatson> what does it say?
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r218 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/backends/devicekit/backend.py): In devicekit backend, ensure mount is empty string '' rather than empty dbus.Array to prevent crashes in os.statvfs from misc.py
<davmor2> cjwatson: no error just the grub shell
<davmor2> cjwatson: top of the screen starts Gnu Grub version 1.97~beta2 and then carries on with a description of the shell
<davmor2> cjwatson: wait for evands fix to go in and we'll see what happens then :)
<cjwatson> davmor2: right, that means it's an old grub and there's no point investigating further for now
<CIA-33> base-installer: cjwatson * r379 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Use DMI information if possible to determine memory size (LP: #413135).
<davmor2> cjwatson: np's
<CIA-33> base-installer: cjwatson * r380 ubuntu/dmi-available-memory.c: fix comment
<CIA-33> base-installer: cjwatson * r381 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.101ubuntu5
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3473 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.install-i386):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Install new dmi-available-memory program from base-installer
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 1.101ubuntu5.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3474 ubiquity/debian/ (3 files): Don't respawn Upstart jobs on exit status 1.
<davmor2> cjwatson: todays alternate is crashing on setting up base install.  debootstrap issue bug 435376  is this an app issue or something more serious?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435376 in ubuntu "crash during install on alternate cd 20090923" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435376
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> I'll have a look, thanks
<davmor2> do you need any more of the logs?
<cjwatson> shouldn't, thanks
<cjwatson> ah, need to merge base-installer 1.102
 * cjwatson <- careless, apparently
<davmor2> cjwatson: no surely not, it must of been the evil package stealing monkey you know it's always his fault ;)
<CIA-33> base-installer: cjwatson * r382 ubuntu/ (11 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 1.102
<CIA-33> base-installer: cjwatson * r383 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.102ubuntu1
<CIA-33> tasksel: cjwatson * r1420 ubuntu/ (10 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-33> tasksel: Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, adding edubuntu-dvd-live,
<CIA-33> tasksel: ubuntu-edu-preschool, ubuntu-edu-primary, ubuntu-edu-secondary,
<CIA-33> tasksel: ubuntu-edu-tertiary, ubuntustudio-font-meta, and uec tasks.
<CIA-33> tasksel: cjwatson * r1421 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.73ubuntu21
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-24
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r693 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.194
<wolfelwlu> Is there a way to pass/set an environment variable via pkgsel? Trying to install sudo-ldap and it needs  SUDO_FORCE_REMOVE=yes set to install. late_command is bombing all over me.
<lool> cjwatson_: Hola; I noticed we were computing the / UUID at install time on armel subarches, in flash-kernel-installer.postinst, and saw that there was support on some boards to compute it at update-initramfs time (initramfs-tools/hooks/flash_kernel_set_root) and asked NCommander to implement that instead; NCommander was worried with the implementation, especially computing the UUID from within a chroot during install
<lool> cjwatson_: Do you think the approach is overall better with the initramfs hook and do you see any issue with the fact that the hook parses mount output?
<davmor2> cjwatson: After lunch I'm going to run a side by side on both live and alternate as they should both work now correct?
<cjwatson> alternate's bust, I synced debootstrap a little while ago to fix that
<cjwatson> live should be ok
<davmor2> cjwatson: cool I'll let you know after lunch :)
<davmor2> meh more bugs to right about the live cd.  N-M is constantly spiraling but not connecting to an ethernet connection (could be though that this machine has 2 eth cards) and no gfx I had to switch to alt-ctrl-f7 to get it to continue booting :(
<cjwatson> lool: the initramfs hook is actively trying to avoid passing labels or UUIDs in ROOT=; I don't know why it's doing that, as it seems like a bad idea
<cjwatson> lool: it seems to be doing more or less the opposite of what flash-kernel-installer.postinst does
<lool> cjwatson: Do you prefer it in the postinst like now then?
<lool> cjwatson: or that we'd do proper detection of UUID?
<cjwatson> I think it's fine in the postinst, TBH
<cjwatson> if you change your root filesystem's UUID, there are already several things you have to do
<davmor2> cjwatson: bad news dude still no vista showing up on this install.  I'm going to run it against xp and see if it is the same issue if there is only one partition
<cjwatson> so, uh
<cjwatson> you know I didn't actually upload the fix yet? ;)
<ogra> cjwatson, i wonder why grub-mkconfig computes the UUID all the time though
<cjwatson> you asked if it worked above, you weren't specific :)
<ogra> seems unessecary
<cjwatson> ogra: *shrug* I don't think it's harmful to compute it on the fly
<ogra> no, indeed
<cjwatson> I just don't think it's strictly necessary in all cases
<ogra> well, its unlikely it changes at all i think
<cjwatson> if it makes the design simpler (and it very much does, in the case of grub-mkconfig), then go for it
<ogra> without a reinstall or moving your rootfs around
<davmor2> cjwatson: D'oh
<ogra> i have no opinion either way ... was lool's concern we should do it ... i just see grub doing it
<cjwatson> it won't hurt but there's no point putting any more than trivial effort into it if it isn't that way right now
<ogra> yeah
<cjwatson> unless there's something I'm missing
<ogra> nope ...
<ogra> i personally think it suffices if we have it at install time
<lool> cjwatson: I thought we were trying to avoid hardcoding UUID in more places, but I agree it's not a strict requirement
<lool> ogra, NCommander: So no need to refactor the UUID stuff then
<lool> Sorry for requesting that   :-)
<ogra> in emergency cases root=/dev/sdX should still work anyway
<davmor2> cjwatson: so will your fix for side by side be in tomorrows iso?
<cjwatson> depends whether I upload it today :)
<cjwatson> I probably will at some point, but I want to attack the hardware clock issue first
<cjwatson> hmm, which I think is going to involve me going out for a walk to think about it, my head is spinning
<davmor2> cjwatson: I was about to say clock still plays up when installing against windows but you beat me to it :)
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r219 trunk/debian/changelog: changelog entry for the freeze exception.
<cjwatson> evand: could you take care of a ubiquity upload at some point today if possible? mdz is pulling me off onto urgent eucalyptus work
<evand> cjwatson: already on it, the network here is just horrendously slow
 * cjwatson nods, thanks
<cjwatson> oh, are you at LinuxCon? I keep forgetting that :)
<davmor2> evand: how's the conf?
<evand> Plumbers :)
<evand> it's good, lots of very smart people and interesting talks
<davmor2> cool :)
<rgreening> hey evand
<evand> rgreening: hi
<evand> preparing a usb-creator upload now
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3475 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 1.102ubuntu1, flash-kernel 2.13ubuntu11, grub-installer 1.43ubuntu3,
<CIA-33> ubiquity: partman-partitioning 72ubuntu1.
<evand> given that pitti approved the policykit stuff
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> evand: I still have weirdness with HAL + devicekit-disks on my Acer 6930... for the life of me, I can't get autodetection working since Sept 14 update... Alpha5 ISO works fine, and if I incrementally update packages, it stops working around the time mountall package was introduced.
<rgreening> evand: stopping hal, and restarting the devkit-disks-daemon allows usb creator to work... so there seems to be some interaction issue with hal and devkit
<rgreening> with hal running, id-type, id-label and mount all return ''
<rgreening> bizarre
<rgreening> evand: I still get timeout on format option. Have you tested this recently?
<evand> rgreening: are you using devicekit-disks 007?
<rgreening> evand: I should be up to date... checking
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r220 trunk/ (40 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<rgreening> evand: yep
<evand> rgreening: can you pastebin the exact error you're getting?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3476 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.22
<rgreening> evand: sure.. 1 sec
<rgreening> evand: dam. works if hal is not running...
<rgreening> evand: so, it experiences a timeout in the special case I have on my system when hal and devkit are not working together...
<rgreening> gr...
<evand> definitely a bug
<evand> very odd as HAL doesn't modify anything in udev, as far as I know
<evand> rgreening: I'd suggest filing a bug
<evand> attach the output of devicekit-disks --dump with and without HAL running
<rgreening> evand: yeah, I don't understand it either... my acer 110 works as expected.
<rgreening> it's just on the 6930
<evand> very odd
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r221 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.7
<rgreening> evand: I think it's architectural (acpi/bios or the fact that the devices are sg3)
<rgreening> could be an issue with acer-wmi module
<rgreening> dunno...
<rgreening> evand: yeah, I'll do some more investigation and capture that stuff shortly... ty
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r151 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: Added debian/changelog entries for Dylan's changes.
<rgreening> shtylman, evand: ubiquity installer for KDE is mondo slow especially after selecting timezone
<rgreening> takes forever to load Keyboard tab
<rgreening> shtylman, evan: does it do some ntp stuff in the timezone tab after you hit forward? or does it require an active net connection? cause I never had one (if that makes a diff). But like 1-2 minutes on waiting to change screens
<rgreening> this is with latest kubuntu build, running from a USB-2.0 stick created with usb-creator (if that makes a diff) and installing on a AOA 110 netbook.
<rgreening> shtylman, evand: ubiquity does not seem to stay on top (i.e. modal to desktop) when run on kubuntu netbook. THe installer windows keep disappearing behind the desktop and I never know if something is happening or ready without ALT+TABbing for it...
<evand> definitely one for shtylman.  I have no idea how the plasma stuff works.
<evand> yikes, noninteractive as a casper option is broken.
 * evand digs
<evand> oh, and it's broken as a frontend
<evand> hoo-ray
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3477 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Add missing definition of self.controller for the noninteractive
<CIA-33> ubiquity: page in the language plugin.
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> shtylman: it only seems to be slow on the netbook on SSD.. hmmm...
<lamalex> evand: I'm still waiting for approval from my company to send you the copyright transfer form- is saturday ok?
<lamalex> (for the partition size patch)
<evand> lamalex: saturday will be fine.  Thanks for your patience in sorting this out.
<lamalex> No problem, I'd have signed it over immediately if it weren't my companies IP I'd be handing over
<evand> understood
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r222 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Bump to 0.2.8
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r223 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/install.py):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Modify adtext.cfg as well when adding options to the syslinux
<CIA-33> usb-creator: configuration (LP: #317059).
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r224 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/install.py):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: The persistence value is no longer passed around as a string. Fix a
<CIA-33> usb-creator: check that assumed it was. This was causing the persistence option
<CIA-33> usb-creator: to always be written (LP: #436207).
<as_> configuring early ati radeon? anyone?
<as_> #ubuntu
<as_> err
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-25
<davmor2> cjwatson: Morning did your fix for side by side actually make to cd now?
<cjwatson> for Vista detection, you mean?
<cjwatson> $ curl -s http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-i386.manifest | grep ubiquity
<cjwatson> ubiquity 1.99.22
<cjwatson> looks like it, yes
<davmor2> cjwatson: Yay
<davmor2> I'll test as soon as the dl script has finished then :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: did your fix for alternate get in too?
<cjwatson> what fix for alternate?
<cjwatson> sorry, I have a LOT on my plate right now, I'm going to need you to be specific
<davmor2> I sec I'll check
<davmor2> debootstrap fix
<cjwatson> yes, that's in
<davmor2> cjwatson: cool I can try a side by side with that too :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: still no vista in the menu :(
<cjwatson> bah. logs again?
<davmor2> cjwatson: no probs
<davmor2> cjwatson: added to bug 430141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430141 in ubiquity "Vista is not showing up in grub2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430141
<davmor2> added grub.cfg and syslog anything else?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3478 ubiquity/ (6 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Use an explicit state file to determine whether oem-config runs, since
<CIA-33> ubiquity: with Upstart it's no longer straightforward to just add/remove rc*.d
<CIA-33> ubiquity: symlinks (LP: #432180).
<cjwatson> davmor2: sorry, will be with you in a bit, bzr is swapping my laptop to death here
<davmor2> cjwatson: no probs
 * cjwatson ponders going to the shop for a RAM upgrade
<cjwatson> 1gb is starting to look inconveniently small
<cjwatson> which, I might add, is TWENTY-FIVE TIMES the size of the first hard disk I ever owned
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: you're making yourself sound a lot older than you are now dude :)
<davmor2> till I realise that my first system didn't have a harddrive
<cjwatson> meh, that was about - must have been 18 years
<cjwatson> oh, I didn't say that was my first system
<cjwatson> just the first with a hard disk
<davmor2> zx81's were great
<cjwatson> I started out on the good old ZX Spectrum, so my laptop has over TWENTY-ONE THOUSAND TIMES the amount of RAM that it had
<cjwatson> dear god
<ogra> heh
 * ogra started with a VIC20 ... 3,5k iirc
<ogra> and a datasette :)
<cjwatson> ok, at least we have an error this time
<cjwatson> Sep 25 11:09:56 ubuntu os-prober: Device '/dev/sda1' does not exist; skipping
<cjwatson> etc.
<cjwatson> but /dev is bind-mounted, so WTF
<davmor2> cjwatson: daft question does os-probe need the device monuted to read the files to add them to grub?  Cause further up it is unmounting them.
<cjwatson> it mounts them itself, or reuses existing mounts if it can find them
<cjwatson> but the problem is that it's claiming that /dev/sda1 actually isn't there (or possibly that mapdevfs is failing inside the chroot)
<cjwatson> though it'll probably be using its own mapdevfs implementation which is readlink -f
<cjwatson> hmm, or is it, it seems to be keeping ubiquity installed for some reason
<cjwatson> or at least not nuking its files
<cjwatson> I think what's happening here is that it's copied the mapdevfs binary from ubiquity but not all the libraries it depends on
<cjwatson> so mapdevfs fails and os-prober gets confused
<cjwatson> this is actually an entirely separate bug although with the same symptom
<davmor2> cjwatson: want me to make out a new bug or leave it be for now?
<cjwatson> new one, I think, if you could
<davmor2> cjwatson:  no probs after lunch
<cjwatson> davmor2: reproduced, anyway
<cjwatson> I must say 3GB is a heck of a lot more comfortable
<cjwatson> I think it's because ubiquity has a prerm and so doesn't get removed, but nothing ensures that its dependencies don't get removed either
<cjwatson> or rather blacklisted
<cjwatson> davmor2: let me know when you have a bug number, as I have the bug fixed now
<davmor2> cjwatson: bug 436613 hope that's close enough for you :)#
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436613 in os-prober "os-prober seems to be skipping partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436613
<cjwatson> that'll do, thanks
<davmor2> so 3GB feels better than 1 then )
<davmor2> :) even
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3479 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: We already avoid copy-blacklisting files in packages that have a prerm,
<CIA-33> ubiquity: since they might require non-trivial work before removing their files.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Now also avoid copy-blacklisting files in dependencies of such packages,
<CIA-33> ubiquity: as otherwise we risk leaving programs in the target system for a while
<CIA-33> ubiquity: that don't have their library dependencies satisfied, causing confusion
<CIA-33> ubiquity: when other programs try to use them (LP: #436613).
<cjwatson> oh god yes, I think my productivity has been improved by 50% here
<cjwatson> tripled would probably be going a bit far :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: only cause you can't type any faster than you already are :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: out of interest what is prerm.  pre bit I'm assuming is before it's the rm bit that is throwing me
<cjwatson> pre-removal
<davmor2> ah
<davmor2> I like the look of the new lucid release schedule makes a lot more sense :)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3480 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.23
<cjwatson> oem seems to work today, with the exception of the fact that oem-config-firstboot will run on *every* boot, which I just fixed
<cjwatson> keyboard layout default is still screwy
<davmor2> cjwatson: yes set uk time and you get usa keyboard right?
<cjwatson> yeah
<davmor2> cjwatson: bug 423897
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423897 in oem-config "Oem end user set up suggest the wrong keyboard." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423897
<davmor2> cjwatson: oem wise I'll have another look at kde it had a slightly different issue to the Ubuntu one
<cjwatson> mterry: ah, hello. can you confirm that UbuntuSpec:foundations-karmic-oemconfig is as done as it's going to get?
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1168 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.31-11 kernels.
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r152 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: Freeze exception (LP: #436063).
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r153 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (255 files in 12 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r154 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 7
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1172 ubuntu/debian/control: actually run debian/genbuilddeps
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1173 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu61
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-26
<tormod> I have two "pet" bugs that makes dmraid unusable and/or dangerous on the live CD. I don't know how much we want to support dmraid on the live cd installer, but the a working live CD is pretty nice to have if you need to debug your dmraid setup... I have posted debdiffs and branches, so it is a pity to see this going unfixed in Karmic: bug 385305 and bug 392510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385305 in casper "[PATCH] fails to boot if RAID (dm-) devices are detected" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385305
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392510 in dmraid "Dual-boot install using mdadm root fails to boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392510
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1174 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/imx51/netboot.cfg debian/changelog): Fix make syntax in build/config/armel/imx51/netboot.cfg.
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1175 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu62
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone have a look at LP 416949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416949 in console-setup "Keyboard layout toggle does not work anymore in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416949
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-27
<maxagaz> how to make this command work ? => echo abc | tar -jcvf foo.tar.bz2
<maxagaz> it seems i should use -T - somewhere
<maxagaz> but it doesn't work
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3481 ubiquity/ (8 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Reorganise clock handling. The system wall clock is now set as early as
<CIA-33> ubiquity: possible, and not reset after partitioning; and the timezone and
<CIA-33> ubiquity: hardware clock configuration are now changed in the live filesystem root
<CIA-33> ubiquity: as well as in /target (LP: #431786).
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3482 ubiquity/ (155 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3483 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.24
<Haegin> Hey, just running an install for a VM of karmic x86 desktop and one of the pretty information screens shown during the actual install happens had a grammar error/spelling mistake on it.
<Haegin> A work was missing
<cjwatson> which one?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-27
<cjwatson> superm1: could you reupload ubiquity 2.4.2 without the config.log dropping in the source package, please?  (you don't have to bump the version - there can be multiple copies of a package at the same version in the queue)
<superm1> cjwatson, sure, not sure how that got in there
<ev> superm1: thanks for the upload
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4406 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control ubiquity.install-any):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: pixmaps/cd_in_tray.png has moved back to ubiquity-frontend-gtk. Remove
<CIA-28> ubiquity: it from ubiquity.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4407 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.4.3
<Riddell> ev: is wubi in good shape for RC?
<cjwatson> it was working last week ...
<Riddell> that's a good sign
<highvoltage> It's nice when things work.
<ev> lol
<NCommander> cjwatson: got an annoying issue w.r.t. to ubiquity's icon on dove, as in, its not there
<NCommander> Its getting diverted by oem-config, which is explicately seeded on ARM for pre-installs, which causes my non-preinstall dove images to loose it's ubiquity icon and instead have the finalization icon in its place in System
<NCommander> cjwatson: ogra says we can't deseed oem-config-gtk because we need it so the right UI gets pulled in
<NCommander> my first through was to put something in livecd-rootfs, but that's just a hack and I was hoping there was a saner way to solve tihs
<NCommander> ev: ^ - maybe you know about how best to solve my oem-config issue
<shtylman_> I know this is probly a dumb question.. but is there any way to get *less* email from launchpad... :)
<NCommander> shtylman_: I recommend email filters, or failing than, finding were the LP devs live and start begging,or failing that, use the source. You also might be able ot get somewhere selling your soul, but the redemption rates for that can be pretty low :-/
<shtylman_> :(
<shtylman_> I was hoping to be able to keep my soul
<superm1> NCommander, what about deseeding oem-config-gtk and preseeding a late_command to touch the file that enables oem config?
<NCommander> superm1: I don't think that can work for jasper. ogra_cmpc -^
<ogra_ac> NCommander, i dont think that would work
<ogra_ac> err, wait
 * NCommander notes that ogra is multipling ...
<ogra_ac> that is what we do, the prob is not on our side here but the diversion in the oem-config-gtk package
<ogra_ac> superm1, jasper already does what we need wrt enabling oem-config, that works since months ... the prob is that for NCommander the ubiquity ,desktop file vanishes thought the diversion
<NCommander> ogra_ac: I think oem-config also ends up in the installed image which is annoying
<ogra_ac> on dove ?
<NCommander> er, nm
<NCommander> no it doesn't
<NCommander> clean up step does the right thing
<ogra_ac> it's definitely removed on the preinstalled inages
<superm1> what about undoing the diversion in jasper then?
<ogra_ac> right
<NCommander> ogra_ac: yeah, my brain is fried
<NCommander> superm1: casper is only used on pre-installed
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> jasper
<NCommander> We're talking bog standard images where we hit this problem
<ogra_ac> superm1, NCommander doesnt use jasper (which is the main prob here )
<superm1> oh
<NCommander> My solution simply to remove oem-config in the CD image step, but thisis obviously a hack
<ogra_ac> his image differs from all the opthers
<NCommander> Which is why I want a better solution hence the consultation with the experts
<superm1> so in NCommander's case do what i was saying above - dont include oem-config in the base image
<NCommander> superm1: well, that would be great, expect we need oem-config-{gtk|kde} seeded :-)
<superm1> just let it install from the standard methods and touch the file to enable it in late_command
<ogra_ac> superm1, then it is missing for the rest of us too
<superm1> oh
<superm1> well that's just messy then :)
<ogra_ac> the point is, NCommander wants ubiquity
<NCommander> superm1: yes well, so is our image building :-)
<ogra_ac> we dont
<superm1> NCommander, so what about doing a casper plugin only used in your instance  that cleans this up?
<ogra_ac> currently jasper depends on oem-config in the preinstalled images
<NCommander> superm1: *groan*, that's fugly
<ogra_ac> butv to get the right frontend we use the seeds
<NCommander> Though slightly less fugly
<ogra_ac> (which is the proper way imho)
 * NCommander thinks that if he could do it again, he would insist on building alternates vs. live images, lot less pain.
<ogra_ac> so kde images get the kde frontend, gtk images get the gtk one
<NCommander> */2 cents*
<ogra_ac> based on seeds
<ogra_ac> NCommander, in case you have to build dove in natty i'll be with you
<NCommander> superm1: I rather fix this before it hits the image if possible. Having to make casper be smart with oem-config going to be frustatingly annoyed
<NCommander> ogra_ac: \o/.
<NCommander> ogra_ac: I only built a live image cause there's annoying bugs with building alternate netboot. Given what we've gone through, I'm willing to go fix that instead
<ogra_ac> given ther will be no users for that image anyway it doesnt make much sense to invest so much time
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> netbook
<NCommander> ogra_ac: yes, well, that's completely beside the point ;-)
<superm1> well when that diversion was added, there wasn't any anticipation of a need to leave the ubiquity icon in place when oem-config was in the image as well, that's for sure
<NCommander> superm1: yeah, but I don't want the "Prepare and finalize system" icon
<NCommander> I want oem-config off my image, simply removing the diversion isn't a fix
<ogra_ac> right, a diversion removal casper script based on archdetect should do fine here
<ogra_ac> NCommander, why ?
<ogra_ac> it will never run
<NCommander> ogra_ac: ugh, that's hidiously specific. My livecd.sh kludge simply checks if we're preinstall, and then apt-get remove's oem-config if we aren't
<ogra_ac> and will get removed with ubiquity
<ogra_ac> but why ?
<NCommander> ogra_ac: yes, but while I'm shipping an unused image, I rather it not have fugly unusable icons
<ogra_ac> just leave it there and let ubiquity do the job
<ogra_ac> so make your script rm it
<NCommander> ogra_ac: the correct solution is to remove oem-config. That's what I'm going to do, the question is where that will happen, in casper or at image build time
<ogra_ac> you are fiddling with the diversion anyway already
<NCommander> I rather do it at build time because then the correct behavior is selected based on image time, and not voodo
<NCommander> *voodoo
<ogra_ac> sigh
<ogra_ac> just leave it where it is, whats so bad about having oem-config installed until ubiquity removes it
 * ogra_ac doesnt really see the point
<NCommander> ogra_ac: right, I need to do a hack to remove the diversion. I can remove oem-config for the same amount of effort and it doesn't suck as much
 * NCommander decides to wait for cjwatwon's opinion on how to properly fix this.
<ogra_ac> yeah, well, then let casper purge it
<NCommander> ogra_ac: I'd prefer to do it at image build time, but YMMV. Hence waiting for cjwatson
<ogra_ac> its an image with no users at all, dont put so much effort in
<NCommander> ]I'm AFk for a bit
<cjwatson> at this point, I'd recommend a solution that doesn't involve changing ubiquity, because there are way too many semi-conflicting users and I'm scared that we might break something.  beyond that, it's 9pm and I'm not sure I have enough brain to work this out
<ogra_ac> cjwatson, yeah, i think a csaper script is the least intrusive way atm
<ogra_ac> *casper
<NCommander> ogra_ac: fair enough, casper script it is. I think if we just sense for the squashfs and if we are on ARM is good enough
<ogra_ac> well, you have archdetect available
<ogra_ac> so you can even do it for dove only
<NCommander> ogra_ac: I didn't realize we had archdetect in the initrd
<ogra_ac> not in th einitrd
<ogra_ac> but your script needs a mounted root anyway :)
<ogra_ac> so just run your check chrooted
<NCommander> ogra_ac: heh
<CIA-28> ubiquity: superm1 * r4408 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c): manually update indicators ABI in panel source.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: superm1 * r4409 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.4.4
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-28
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r294 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog:
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: * Freeze exception (LP: #649597).
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: * Updated screenshots from the Ubuntu 10.10 desktop tour. Thanks
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu:  Dylan McCall and Mat Tomaszewski.
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r295 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/slideshows/ubuntu/slides/screenshots/customise.jpeg: Add updated customize screenshot.
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r296 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (235 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: * Fix update-launchpad-translations to cope with no-longer-existant
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu:  slideshows.
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: * Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: * Remove translations not present in localechooser, and thus not
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu:  available during install.
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r297 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 27
<ev> phew
 * ev wipes sweat from brow
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1365 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new components.
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1366 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu28
<ara> ev, cjwatson, superm1: great work on ubiquity! the installation experience is really good :)
<ev> hooray!
<ev> thanks
<ev> though much appreciation goes to michaelforrest who did the design work
<ara> ev, hello, I tried to to use usb-creator in maverick to create a netbook image (also maverick) and it does not boot :(
<ara> ara@sushirider:~$ apt-cache policy usb-creator-gtk
<ara> usb-creator-gtk:
<ara>   Installed: 0.2.25
<ara>   Candidate: 0.2.25
<ev> ara: can you elaborate on does not boot?  How far does it get?
<ara> ev, nothing, syslinux complains about gfxboot not being a known keyword
<cjwatson> sounds like you have an old syslinux installed?
<ev> which would be odd, given that usb-creator dd's over the code area
<ev> hm, or does it
<ev> nope, definitely does
<cjwatson> oh I meant an old syslinux package on the system where you're running usb-creator
<ev> oh, indeed
<ara> ev, cjwatson: forget about it, I chose a wrong .iso image
<ev> we probably should explicitly depend on syslinux >= 2:4.01+dfsg-3ubuntu1
<ev> ara: can you tell me more about this wrong image?
<ev> was it an Ubuntu image?
<ara> ev, it was 10.04, instead of 10.10 ;-)
<ev> ahhh
<ev> :)
<highvoltage> cjwatson, ev: In Ubiquity, the first page says "You may wish to read the release notes." which points to http://ubuntu.com currently
<highvoltage> cjwatson: I know it might not be possible for this release, but would there be a way for us to make it point to the Edubuntu release notes for Edubuntu?
<NCommander> cjwatson: ev, ogra, anyone else with casper experience: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/643791
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 643791 in casper (Ubuntu) "Installation icon missing from Dove live image. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged]
<shtylman_> openoffice forked... interesting...
<NCommander> shtylman_: its happened before.
<shtylman_> go-oo? or something else?
<NCommander> shtylman_: that, and I there is NeoOffice/J
<cjwatson> NCommander: you forgot to bzr add the new file, apparently
<NCommander> cjwatson: I buried my shame, and posted the file.
<shtylman_> haha
<CIA-28> partman-base: cjwatson * r212 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog parted_server.c):
<CIA-28> partman-base: Expand the small gap we leave at the end of the disk to avoid MD
<CIA-28> partman-base: superblock ambiguity so that it correctly covers the region where
<CIA-28> partman-base: ambiguity might arise. The previous gap was insufficient on disks that
<CIA-28> partman-base: were between 512 and 65535 bytes larger than a multiple of 1048576 bytes
<CIA-28> partman-base: (LP: #569900).
<CIA-28> partman-base: cjwatson * r209 lucid-proposed/ (debian/changelog parted_server.c):
<CIA-28> partman-base: Expand the small gap we leave at the end of the disk to avoid MD
<CIA-28> partman-base: superblock ambiguity so that it correctly covers the region where
<CIA-28> partman-base: ambiguity might arise. The previous gap was insufficient on disks that
<CIA-28> partman-base: were between 512 and 65535 bytes larger than a multiple of 1048576 bytes
<CIA-28> partman-base: (LP: #569900).
<CIA-28> partman-base: cjwatson * r213 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 141ubuntu2
<shtylman_> ev: will there be new artwork for the intro screen to the installer? where there is now a giant cd and computer thing?
<cjwatson> highvoltage: we use a single URL scheme which goes to a redirect table on www.ubuntu.com.  Please ask the website folks to add appropriate entries for you - probably best to file a bug on the ubuntu-website product
<cjwatson> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes?os=edubuntu&ver=10.10&lang=en (for various lang=) - the point of the os= bit is so that this can vary by flavour
<highvoltage> cjwatson: ok, will do thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-29
<ev> shtylman_: what's wrong with those?
<ev> highvoltage: you can make it point to whatever you want by changing /.disk/release_notes_url
<ev> NCommander: you're better off removing ubiquity rather than the oem-config package as that will pick up oem-config-${frontend} as well.
<NCommander> ev: er, I don't think I wantto remove ubiquity in casper from a live image :-)
 * ogra would just remove the diversion :)
 * NCommander whacks ogra 
<ogra> heh
<ev> ah, I seem to have missed the intent of this
<ev> reading comments, ftw
<NCommander> ogra: if [ `uname -m | grep arm` ]; then exit 0
<NCommander> fi
<NCommander> that's not crack is it?
<ev> looks okay to me, though given the point in the release cycle you might want to get at least one more pair of eyes on that
<ogra> a bit broad ... butu will work
<ogra> *but
<NCommander> ogra: its going to die as soon as natty opens
<ogra> yes, since dove is gonna die :)
<cjwatson> please don't use that form
<cjwatson> 'if uname -m | grep -q arm; then ...'
<ogra> oh, yeah ... no subshell
<cjwatson> (or 'if [ "$(uname -m | grep arm)" ]; then ...' - quoting matters - but it's a useless use of test)
<ara> ev, morning!
<ev> hiya
<ara> ev, is it normal that ubuntu dvd is installing all the lang packs and then uninstall those that don't apply?
<ev> yes
<ev> what it's doing is copying all the files from a read-only copy of the live CD filesystem, which includes all the langpacks
<ev> then it removes the ones it doesn't need at the end
<ev> now, it has a bit of smarts to know it's going to remove certain files that it is about to copy, and thus doesn't copy them
<ara> ev, isn't there a way to avoid that? at least for lang packs
<ara> for cd is OK, there are not many, but the dvd....
<ev> ara: the above mentioned speed up should mostly take care of it
<ev> it wont really be copying any files for the langpack packages it ultimately removes
<ara> ev, from the logs it seems that it did copy them
<ev> ara: it will say it did, but it's not actually doing it
<ev> if you want to see for yourself, put the installer in debug mode and run through it
<ev> that should spit out a bunch of "blacklisting:" messages in /var/log/installer/debug
<ev> for all the files it's skipping
<ara> ev, OK, thanks a lot! (and sorry for being skeptical ;-) )
<ev> no worries at all
<CIA-28> base-installer: cjwatson * r405 ubuntu/debian/ (base-installer.templates bootstrap-base.templates changelog): merge lp:~cody-somerville/base-installer/fix-final_apt_preferences-waypoint-failure-with-live-installer
<CIA-28> base-installer: cjwatson * r406 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.107ubuntu3
<mR0_> how to install nvidia manualy?
<highvoltage> ev: thanks!
<davmor2> ev: the installer on netbook just goes off the bottom of the screen.   Also if you click on the arrow to see the details they are all off the screen with no obvious way to read them :(
<ev> Goes off the screen on what page?
<ev> I realised this morning that I should've put a check for enough free vertical space around the code that constructs the expander
<ev> A bit too late for that now though
<davmor2> ev: from the first page that displays the progress bar it only displays about 2/3's of the bar
<ev> What's the screen resolution on this netbook?
<Riddell> ev: after OEM install and setup I still have ubiquity installed, isn't it ment to be removed?
<Riddell> bug 651086
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651086 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Install icons stays in netbook favourites after OEM install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651086
<ev> Riddell:about to be in a meeting. I suspect the work superm1 did to refine the removal process failed to cover kde. I'll have a look when I get out though.
<ev> I could be quite wrong
<shtylman_> ev: they look like death
<superm1> ev, Riddell it should still be removed using the same method as lucid did on the kde frontend
<superm1> only difference for kde frontend for maverick will be that DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS is getting unset due to it crashing debconf when running and the locale is set this time around during the removal
<superm1> if it's not getting removed, run oem-config in mode and get some logs filed
<Riddell> superm1: ok I'll do that in a bit
 * ev 's brain is mush today.  Having a very hard time following the intent along the path of grub_default().
<ev> cjwatson, superm1: does this make sense to you (with the code move to make the flow a bit more clear): http://paste.ubuntu.com/502719/
<ev> mind you, I don't know if that actually fixes anything
<ev> but in investigating bug 630529 I noticed it was comparing files that could very well be a by-whatever symlink and a device node
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630529 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installing from USB drive writes boot sector to USB not HDD (affects: 1) (heat: 192)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630529
<ev> flow> I found it confusing that it went through all that work, only to say "nah, lets do things this way instead" right at the end of the function
<superm1> moving that bootremovable bit makes sense to me
<superm1> that test for os.path.samefile won't be too happy though if target is something like '(hd0)'
<superm1> ev, i noticed the ubuntu font made it into main and on disks for today, do you know if the intention is actually to switch to it by default still(for UI and installer and what not)?  i'm just a little worried that some of the text on my plugins won't fit right, and don't want to run into the same thing as last release having to fix stuff very last minute
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-30
<NCommander> ogra: your not awake yet, are you?
<persia> Probably ~250 minutes before you get a coherent response.
<NCommander> persia: I can wait
<CIA-28> ubiquity: superm1 * r4410 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: If a derivative doesn't provide a release notes URL on the media, don't show
<CIA-28> ubiquity: the release notes label (LP: #651800)
 * persia makes vague noises about "flavour" vs. "derivative" and points at Mint
<superm1> it could potentially have the same problem
<superm1> anyone who isn't providing .disk/release_notes_url and using gtk could really
<persia> Ah, true.
<persia> I'm very likely oversensitive on the issue.
<ev> superm1: ah, nice catch on the (hd0) bit.  It is my understanding that the new font will be made the default, but best to check with someone like Robbie or Colin to be sure.
<NCommander> cjwatson: ping, I got your message from last night w.r.t. casper patch, I respun it last night, can you re-review it?
<NCommander> ^- ogra as well
<ogra> NCommander, i'm working on merging it
<ogra> NCommander, failed
<ogra> your branch isnt up to date
<ogra> NCommander, please fix that
<ogra> NCommander, also, please create a release note on bug 643791
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 643791 in casper (Ubuntu) "Installation icon missing from Dove live image. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/643791
<NCommander> ogra: ugh, I thought I did fix it
<NCommander> ogra: merged
<NCommander> ogra: er, release note what?
<NCommander> ogra: if the bug is fixed, then it doesn't need a release note
<ogra> NCommander, RC is about to be published
<ogra> the bug isnt fixed
<ogra> it *will* be fixed
<NCommander> ogra: comment added
<ogra> k
<ogra> and proper instructions too i hope
<NCommander> ogra: They're there
<ogra> NCommander, no sudo needed ?
<superm1> ev, okay well i'll try and see if i can instrument it to use the font then so i can do some testing before that hits
<ev> superm1: I've had some luck with this by copying the gconf keys for fonts to the gconf.xml.defaults file:
<ev> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Change gconf values (fonts, panels etc.)
<ev> and by some luck I mean that it worked for me :)
<superm1> okay cool, that should help
<cody-somerville> Are any of the images produced for Maverick UEFI multi-catalog? I thought the 64bit images were suppose to be.
<cjwatson> amd64 is, yes
<cjwatson> you can use the dumpet package to confirm this
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/503400/
<cjwatson> er, only in Debian at the moment
<cjwatson> wait, still in NEW actually, sigh
<cody-somerville> shouldn't there be a /boot/grub/ directory? Looking at the RC images, I don't see it in the .list file
<cjwatson> nope
<cjwatson> er, actually
<cjwatson> yes there is, although that's not how it EFI-boots
<cjwatson> the EFI boot image isn't a file on the iso9660 filesystem
<cjwatson> it's possible that it could be but I was trying to conserve space
<cjwatson> actually, this is total garbage
<cjwatson> I was looking at the wrong image to remind myself.  I should probably just go to the pub
<cjwatson> I forget why it isn't in the .list file, and that's probably a bug of some kind, but there's a /boot/grub/efi.img in the image
 * cjwatson leaves before spouting more nonsense
<highvoltage> cjwatson: enjoy :)
<ogra_ac> NCommander, tour tree still doesnt merge properly
<ogra_ac> *your
<ogra_ac> hmm
<ogra_ac>   840 Michael Casadevall        2010-09-30 [merge]
<ogra_ac>       Merge truck
<ogra_ac> NCommander, probably you should merge trunk instead :P
 * ogra_ac fiddles with it manually now to get that off his plate
<ogra_ac> NCommander, merged and uploaded
<superm1> ev, yeah sounds like it's likely gonna happen.  here's the FFe: bug 649616
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649616 in ubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "FFE: Use font='Ubuntu' as default UI font in light-themes (affects: 1) (heat: 30)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649616
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-01
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4411 ubiquity/ (156 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad (LP: #652395).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4412 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: partman-base 141ubuntu2.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4413 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.4.5
<cjwatson> ok, this is bizarre, why isn't the nb slideshow translation showing up
 * cjwatson wonders if it's specific to nb
<cjwatson> ah, translation not added
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: cjwatson * r299 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (201 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Update translations from Launchpad, including adding Norwegian Bokmål
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: and Nynorsk (LP: #652395).
<CIA-28> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: cjwatson * r300 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 28
<bobba> So I've made some changes to the installer and it says there is an "unrecoverable error" - how might I debug the installer to find out what it thinks went wrong?
<cjwatson> run it with 'ubiquity -d' and look in /var/log/syslog and /var/log/installer/debug
<bobba> ahhh thanks :)
<bobba> although when running that it doesn't tell me there is a fatal error; it just does nothing from the desktop it booted me into
<bobba> the syslog isn't updated and the debug log file isn't created
<bobba> :)
<bobba> oh, sorry, syslog does say something about pulseaudio failing to load which is surprising
<bobba> that appears to be unrelated though as it seems to be trying to load it independently of running the installer
<bobba> I've tracked the problem down to gksudo not working! It silently doesn't run the thing it's told to...
<bobba> Found it - just in case someone else has the same problem and asks in here, the problem is that when I copied the files in the ISO I didn't preserve the permissions, so things like su lost their setuid flag
<cjwatson> ah yes, cp -a is important
<cjwatson> (and run it as root)
<bobba> I'm now doing unsquash rather than mount + cp :) Slightly safer in my mind ;)
<cjwatson> shouldn't be much difference
<cjwatson> if the kernel's squashfs driver misinterprets the filesystem then you have bigger problems
<bobba> well it worked :) Fantastic cjwatson - thank you so much
<cjwatson> you're welcome
<bobba> ext3 was the default on installation :)
 * Riddell wibbles about bug 634664
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634664 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Updates not installed when selected and internet is available (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634664
<ev> the intended behavior is that it downloads updates, but does not install them
<cjwatson> ev: bug 651112 looks nasty, I thought we'd squashed bugs of the form "installed to external disk but it put the bootloader on the internal disk"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651112 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "External hard drive install won't boot (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651112
<ev> indeed, and I've been struggling to reproduce/fix this
<ev> I have a patch that may go some way towards fixing it, that I need to polish to account for (hd0) style names
<ev> I'll do that shortly
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1367 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Add input, NIC, and NFS modules to armel netboot images (LP: #652522).
<davmor2> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/651084 I think I know what the issue is here, without the network connect wubi can't download the iso it need to install.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651084 in wubi "Maverick Wubi fails to install when no network is present. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Incomplete]
<cjwatson> but it should be using the USB stick not downloading an image.
<cjwatson> I expect that the Windows code is failing to find the USB stick
<davmor2> cjwatson: Ah that sounds plausible :)
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-02
<JanC> does anybody know why simple install into free diskspace was removed from ubiquity?  (bug #652852)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652852 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity doesn't suggest to install on unallocated free space (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652852
#ubuntu-installer 2010-10-03
<sycrim> Hello.  Would anyone be able to point me to information on how to modify the kernel used in an alternate installer iso?  I need to build intel iommu support into an installer kernel and wanted to know the easiest way to approach this.
<CIA-28> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r634 ubuntu/ (choose-mirror.c debian/changelog):
<CIA-28> choose-mirror: Fix mismerge of Ubuntu-specific change to skip mirror validation if the
<CIA-28> choose-mirror: base system is installable and we're installing from a mirror in the
<CIA-28> choose-mirror: masterlist. With the reorganisation of suite validation in 2.30,
<CIA-28> choose-mirror: exiting early meant that the proxy question never got asked. Instead,
<CIA-28> choose-mirror: modify get_release and check_arch to return early in this case, but
<CIA-28> choose-mirror: otherwise keep going (LP: #613550).
<CIA-28> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r635 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.33ubuntu2
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-26
<jibel> ev, morning. bug 743359 looks popular these days. I've been able to reproduce and attached the logs in debug mode if that helps.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 743359 in ubiquity "Installer: LockFailedException: Failed to lock /target/var/cache/apt/archives/lock" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743359
<ev> jibel: thanks, I'll have a look at it after bug 820514, bug 781385, and bug 855685
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 820514 in ubiquity "oem-config-remove-gtk not found during preinstalled desktop initialization" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820514
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 781385 in ubiquity "Ubiquity GTK should have useful accessible names set in the Glade .ui files instead of using the variable names" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781385
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855685 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "Slideshow: "Ubuntu is all about working for real people"" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855685
<jibel> thanks
<CIA-45> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r383 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (debian/changelog slideshows/ubuntu/slides/accessibility.html): Ubuntu is people! Thanks Dylan McCall (LP: #855685).
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4983 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Only set the ATK widget names to their GtkBuilder counterparts when
<CIA-45> ubiquity: --ldtp is set (LP: #781385)
<CIA-45> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r384 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (381 files in 7 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<jibel> ev, about wubi, I looked at bug 842397. a call to find_iso is missing from cache_cd_path
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 842397 in wubi "Offline Wubi install no longer works in Oneiric Wubi.exe rev225" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842397
<jibel> but there is a chicken-egg problem. the search path for ISOs includes backup_dir
<jibel> which is defined later in the task create_dir_structure
<jibel> The simplest fix would be to restore the call to find_iso and remove backup_dir from the search path
<jibel> From the comment in unstallation_page.py ISO backup is disabled anyway
<jibel> ev, what do you think ?
<CIA-45> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r385 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 47
<ev> jibel: looking
<CIA-45> netcfg: cjwatson * r1276 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog dhcp.c static.c): Don't preseed IP addresses as hostnames (LP: #856088).
<CIA-45> netcfg: cjwatson * r1277 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.68ubuntu5
<jibel> ev, I pushed https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/wubi/lp-842397 but the real fix would be to implement offline support for disk images. I can look at it later this week if you wish.
<ev> jibel: so I just tried running wubi with --isopath= and it works fine.
<ev> ah, I see now
<ev> I was confusing find_cd for find_iso in the code
<ev> nothing calls out to find_iso at the moment
<Peanut> Hi again - I'm trying to install Natty 32-bit server on a diskless box - everything works fine until after telling it what the install-server is going to be, a bit later the ethernet interface goes down and it complains about not being able to reach the install server (gosh). The interface in question is a tigon/tg3 (BCM95702A20). Originally the kernel is fine with this card though complaining about missing firmware (for TSO etc.), but once that firmw
<Peanut> sorry, with diskless I mean it has no floppy or CD drive, it does have harddisks.
<jibel> ev, I tried again with r234 and it doesn't use a local iso, but will use a local CD.
<ev> jibel: are you passing --isopath=?
<ev> or are you putting the iso in the same directory and expecting it to work
<jibel> ev, I tried both
<ev> isopath should work
<ev> as it worked for me with r234
<jibel> ev, are you testing on windows or wine ?
<ev> windows
<ev> r223.1.1 is where I seem to have gone at find_iso with a hatched, but helpfully I didn't explain why in the commit log
<ev> hatchet*
<ev> and no thanks to bzr search there, as it was pretty much useless
<Peanut> Ah, I'm being bitten by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/760887
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 760887 in debian-installer "Unable to network install on natty" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> it works with wine but fails on windows with the same binary :(
<jibel> iso_path is None on windows
<ev> interesting
<ev> just trying to get a handle on why I ripped out this part of use_iso and use_cd
<ev> given that they're not touched by the disk image stuff
<ev> ah, refactoring.
<jibel> stupid me, that's a silly path mapping error between cygwin and windows
<jibel> it used to work because wubi.exe and the iso were in the same directory
<jibel> ev, anyway, you might be interested by http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jibel/wubi/lp-842397/revision/235/data/images/Ubuntu.ico#data/images/Ubuntu.ico
<jibel> it fixes the blurry icon in Windows taskbar
<ev> AWESOME!
<ev> how did you do that?
<ev> it was confusing me to no end
<jibel> the application icon is the distro icon and it must be a multi-resolution icon.
<jibel> derivatives need to update their icon too.
<ev> ahhh
<ev> I was updating wubi.iso
<ev> oop
<ev> s
<ev> jibel: okay, I see how this is overlapping with what you were saying before about the backup dir
<ev> sorry about not quite understanding earlier
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r235 trunk/src/wubi/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Unbreak finding a local ISO and remove the backup directory code. find_iso would depend on it, but we don't create that directory so early on and we're not backing up ISOs, so there's no sense in keeping it around.
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r236 trunk/data/images/Ubuntu.ico: Provide a better Ubuntu icon. Thanks Jean-Baptiste Lallement
<jibel> ev, sorry for the confusion :)
<ev> entirely on me :)
<ev> fixed now
<ev> the next cd spin will have the change
<jibel> ev, I'm updating the automated test to work with a disk image
<jibel> is there something like 'custom-installation' with disk images to load additional data at installation time
<jibel> ?
<ev> at what point in the installation? Windows or in the initramfs?
<jibel> any. Previously, I copied a "custom-installation" directory to c:/ubuntu/install/ and a casper-hook copies the data to the target. Does it still work with disk images ?
<jibel> I need to add unittests to the installed system and some test settings (jenkins id, what's being tested, ...)
<ev> hm
<ev> the second stage of the installation for disk images is entirely in the initramfs
<ev> we could reuse early_command though
<jibel> I looked at it but found nothing that could copy data from the host system.
<jibel> the best solution I came with so far, is to mount the disk image. Not ideal and of course, there is no ext2 driver for windows 7.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4984 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Provide a means of preseeding an oem-config frontend (LP: #820514).
<CIA-45> console-setup: cjwatson * r421 ubuntu/debian/ (70 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~vorlon/console-setup/lp.838669
<CIA-45> console-setup: cjwatson * r422 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu26
<CIA-45> installation-guide: cjwatson * r498 ubuntu/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-45> installation-guide: Replace 'netcfg/disable_dhcp' with 'netcfg/disable_autoconfig'
<CIA-45> installation-guide: throughout. (We could probably do with some description of the new IPv6
<CIA-45> installation-guide: behaviour as well, but this is better than nothing.)
<CIA-45> installation-guide: cjwatson * r499 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml):
<CIA-45> installation-guide: Replace 'console-setup/modelcode', 'console-setup/layoutcode', and
<CIA-45> installation-guide: 'console-setup/variantcode' with 'keyboard-configuration/modelcode',
<CIA-45> installation-guide: 'keyboard-configuration/layoutcode', and
<CIA-45> installation-guide: 'keyboard-configuration/variantcode' respectively (LP: #800822).
<CIA-45> installation-guide: cjwatson * r500 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100518ubuntu5
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4985 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Terminate the updates download process before we get to
<CIA-45> ubiquity: remove_extras (LP: #743359).
<ev> jibel: ^ I hope that fixes it, but I have no way of verifying
<jibel> ev, I still get the error when I run the installer with 'download updates while installing' checked. I copied install.py from r4985 to /usr/share/ubiquity/ on a live session then ran ubiquity
<ev> argh
<infinity> ev: *poke*
<ev> infinity: about to leave soon, but pong
<infinity> ev: Untested, but if your "export FRONTEND" in the upstart script (for preseeding) works, wouldn't exporting the FRONTEND in oem-config-firstboot have the same effect?
<infinity> ev: Which would force consistency (finishing with whatever frontend you start with), and kill the bug?
<ev> what effect would that have that my change didn't cover?
<infinity> It would mean that a non-preseeded frontend would remain consistent.
<infinity> Since the problem for us seems to be randomly switching from gebconf to gtk halfway through.
<infinity>  # TODO: will this work for X-based frontends when X isn't up yet?
<infinity>  if [ -z "$FRONTEND" ]; then
<infinity> -	FRONTEND="$(/usr/sbin/oem-config -q)"
<infinity> +	export FRONTEND="$(/usr/sbin/oem-config -q)"
<infinity>  fi
<infinity>  
<infinity> debconf, even.
<ev> but what isn't getting FRONTEND that's spawned from oem-config-firstboot?
<infinity> oem-config-remove, one would assume, from the bug.
<ev> but that's selected based on the value of FRONTEND, no?
<infinity> But you don't export FRONTEND after selecting it in firstboot.
<infinity> So, subprocesses won't inherit it.
<ev> it doesn't need to...
<ev> unless I'm missing something
<ev> oem-config-remove-gtk wont be called because the frontend will be debconf or whatever you set
<infinity> Well, then I'm at a loss as to how this bug is occurring at all.
<ev> because oem-config -q returns the gtk frontend
<ev> at least that was my impression
<ogra_> on headless it cant
<infinity> We're not setting a frontend.  But one is set by "/usr/sbin/oem-config -q"
<ogra_> we dont install it there
<cjwatson> I thought the frontend was meant to be set by preseeding
<ogra_> we are setting a d-i frontend iirc
<ogra_> or unset it ...
<cjwatson> d-i  oem-config-udeb/frontend        string debconf
 * ogra_ checks the code
<cjwatson> et al
<cjwatson> maybe you don't do that in preinstalled
<ogra_> no. that was for fixing serial vs framebuffer
<infinity> Well, okay.  I'm getting confused.
<infinity> We don't fail to run oem-config.
<cjwatson> ah, actually, all that does is control which oem-config-$frontend gets installed, so never mind me
<infinity> Which means the frontend IS being set correctly, even if by accident.
<ev> gotta run!
<infinity> And it's not remaining consistent.
<infinity> The lack of consistency is the bug.  Whether we should be explicitely setting it is another possible bug.
<cjwatson> we explicitly say FRONTEND="$FRONTEND" ... when calling oem-config-wrapper
<cjwatson> so I don't see how it can be a lack-of-export bug
<infinity> But the part where oem-config starts in a debconf UI, and then swaps halfway through is... Wrong.
<ogra_> well, the consistency is that we keep ubiquity installed on all preinstalled images atm
<infinity> cjwatson: And that call obviously works, or we'd not get oem-config at all.
<ogra_> though i suspect there are different bugs
<cjwatson> has anyone done set -x here?
<infinity> No, I haven't debugged at all.  Just chaed the bug a bit.  I might abuse it now. :P
<infinity> s/chaed/chased/
<infinity> Still, lack-of-export would be a reasonable explanation if oem-config-wrapper forks or re-execs at any point.
<ogra_> ahm, found it
<ogra_> debian-installer/framebuffer=false
<infinity> And, conversely, if lack-of-export isn't the issue, then the upstart preseeding fix wouldn't help any, even if we preseed.
<ogra_> thats what we set on headless, i dont think that has any influence on oem-config though
<infinity> ogra_: Apparently, we want "ubiquity/frontend=debconf_ui", looking at the code.  But, like I said, if that works, and the current bit doesn't, it would only be because the upstart job has an "export", and oem-config-firstboot doesn't, and that's still broken from a consistency standpoint.  But I'm going to play here for a sec.
<cjwatson> re-exec preserves the environment
<cjwatson> and it doesn't fork and re-exec itself
<cjwatson> ogra_: certainly has zero influence on whether oem-config-remove-gtk is called
<infinity> cjwatson: I dunno, maybe I'm misunderstanding how this all works, but I would assume that if our FRONTEND was set to gtk_ui, the first call to oem-config in -wrapper would fail, and we'd never actually get anywhere, right?
<infinity> cjwatson: Or is it, perhaps, that ubiquity does sanity checking on the environment and goes debconf in the absense of $DISPLAY, so the only bit that actually breaks is oem-config-remove*?
<cjwatson> it might fall back to debconf automatically if it can't find gtk
<cjwatson> although in that case you'd expect -q to say that
<infinity> Yeah.  Hence why (while I'm willing to admit we should be preseeding this) it still feels like a ubiquity bug somewhere too.
<cjwatson> I expect so, yes
<infinity> But I'll write a daily to an SD and trace a bit.
<cjwatson> ev's preseeding (well, cmdline-parsing) fix looks right to me, and I can see why it's different from exporting FRONTEND in oem-config-firstboot
<cjwatson> oem-config-firstboot only ever does detection; this lets you override
<cjwatson> though I think there's a bug that the detected FRONTEND isn't passed to oem-config
<infinity> Well, yes, I can see why it needs to export, since it's not directly calling.
<cjwatson> I think the fix for that is http://paste.ubuntu.com/697385/
<infinity> To make it universally fail? :)
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4986 trunk/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.install-amd64 ubiquity.install-i386): Install new files from grub-installer >= 1.66.
<cjwatson> Well, if detection is failing you need to fix that too
<cjwatson> But it would eliminate the inconsistency
<infinity> I'll play locally a bit and follow up to the bug later today.
 * infinity downloads images.
<infinity> cjwatson: Agreed on the consistency thing, though, it's frustrating.
<infinity> (Though, it does lead the the followup of "why does ubiquity appear to magically DTRT without a frontend specified?"
<infinity> )
<cjwatson> 'cos it tries gtk_ui then kde_ui then debconf_ui; it's congruent with debconf itself in this respect
<infinity> So, one could perhaps change -wrapper to do the same thing for remove, and all would be shiny.
<infinity> remove-gtk || FRONTEND=kde remove || FRONTED=dialog remove || true
<cjwatson> there should be no need for that; that's why we call oem-config -q and record what it sayd
<cjwatson> *says
<infinity> (And then we'd still want to preseed to avoid all those try/fail codepaths, but at least the behaviour of both tools would be consistent.
<infinity> )
<cjwatson> let's not add more autodetection, let's fix what we have
<infinity> cjwatson: Kay.  In circles, I guess, then.  Shouldn't -q output the value of "I tried everything, and only N worked"?  ie: outputting the same frontend it would end up actually using, not the first it finds?
<cjwatson> oem-config -q should list the frontend that's actually going to be used
<cjwatson> yes, it should
<cjwatson> if it's not, fix it :)
<infinity> :)
<infinity> Pointer at where that detection bit might live?
<infinity> Vaguely.
<cjwatson> search for query in bin/ubiquity
<infinity> Danke.
 * infinity goes to smoke while cards flash.
<CyON> hai guys !! I have a ubuntu 11.10  installed on , one of my partition and now I want to install xp on my other partition..any one can help me !!
<cjwatson> For installing Windows, you'll need help from a channel that knows about Windows, rather than one that knows about Ubuntu
<CyON> ok ..
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1443 natty-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu29.1
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-27
<infinity> ev / cjwatson : Okay, so that bug was entirely misrepresented to me as somehow relating to us using the debconf frontend which, in fact, upon testing locally, it's pretty clear we don't.  Not a seed issue, per se (we use default seed), but a live-build config issue.
<ev> jibel: would you be so kind as to reproduce bug 743359, and get a `ps auxf > ps.log` at the time of the crash? I'm surprised that my proposed fix didn't solve it. Not sure what else it could be.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 743359 in ubiquity "Installer: LockFailedException: Failed to lock /target/var/cache/apt/archives/lock" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743359
<jibel> ev, that's weird, I can reproduce the LockFailedException with Beta2 but not today's images. Ubiquity is 2.6.35 on both (2.6.36 failed to build)
<jibel> I'll try to fully update beta2 before installing to check if that makes a difference.
<jibel> s/2.6/2.7
<jibel> I applied all updates (excepted kernel) before installation and then Beta 2 installation didn't failed. I'll update the bug report with the logs when ubiquity crashes.
<stgraber> cjwatson: looking at bug 848072 I'm now wondering if it's not caused by netcfg flushing the addresses and routes only when using static addressing (if I'm reading netcfg's code properly)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 848072 in netcfg "[oneiric] net-installer dhcp client fails with a DHCPDECLINE" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848072
<stgraber> is there any reason not to have netcfg flush all the addresses and routes before attempting autoconfiguration, at least for dhcpv4 (v6 might be a bit trickier because of slaac)
<cjwatson> stgraber: could be.  I think the dhclient-script at least sometimes flushes addresses but not routes
<cjwatson> it sounds like it makes sense, from ten seconds' thought :-)
<stgraber> I'll try to hack netcfg to always flush everything on startup, then run that through my tests and see if something breaks :) having dhclient-script do it only works if we do DHCP twice, not if you have some mix of static and DHCP (tftp says DHCP but then kickstart says static)
<cjwatson> right
<stgraber> cjwatson: is there a reason why netcfg would be started more than twice when using kickstart for preseeding?
<cjwatson> more than twice?  I don't think so.  twice, yes
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/697929/ (grep "Starting netcfg" in /var/log/syslog)
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/697930/ full syslog
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'm mostly looking at what's happening around the DHCPDECLINE and I see 3 "Starting netcfg" around that time
<cjwatson> hmmmm.
<superm1> jibel, i'd think you can generate on beta2 but not today's because beta2 has more updates to download, whereas today's includes more of them
<superm1> so the apt-get upgrade process runs longer on b2
<cjwatson> I really can't see why that's happening
<cjwatson> it's not execing itself AFAICS, and kickseed only calls netcfg.postinst once
<stgraber> running the exact same setup without kickstart starts netcfg twice, so still one more time than it should
<jibel> superm1, agree. ev's fix yesterday should have fixed it, but it seems apt still holds the lock.
<superm1> jibel, well when the dash process gets send the terminate signal, does it also terminate children?
<cjwatson> if it has to, that usually indicates a bug elsewhere
<cjwatson> perhaps failure to work around python's SIGPIPE bug?
<jibel> superm1, no it doesn't
<jibel> superm1, it continues to run hence the crash when ubiquity tries to install other packages like langpacks
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/697948/ (the "with arg: %s" part shows argv[1])
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r237 trunk/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Removed unused Ubuntu Netbook images (symlinks).
<stgraber> got to run, will be back in an hour
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, so I also see netcfg being called with 255.255.255.0 as first parameter when booting without ks=, I did a quick grep through the initrd to try and find what's doing that call but couldn't find any match. Any idea?
<cjwatson> stgraber: I'm as puzzled as you are; I'll continue thinking about it
<stgraber> cjwatson: I guess I'll just strace the whole install process and see what I get...
<cjwatson> it'd be nice to know the parent of the offending netcfg processes
<stgraber> cjwatson: /sbin/dhclient-script is the parent (unless I messed up my very hackish PPID check :))
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, found it: new_mask="/$(ptom $new_subnet_mask)"
<stgraber> so that's not something to be worried about, though I guess netcfg should be changed not to print it's "Starting netcfg..." message when only the ptom function is used
<cjwatson> ah, right, got it.  easy fix, I'll do that later
<stgraber> cjwatson: when you have a sec, can you look at the patch in bug 848072 it seems to fix the bug and doesn't seem to regress anything obvious
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 848072 in netcfg "[oneiric] net-installer dhcp client fails with a DHCPDECLINE" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848072
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-28
<infinity> cjwatson: The vexpress kernel change recently had something to do with d-i targets, right?  I was only vaguely paying attention.  If you turn on the d-i vexpress build, that should take care of keeping it in main, I assume, so Martin will stop wondering if it needs demotion? :)
<cjwatson> infinity: right, was planning on it
<cjwatson> that was bug 826021
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 826021 in linux-linaro-vexpress "Please re-enable crypto-modules udeb" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826021
<cjwatson> let me test-build it first; I'll get back to you next week :-P
<infinity> Hah.
<infinity> I think we have a developer-accessible Panda in the DC...
<cjwatson> Meh, I'm already on kakadu
<infinity> Kay.
<infinity> scheat.canonical.com should be the porter box.
<infinity> And if I didn't have StrictHostKeyChecking on, I'd be logged in by now...
<cjwatson> (is it just me who always thinks "kaaaakaaaaaaadoo doo doo push pineapple shake a tree"?)
<infinity> adconrad@scheat:~$ dchroot -l
<infinity> Available chroots: lucid, maverick, natty, oneiric [default]
<infinity> Look at that.
<infinity> Shiny.
<cjwatson> awesome.
<infinity> You can -j2!  Tempting!
<cjwatson> if I die of boredom waiting for kakadu then I'll try that.  still on the first cup of coffee though so I might just fall asleep again.
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1538 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Re-enable armel/linaro-vexpress and move it to 3.0.0-1007 kernels.
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1539 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/linaro-omap.cfg debian/changelog): Move armel/linaro-omap to 3.0.0-1007 kernels.
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1540 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu67
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4989 trunk/scripts/install.py: Make the update process termination more consistent with the rest of ubiquity, and provide some logging to help further diagnose the bug.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4990 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-45> ubiquity: 1.57ubuntu26, grub-installer 1.68ubuntu2, hw-detect 1.81ubuntu3,
<CIA-45> ubiquity: netcfg 1.68ubuntu5, partman-base 151ubuntu2.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4991 trunk/scripts/install.py: Kill the entire process group, and with it, apt-get.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4992 trunk/scripts/install.py: Remove duplicate errno import. Thanks pyflakes
<cjwatson> I wish unity-2d worked properly in kvm
<ogra_> it doesnt ?
<cjwatson> it sometimes sort of works but randomly breaks a lot for me; I can't really use kvm for ubiquity development any more
<ogra_> weird
 * ogra_ hasnt seen much breakage since A1 in unity-2d 
<ogra_> cjwatson, might be the composite extension thats on by default, it doesnt do any harm on arm frambuffer but i could imagine it behaves different on vesa
<ogra_> iirc you can disable it in d-conf somewhere
<ogra_> (a metacity key)
<ev> virtualbox has 3d driver support, for what it's worth
<ev> the non-ose one, anyway
<cjwatson> ogra_: that's always lots of fun to arrange on a live CD
<ogra_> hmm, if thats the case you might end up with compiz under unity-2d
<cjwatson> ev: yeah, but I had a virtualisation tool already that was working fine :)
<ev> and unrelated to testing live CDs, but http://www.vagrantup.com makes working with virtualbox quite nice
<ev> cjwatson: indeed, I realize it didn't directly address your question
<cjwatson> and lots of finger macros
<ev> ah yes
<ev> I think we should just go back to the days when we were being given vmware licenses like they were candy
<cjwatson> it was a great day when I switched from vmware to kvm
<ev> haha, oh yes, I'm forgetting the constant module breakage and workarounds
<cjwatson> yep, looking up whoever it was's site somewhere in .cz for the latest runes
<cjwatson> TBH I don't know that 3d support would improve things noticeably here, given that unity is sufficiently much more sluggish than unity-2d on my laptop that I switched to unity-2d
<cjwatson> although to be fair I hear that they reckon they've fixed a lot of the leaks
<ogra_> no, but unity-2d (if you select the session in lightdm) forcefully uses metacity ... if the auto-fallback thing in the normal unity session kicks in it might use compiz with -2d
<cjwatson> I want it to use metacity :)
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> oh I see what you mean
<cjwatson> possibly
<cjwatson> at least my networking is slowly getting less appalling; twice the bandwidth I had last week
<cjwatson> (twice of not a lot is still not a lot, but even so)
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4993 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Fix typo around setting the ATK name of widgets. Thanks unit tests.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4994 trunk/ (151 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4995 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.37
<cjwatson> hmm.  my libsoup-based callback fetcher for the timezone page *seems* to be working, but some of the completions randomly don't seem to be filled in
<cjwatson> maybe I'm calling set_model at the wrong time
<cjwatson> ev: I'd appreciate your review of https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/ubiquity/libsoup-timezone/+merge/77324
<cjwatson> I think I've tested it about as well as I can now
<cjwatson> I used 'sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j DROP' to simulate the appropriate kind of lossy network
<ev> cjwatson: will do!
<cjwatson> (done a full test install with that on the nobbled network, succeeded)
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1541 ubuntu/ (build/config/amd64/netboot.cfg debian/changelog): Bump amd64 netboot image size by another 256KiB.
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1542 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu68
<CIA-45> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r386 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (8 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-45> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Update screenshots to reflect the latest desktop changes
<CIA-45> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: (LP: #861410).
<stgraber> cjwatson: two questions for you
<stgraber> got RAOF to do some tests last night for bug 854967
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 854967 in friendly-recovery "boot to rescue mode in Oneiric" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854967
<stgraber> apparently nouveau isn't affected by the problem but nvidia is, testers confirm setting gfxpayload=text works for them
<stgraber> is that something you'd be fine with me changing in grub (only for the recovery entry)?
<cjwatson> not in grub; that's what the gfxpayload blacklist is for surely
<cjwatson> whatever the nvidia package is should probably blacklist nvidia cards
<cjwatson> that way it won't be in place if the nvidia package isn't installed
<stgraber> oh, that'd make sense indeed, I'm not really familiar with how that blacklist works. Will comment in the bug, re-assign to the nvidia package and then have a look at that blacklist
<stgraber> cjwatson: second one is bug 848072
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 848072 in netcfg "[oneiric] net-installer dhcp client fails with a DHCPDECLINE" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848072
<cjwatson> right, still in my review queue, your patch looked reasonable at first glance though
<stgraber> perfect
<stgraber> getting back to playing with nvidia hardware then, thanks!
<cjwatson> might want to check with slangasek whether he minds nvidia being gfxpayload-blacklisted across the board; it would likely affect his flicker-free boot work
 * cjwatson laboriously works on duplicating bug 851704
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851704 in grub2 "GRUB reports error after successful installation (Alternate)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851704
<stgraber> ok, I'll poke slangasek about it, though testing on my nvidia system here currently gives me "BIOS => blank => cursor => plymouth => blank => lightdm" so not exactly flicker free :)
<cjwatson> yeah, that's probably a good sign for blacklisting
<cjwatson> right.  excessively complex partitioning layout created, installing base system.  time for coffee
<ev> cjwatson: I've replied to the merge proposal with a question
<ev> ooo, coffee is a good idea
<ev> shame we're down to the grade 4 stuff (out of 10)
<jibel> ev, I tried r4995 and 'download while installing' still fails.
<ev> ARGH
<ev> how on earth..
<jibel> ev, killpg should be called with the pgid not the pid but then it will also kill ubiquity which is a member of the same process group than update-apt-cache sudo being the parent process.
<cjwatson> killing the pg sounds wrong.  shouldn't the descendant processes die due to SIGPIPE or similar?
<cjwatson> you aren't using the usual SIGPIPE fix when spawning update-apt-cache; I wonder if that matters
<cjwatson> ev: I'll give http://paste.ubuntu.com/698518/ a try in a bit and see how that behaves; my previous attempts didn't seem to go well but I might have made a mistake
<superm1> cjwatson, i think there are two parts to that firewall bug.  the geoname piece that you have that soup merge request, but there is also clock-setup's postinst which is calling rdate
<cjwatson> superm1: clock-setup has its own timeout handling though
<cjwatson> I'm a lot less concerned about that because AFAICS it doesn't break installation
<cjwatson> if there are two parts, it should be two bugs
<superm1> oh clock-setup calls into tzsetup which is using wget with a 15 second timeout
<jibel> superm1, clock-setup doesn't freezes the installer.
<cjwatson> slowdown => not great; total freeze => baaaaaad
<superm1> yeah
<charlie-tca> ev, cjwatson : Can one of you push the fix to bug 781385 out today?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 781385 in ubiquity "Ubiquity GTK should have useful accessible names set in the Glade .ui files instead of using the variable names" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781385
<ev> charlie-tca: it's been uploaded, but there was a build failure
<ev> in the process of sorting that out
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<ev> sure thing
<CIA-45> console-setup: cjwatson * r423 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/el.po po/fa.po po/he.po po/pa.po po/zh_TW.po):
<CIA-45> console-setup: Update Greek, Persian, Hebrew, Punjabi, and Traditional Chinese
<CIA-45> console-setup: translations from console-setup 1.68, fixing encoding problems
<CIA-45> console-setup: (LP: #860562).
<CIA-45> console-setup: cjwatson * r424 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu27
<CIA-45> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r387 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (381 files in 7 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-45> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r388 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 48
<cjwatson> ev: so we call jockey-text both in and out of the chroot?  *scratches head*
<ev> cjwatson: yes, because jockey-text -C (for the composite driver), run in the live system apparently ends badly
<cjwatson> wait, simple-plugins shouldn't matter because that calls jockey-text without -C
<ev> so both calls are intended to do different things
<ev> the first call is for the broadcom driver
<ev> the second call is for the nvidia driver
<cjwatson> so I'm still confused
<cjwatson> unless jockey is doing the wrong thing with locales
<ev> but it's happening in the first call, no?
<cjwatson> I don't think so - the log seems to show it being quite late in installation
<cjwatson> it's after a bunch of packages being installed in the target, so it can't be prepare
<ev> ah, I misread
<cjwatson> I suppose we could try setting LC_MESSAGES too but WTF
<cjwatson> very confused
<ev> hm
<cjwatson> and I can't see gettext.gettext (i.e. _) being broken with respect to LC_ALL handling
<dmarkey> cjwatson: when is ubuntu-installer change freeze for Ocelot?
<bdmurray> I neglected to mention bug 645449 this morning in our meeting
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 645449 in ubiquity "Ubiquity hangs at Keyboard layout if you use keyboard to navigate / select" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645449
<cjwatson> dmarkey: there isn't a particular installer freeze, we go with the freezes for the rest of the distribution; see the release schedule
<dmarkey> cjwatson: so.. that would be tomorrow? :)
<cjwatson> yes, although in practice we normally seek freeze exceptions for a number of late fixes
<dmarkey> are you aware of anyone testing installing on Xen?
<cjwatson> dmarkey: I did a set of tests at the end of last week and the start of this one, and fixed several bugs affecting Xen in all of lucid, maverick, natty, and oneiric
<cjwatson> dmarkey: as far as I know it should now work fine in Xen
<cjwatson> this was largely due to a friend of mine who runs a hosting company (www.jump.net.uk) who cornered me in the pub about it
<cjwatson> of course I don't know what sort of variety there is in boot loader setups on Xen, so independent tests wouldn't hurt
<bdmurray> bug 861609 is interesting since bug 442941 was fixed ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861609 in ubiquity "Installer failed - debconf passthrough issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861609
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 442941 in ubiquity "debconf failed to upgrade from 1.5.27ubuntu1 to 1.5.27ubuntu2: exit status 128 - Use of uninitialized value $reply in scalar chomp at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Passthrough.pm line 66" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442941
<dmarkey> cjwatson: do you know if they were using pygrub or not?
<cjwatson> but it now (a) autoloads xen-{blk,net}front properly (b) actually honours grub-installer/grub2_instead_of_grub_legacy=false (c) knows how to install grub on /dev/xvd*
<cjwatson> dmarkey: no, pv-grub
<cjwatson> so maybe only (a) will be relevant to your setup
<dmarkey> i see.. i'll test tomorrow
<cjwatson> bdmurray: sort of thing where looking at the topmost symptoms may not be very helpful
<dmarkey> if the grub.cfg hasnt changed, we should be file
<bdmurray> cjwatson: where should I be looking?
<cjwatson> the passthrough bits sound like a red herring
<cjwatson> apt-setup failing with exit code 141: that's signal number (141-128) == 13
<cjwatson> 'kill -l' tells you that's SIGPIPE
<cjwatson> which happens when a process tries to write to a pipe and all the processes reading from it have gone away
<cjwatson> (mind you there is an *awful lot* of that passthrough noise isn't there)
<cjwatson> what's all that "Reverting lockdown the desktop environment." stuff?
<bdmurray> is this an upgrade using ubiquity?
<cjwatson> hm, irrelevant I think
<cjwatson> Sep 28 17:14:30 ubuntu kernel: [ 1384.574306] apt-cdrom[29439]: segfault at 4 ip 00a5de9e sp bfbb6b84 error 6 in libc-2.13.so[9c7000+176000]
<cjwatson> doesn't look brilliant
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4996 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: grammar
<cjwatson> Sep 28 22:43:14 ubuntu ubiquity: /usr/lib/ubiquity/migration-assistant/ma-ask: 40: : Permission denied
<cjwatson> gnome-control-center segfault earlier
<cjwatson> I'm really not sure I can tell what's going on here
<bdmurray> what's this? Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/ubnkern file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash --
<cjwatson> somebody's homerolled boot-from-hard-disk system?  not sure
<cjwatson> don't know if it matters
<cjwatson> the passthrough noise is basically a verbose way of saying "the thing I want to read replies from gave end-of-file instead"
<bdmurray> okay that helps clarify things for me
<cjwatson> where in this case that's probably coming from debconf-apt-progress wrapping apt-get update so that we get a progress bar around downloads
<cjwatson> and the thing it's trying to read replies from is probably ubiquity
<cjwatson> so it's very unclear what actually happened; the next step is to ask, if possible, for that to be reproduced with 'ubiquity -d'
<cjwatson> maybe something has screwed up the debconf protocol pipe
<cjwatson> all this kind of thing is basically bad response to an assertion failure - we could probably make it more graceful, but it wouldn't make the actual error go away :-(
<CIA-45> ubiquity: superm1 * r4997 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Preseed a bootloader target if one hasn't been set but running in
<CIA-45> ubiquity: automatic mode. (LP: #861465)
<infinity> ev: What was the rationale for splitting out oem-config-slideshow?
<infinity> ev: Other than one different stanza (which could, arguably, be a bug), it looks identical to ubiquity-slideshow.
<infinity> cjwatson: Or you?  Any idea on the above?
<infinity> cjwatson: Not only does the split seem to not make a bunch of sense, but it also means that we don't get oem-config-slideshows for anything other than Ubuntu.  (Yes, fixable, but I'm failing to see the point in the first place)
<cjwatson> I'm not sure, it'd be an IRC-log-trawling exercise ...
<cjwatson> I thought at one point they were intended to be qualitatively different slideshows
<infinity> Possibly.
<infinity> How would you feel about this, for graceful fallback?
<infinity> === modified file 'ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py'
<infinity> --- ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py	2011-09-28 20:43:51 +0000
<infinity> +++ ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py	2011-09-28 22:33:27 +0000
<infinity> @@ -782,7 +782,7 @@
<infinity>              self.shutdown_button.hide()
<infinity>  
<infinity>          # Parse the slideshow size early to prevent the window from growing
<infinity> -        if self.oem_user_config:
<infinity> +        if self.oem_user_config and os.path.exists('/usr/share/oem-config-slideshow'):
<infinity>              self.slideshow = '/usr/share/oem-config-slideshow'
<infinity>          else:
<infinity>              self.slideshow = '/usr/share/ubiquity-slideshow'
<infinity> Thus allowing people to still use oem-config-slideshow-* if/when they want to, but falling back to ubiquity-slideshow-* when not present?
<infinity> Since the latter exists on all flavours.
<infinity> cjwatson: Pasted, for marginally less ugliness: http://paste.ubuntu.com/698778/
<superm1> by default the ubiquity slideshow is uninstalled after a run though before you get to oem config I thought
<infinity> superm1: Not in every abusive case of oem-config.  But fair point, that could explain the intent behind the split (though it seems poorly executed)
<infinity> Given that the kde frontend doesn't know about oem-config-slideshow, and no flavours other than ubuntu have a package for it.
<infinity> I'm tempted to make the above change just to fix things on preinstalled images anyway.  I see no way it can cause regressions, just catches a weird use-case.
<cjwatson> infinity: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/02/11/%23ubuntu-installer.html#t14:35 seems to be the origin
<cjwatson> I have no problem with that graceful fallback; I don't see how it can make anything any worse
<infinity> That IRC conversation is pretty light on details.  Except, I guess it might have removed a dirty hack where you had to exclude ubiquity-slideshow-* from the live-manifest removal filter?
<infinity> The hack seems better than packages with duplicate contents that seem to be slightly out of sync ;)
<cjwatson> yeah, afraid I don't really remember
<infinity> Well, not my pet project.  I'm just going to commit the fallback.
<infinity> And by "commit", I mean send you a patch.  I seem to not be in that team anymore. ;)
<infinity> cjwatson: I guess you could just remove Fabio from ~ubuntu-installer and add me.  I'm sure I'd be 87% more useful.
<infinity> cjwatson: Can you merge http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~adconrad/+junk/ubiquity/revision/4998 for me?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-29
<infinity> ev / cjwatson: I assume a ubiquity upload is needed to fix the FTBFS, if so, can one of you merge from https://code.launchpad.net/~adconrad/+junk/ubiquity for me?
<spartan0117> hello all i wish information
<spartan0117> Can I use your installer on another distro for example, on Linux From Scratch?
<cjwatson> spartan0117: it definitely won't work on anything that isn't Debian-based
<cjwatson> it would take some effort to get it to work on Debian as opposed to Ubuntu, but that would probably be doable; LFS isn't feasible though, sorry
<spartan0117> ok thanks
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4998 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): merge lp:~adconrad/+junk/ubiquity
<infinity> cjwatson: Cheers.
<cjwatson> infinity: done.  I've added you to ubuntu-installer too
<cjwatson> hope you have good mail filters
<infinity> LP bug mail goes pleasantly to /dev/null with a few exceptions. :P
<cjwatson> heh
<infinity> I should probably move those rules to the DC so I'm not routing it all over the planet just to bin it.
<cjwatson> meh, it's just mail, must get lost in the noise these days
<cjwatson> even my crappy link barely notices mail these days
<cjwatson> (2Mbps!  LUXURY)
<infinity> Heh.  Yeah.  It's being filtered on a machine with a GigE connection, I'm not that concerned.
<infinity> Two?  Is Cambridge that backward?
<infinity> I have 100 at home.
<cjwatson> Yep.  (a) 4 miles from the exchange so 2Mbps is about the theoretical limit for ADSL (b) BT aren't deploying fibre to the cabinet to Cambridge until 2012 (c) I object to some of Virgin Media's practices so I'm not getting cable
<cjwatson> it's annoying, but it's half as annoying as it was last week before the BT engineer fixed the wiring to my house
<CIA-45> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1216 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-45> grub-installer: Only process the output of os-prober into boot menu entries if we're
<CIA-45> grub-installer: actually going to use them; if we're using GRUB 2 and os-prober is
<CIA-45> grub-installer: installed, then it will deal with this itself and do a better job of it
<CIA-45> grub-installer: (LP: #851704).
<CIA-45> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1217 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.68ubuntu3
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4999 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Use the default signal handler for SIGPIPE, hopefully fixing the
<CIA-45> ubiquity: child processes of update-apt-cache not getting killed along with
<CIA-45> ubiquity: it (LP: #743359).
<ev> ^ jibel if you could give that a bash and let me know how it goes, I'd greatly appreciate it
<jibel> ev, sure, will do.
<ev> thanks!
<jibel> ev, still a fail, update-apt-cache is killed but apt refuses to die. there's also a typo line 127 prexec_fn -> preexec_fn
<cjwatson> ev: I could use a second opinion on my wontfixing of bug 772470 for oneiric
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 772470 in ubiquity "os-prober doesn't detect Windows partition but the recovery partition instead" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772470
<cjwatson> and targeting to P
<ev> cjwatson: I agree, and have just said as much in the bug
<ev> jibel: thanks
<jibel> ev, I added offline support for disk images to Wubi. I still have some tests to do and I'll commit it. Do you think it's too late for O ?
<ev> jibel: it's somewhat of a regression fix
<ev> so we can try :)
<jibel> good, lets try :)
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5000 trunk/scripts/install.py: typo
<fixxxermet> Could anyone help me with the partman-auto part of my preseed script?
<fixxxermet> I am ending up with one / instead of a bunch of spearated partions.  http://pastebin.com/7Dk9mLgx
<jibel> ev, about bug 855295, is the warning a notification on login ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855295 in lupin "Desktop not localized after a fresh installation" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855295
<ev> it should be, yes
<ev> you should have something in /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d
<jibel> hm, no notification and /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d is empty. I'll reopen the bug, what additional info do you need ?
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5001 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Don't rely on the DBus main loop being set in the prepare plugin
<CIA-45> ubiquity: before it's used elsewhere.
<ev> jibel: logging information from the intiramfs, which might be a bit tricky
<jibel> ev, there's another bug, hostname is set to localhost.localdomain after installation
<ev> jibel: can you do a wubi install and add break=bottom to the kernel argument in wubildr-disk.cfg before you try booting into Ubuntu
<ev> indeed, it's failing in the second stage setup
<ev> so anything that happens after setting the locale (or whatever is breaking) isn't
<jibel> ok
<ev> the above steps should get you to a console with the error present before your (initramfs) prompt
<ev> might have to page back through it though
<ev> I have a todo list item to add logging to that script. I should really get on that.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r5002 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepKeyboardConf.ui):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Pressing enter in the keyboard test entry should proceed to the next
<CIA-45> ubiquity: page (LP: #862309).
<cjwatson> stgraber: can you go ahead and upload your netcfg change for bug 848072 if you're happy with it, please?  it looks OK to me
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 848072 in netcfg "[oneiric] net-installer dhcp client fails with a DHCPDECLINE" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848072
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, will do
<cjwatson> thanks
<infinity> ev / cjwatson: Any plans for a non-FTBFS ubiquity upload?  While the arches are out of sync, I get no images. :/
<stgraber> infinity: running a PPA build of current trunk as the build failure isn't too clear to me. I updated all the local d-i sources, should have build results in an hour or so.
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'm affraid I'll have to give you back bug 745960, can't reproduce it here and can't find anything obviously weird in what the reporter attached to the bug and I'm not familiar with what grub should be doing on Mac at all (in this case with GPT + grub-pc apparently)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745960 in grub2 "Cannot boot grub after installing to LVM" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745960
<stgraber> infinity: trunk still FTBFS, will start poking at it
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-30
<stgraber> infinity: doh, only just noticed you spotted and fixed the grub-installer translation bug that was causing ubiquity to FTBFS :)
<infinity> stgraber: And upload on the way.
<superm1> infinity, could you set up bzr-cia so that it announces when you're committing to stuff like grub-installer?
<superm1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development describes how to set it up
<infinity> Was just about to ask. :P
<CIA-45> ubiquity: adconrad * r5003 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Refresh components and release
<infinity> Look at that.
<infinity> Shiny.
<infinity> Doing that all client-side just feels wrong.
<jibel> ev, bug 863053, I proposed a fix
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863053 in lupin "wubi disk image installation: lupin_setup fails with "/root/usr/share/language-support/incomplete-language-support-*.note" no such file or directory" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863053
<infinity> jibel: cp -f seems like an odd fix for files not being found.  Do we know WHY they're not there?
<ev> jibel: thanks, having a look
<cjwatson> infinity: could you commit your grub-installer change to bzr please?  (lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/grub-installer/ubuntu
<cjwatson> )
<cjwatson> infinity: I've committed it to the translation files upstream so that that shouldn't recur
<CIA-45> grub-installer: adconrad * r1218 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/bs.po): Remove spurious newline from debian/po/bs.po
<cjwatson> ta
<infinity> cjwatson: I was mistakenly looking for it to live under ~ubuntu-installer somewhere, but I think I found a read-only branch there and gave up. :P
<ev> jibel: committed and uploaded - thanks!
<jibel> ev, thanks for the review. I pushed a patch for bug 859696 too when you have some time for a review.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 859696 in wubi "Add support for disk image offline installation" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859696
<ev> jibel: sure thing
<ev> jibel: for what it's worth, the xz format has checksumming build in: http://tukaani.org/xz/xz-file-format.txt
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1543 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move armel/omap4 to 3.0.0-1205 kernels.
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1544 ubuntu/ (57 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1545 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu69
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5004 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/nm.py):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Fix SSID UTF-8 decoding, and replace any still-invalid characters with
<CIA-45> ubiquity: the Unicode replacement character just in case (LP: #839143).
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5005 trunk/ (configure configure.ac debian/changelog): bump to 2.8.0
<stgraber> cjwatson: can I assign bug 745960 to you? I think I got as much debug data as I could but still can't find anything odd in the log or a way to reproduce it on hardware I have around :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745960 in grub2 "Cannot boot grub after installing to LVM" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745960
<stgraber> I think this bug report is actually multiple bugs, but at least Chad's bug seems to be some grub/GPT/Mac weirdness
<cjwatson> yeah, may as well
<cjwatson> we'll see if I have any more luck
<ev> cjwatson: thanks for the fix on 839143 - that one slipped right under my list
<cjwatson> no problem, just happened to notice it
<cjwatson> ev: bug 769350 - any opinion on Steve's question?/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 769350 in partman-auto "resized partition size doesn't count swap space size." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769350
<ev> sorry, got pulled into a conversation about testing the automagic codec installation in our stack
<ev> reading now
<ev> hmm
 * ev digs to see if partman-auto exposes the intended swap size
<cjwatson> ev: Could you re-review libsoup-timezone?  It's not behaving perfectly, but it's as good as I can get it within time constraints
<cjwatson> And it at least isn't crashing
<ev> cjwatson: absolutely
<ev> :)
<ev> the branch looks good, just trying to rework the existing test for it
<cjwatson> oh, sorry, I should have had another look at the tests
<cjwatson> if you'd rather I do that I can
<cjwatson> I guess it needs a call to self.geoname_add_tzdb
<ev> sure, if you'd like
<ev> I'll go back to trying to extract the swap size out of partman
<cjwatson> just forgot
<ev> no worries
 * cjwatson scratches head.  AFAICS the fix for Unicode handling on timezone page didn't work, but the Python optimiser hid this from the tests?
 * cjwatson checks a real run to see what it dodes
<cjwatson> *does
<cjwatson> ah, no, there was 'except Exception' around it
<cjwatson> ev: OK, tests fixed now, so merging
<cjwatson> not entirely convinced Unicode lookups are working but they didn't really work beforehand anyway, they just didn't crashed
<cjwatson> *crash
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5006 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-45> ubiquity:  - Fetch geoname data asynchronously (LP: #837217).
<infinity> cjwatson: Around?
<cjwatson> yep
<infinity> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/81589738/UbiquitySyslog.txt
<infinity> cjwatson: I'm pretty sure the actual failure here is initramfs-tools trying to run flash-kernel before it's configured (and I can guard that with a [ -f /etc/flash-kernel.conf ]
<infinity> )
<infinity> cjwatson: But, I'm wondering if we should be concerned that update-initramfs is running there at all?
<infinity> cjwatson: Perhaps the dpkg-trigger failure is a hint?
<cjwatson> We divert it away later and try to run it just once.  I think we should divert it before configure_plugins
<cjwatson> once modulo install_restricted_extras that is; let's quietly ignore that for now
 * infinity is wondering why this didn't fail on images from a few days ago, neither f-k nor console-setup changed...
<cjwatson> yeah, not sure about that bit
<infinity> Well, not in areas that would have mattered.
<infinity> It the order of module configuration deterministic between builds?
<infinity> Maybe f-k-installer was running earlier before somehow?
<infinity> Otherwise, I'm at a loss as to how this hasn't been failing all month. :/
<cjwatson> plugin configuration order should I think be deterministic (enough)
<infinity> Bizarre.
<infinity> Well, perhaps guarding the initramfs flash-kernel hook based on the config file being configured is the Right Thing anyway, regardless of diversion timings.
<infinity> Though I'm not positive.  It seems f-k is designed to work without a config file, for certain machine types and partition layouts.
<infinity> Everyone who's ever touched this mess of shell needs to be shot.
<infinity> Me included, I'm sure.
<infinity> cjwatson: Is this diversion issue d-i generic, or just ubiquity?  (trying to sort out where I should start looking)
 * infinity finds scripts/plugininstall.py and starts reading.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-01
<cjwatson> I'm not sure
<infinity> Well, the fix in ubiquity is fairly obvious, so I'll test that.
<cjwatson> d-i might get away with it on grounds of the relevant bit of c-s only being called rather late, or maybe during base-installer while update-initramfs is diverted
<cjwatson> (sorry, buried in Qt localisation stuff at the moment)
<infinity> Yeah, s'all good.
<infinity> You gave me enough of a hint to deal with ubiquity here.  I might poke d-i later.
<cjwatson> moving the diversion should be safe if it passes a basic install attempt, and should make ubiquity faster, so
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> I'm sure you remember livecd-rootfs.  I'm a big fan of divert early, divert often. :P
<cjwatson> by quite a bit, on many machines
<cjwatson> uh-huh
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5007 trunk/ (bin/oem-config-wrapper debian/changelog):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Always start oem-config with LANG=en_US.UTF-8; this doesn't affect
<CIA-45> ubiquity: translations since we use debconf for those, but forces Qt to use UTF-8
<CIA-45> ubiquity: encoding for text fields (LP: #837042).
<cjwatson> infinity: if you get that fixed tonight and fancy uploading, be my guest
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, I plan on it.  Dinner happened. ;)
 * cjwatson nods
<cjwatson> Sleep is about to happen here
<infinity> I should say so.
<infinity> Enjoy.
<infinity> And happy weekending.
<cjwatson> You too
<infinity> cjwatson: So, I just spent countless iterations rewriting and debugging various bits of ubiquity to use chroot_setup more consistently.  And yet, none of it fixed my oem-config issues.  Because I'm just smart enough to have missed:
<infinity>     if target == '/':
<infinity>         return
<infinity> cjwatson: So, I suspect the real solution here is just to comment out the update-initramfs call in console-setup-apply.  I'm not entire sure what it's doing there anyway.  (Testing that 1-character fix now)
<infinity> cjwatson: And the real (really, honest) problem actually seems to be that flash-kernel-installer just plain isn't being run.  And that has me stumped.
<infinity> How.  Did.  This.  Ever.  Work?
<CIA-45> ubiquity: adconrad * r5008 trunk/.bzrignore: Add d-i/sources.list.local to .bzrignore
<cjwatson> infinity: err ... please don't, it's needed in general because c-s configuration is copied into the initramfs
<cjwatson> infinity: I would be orders of magnitude more comfortable with a fix local to ubiquity than one that mangles c-s directly
<infinity> cjwatson: c-s-apply is local to ubiquity.
<infinity> cjwatson: But that's not actually the problem here anyway.
<infinity> cjwatson: The problem is that flash-kernel-installer just plain isn't being run.
<infinity> So, I figured this might relate:
<infinity>                  elif (arch == 'armel' and
<infinity> -                      subarch in ('dove', 'imx51', 'iop32x', 'ixp4xx', 'orion5x', 'omap')):
<infinity> +                      subarch in ('dove', 'imx51', 'iop32x', 'ixp4xx', 'orion5x', 'omap', 'omap4')):
<infinity>                      from ubiquity.components import flash_kernel
<infinity> But hey, it still doesn't get called.  And now I'm stupidly confused as to (A) how this ever worked, and (B) why I can't make it work now. :/
<cjwatson> local to ubiquity> oh, ok
<cjwatson> is archdetect returning the right answer?
<cjwatson> and if it is, um, have you straced or otherwise definitely confirmed that it's not being called as opposed to just not doing anything?
<infinity> cjwatson: It's the only thing in components/ that doesn't have a .pyc to go with the .py, which seems fairly damning.
<infinity> cjwatson: And archdetect is returning armel/omap4, which seems right.
<cjwatson> something isn't trying to run it as non-root for some reason?
<cjwatson> I would definitely be attaching strace -f to plugininstall once it starts at this point, though
<infinity> Yeah, I'll try to dig deeper in a bit.  Currently unbricking a mobile phone.  It's been one of those nights.
<infinity> Well, phone unbricked.  That's progress, right?
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5009 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.8.0
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5010 trunk/ (d-i/update-control debian/changelog debian/control): Build-depend on gir1.2-soup-2.4 for timezone tests.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5011 trunk/debian/ (74 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5012 trunk/debian/ubiquity.templates-imported: fix attributions
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5013 trunk/debian/ (39 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Update imported translations from gtk+3.0 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 and gnome-panel
<CIA-45> ubiquity: 1:3.2.0-0ubuntu1.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5014 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.8.1
#ubuntu-installer 2011-10-02
<infinity> cjwatson: So, remember my "How the heck did this ever work?" comments about ubiquity and flash-kernel-installer?
<infinity> cjwatson: The answer is "it never did", as far as I can tell.
<infinity> cjwatson: It accidentally worked (as in, f-k-i never ran, but update-initramfs fixed it all up) because jasper writes /etc/flash-kernel.conf.  Except that appears to not be working as of very recently.
<infinity> cjwatson: Which gets me shockingly no closer to an answer, because that's yet another bit of code that hasn't changed in forever and mysteriously stopped working, but it's a hell of a lot easier to debug at least. :P
<infinity> cjwatson: (In P, we (or I, I suppose) should fix ubiquity to actually do bootloaders correctly for ARM, though)
<infinity> cjwatson: How are you at partition math?
<cjwatson> slow
<cjwatson> I usually get there in the end
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> Well, I have a sneaking suspicion post-boot-armel+omap is wrong.
<infinity> EXT4-fs (mmcblk1p2): bad geometry: block count 1505280 exceeds size of device (1505264 blocks)
<infinity> ^-- Is a bit of a hint on that. :P
<infinity> We're sometimes writing our filesystem past the end of the image.
<cjwatson> that happens to be rounding up to 735MiB
<cjwatson> which may have something to do with it
<cjwatson> an off-by-one (multiplied by cylinder size or something) error wouldn't surprise me
<infinity> Yeah, an off-by-sectors/cylinders/something error seemed fairly reasonable.
<infinity> But I don't know partitioning well enough to really be sure what the shell math in post-boot does, except make me wince.
<cjwatson> at the moment it makes me go cross-eyed; I'm short on sleep
<infinity> Heh.
<cjwatson> I guess I can have another look on Monday if you haven't figured it out by then, though a plain English description of what it's *supposed* to do wouldn't hurt
<infinity> I think what it's meant to do is actually reasonably obvious, except for the part where heads/tracks/blocks/cylinders all make my brain bleed after a bit.
<infinity> Which is silly, it's just simple arithmetic.  I probably just need to reduce it to meaningless variables and stop pretending it relates to fictional drive geometry. :P
<infinity> Then again, with all the sleep I haven't been getting, 8am might be the wrong time for me to care.
<infinity> (Note that it's "late" still, not "early"...)
<milesp> hi
<milesp> can you guys help me with an install issue?
<infinity> I've never been so disappointed to see a tool that does what it's supposed to.
<infinity> (klibc's reboot correctly syncs before reboot, so I'm still stumped as to why some of the things I'm writing to / aren't getting there)
<infinity> Unless this is subtle FS corruption brought about by the image size thing I just fixed, in which case, yay?
<infinity> (rebuilding an image with yesterday's livefs to see)
<cjwatson> I thought the kernel synced before reboot nowadays, never mind klibc
<infinity> It might, but both our shutdown implementations do too.
<infinity> So, my glroious theory that maybe my writes were skipping the FS is shot.  This new image better just magically work. :P
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-24
<CIA-5> ubiquity: xnox * r5681 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Do not preseed grub-install, if we are not proceeding to install. This
<CIA-5> ubiquity: should fix ValueError, I/O operation on closed file (LP: #1027648)
<CIA-5> ubiquity: (LP: #792652)
<CIA-5> ubiquity: xnox * r5682 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: yaboot-installer
<CIA-5> ubiquity: 1.1.22ubuntu2.
<xnox> any other (LP: #NNNYYYZ) needed?
<cjwatson> not afaik
<CIA-5> ubiquity: xnox * r5683 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.12.3
<cjwatson> xnox: hmm, why did you set bug 792652 back to Triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 792652 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with ValueError in command(): I/O operation on closed file" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792652
<cjwatson> ah, precise, never mind me
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> because there is no quantal task, the bottom one is actually precise =) hence the disorientation. =)))) bug is 6 digits long so not surprising =)
<cjwatson> actually I just misread the mail
<bdmurray> cjwatson: have you seen bug 1054323?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054323 in grub-installer "Installer fails at 'grub install dummy' on PowerEdge Hardware in EFI mode" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054323
<cjwatson> have now
<CIA-5> live-installer: cjwatson * r34 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog live-installer.postinst): debian/live-installer.postinst: Set SUBARCH (LP: #1054143).
<CIA-5> live-installer: cjwatson * r35 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 36ubuntu7
<CIA-5> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1227 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Fix incorrect test for whether to bind-mount /sys (LP: #1054323).
<CIA-5> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1228 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.78ubuntu3
<bdmurray> stgraber: is bug 869825 specific to ubiquity or something else?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869825 in ubiquity "French (Switzerland) is no longer a layout choice in the installer" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869825
<stgraber> bdmurray: it's likely not ubiquity's fault but console-setup's (or wherever the keyboard list is nowadays)
<stgraber> I'd expect a similar behaviour in d-i, though I guess people using the text installer usually select their keyboard layout from gfxboot and don't get to see the list of layouts in d-i
<xnox> bdmurray_: I believe I totally saw that one on debian mailing lists / bugs
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-25
<ChaoticanarchyX> hi all
<ChaoticanarchyX> can anyone help me out with installing something?
<xnox> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xnox> ChaoticanarchyX: plus this channel is in particular about installers used to install ubuntu on to target machine. There are more general support channels: #ubuntu and askubuntu.com
<jbicha> for the Ubuntu GNOME Remix, we're including GNOME Shell *and* GNOME Classic for now using GDM
<jbicha> if you log out of the live session (running GNOME Shell), the ubuntu user doesn't show up on the log in screen since it's uid is 999 which is less than 1000
<cjwatson> Yep
<cjwatson> That's necessary to avoid confusing the installer
<jbicha> any way to fix this?
<cjwatson> Make an exception for it in GDM
<jbicha> there was a suggestion to add a "Try GNOME Classic" button to the ubiquity launch screen
<cjwatson> I'd rather not have more desktop-specific paths in ubiquity than we have to
<jbicha> it looked like gdm was just using /etc/login.defs to know what users to show on the login screen
<cjwatson> We could tweak that in casper I suppose
<jbicha> just for gdm then?
<cjwatson> sed -i '/^[UG]ID_MIN/s/\<1000$/ 999/' /etc/login.defs
<cjwatson> in casper
<cjwatson> would that do the job?
<cjwatson> That wouldn't propagate to the installed system (which is good)
<jbicha> darkxst said that he tested doing that and it worked; I haven't tried it yet
<darkxst> yes I tested that and its works
<cjwatson> OK, so feel free to change casper for that
<cjwatson> scripts/casper-bottom/25adduser I guess
<darkxst> so there won't be any side effects if we patch login.defs with casper?
<cjwatson> Hard to guarantee, but I believe that change should be safe
<cjwatson> Not entirely sure it's beta-2-suitable
<CIA-5> ubiquity: xnox * r5684 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Do not offer to remove partitions nor create partition table on the
<CIA-5> ubiquity: loop mounted devices. (LP: #1055640)
<jbicha> darkxst: we don't need this feature for beta 2, right?
<darkxst> no, after beta 2 would be fine
<CIA-5> ubiquity: xnox * r5685 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Skip locked partitions when rebuilding cache, in a similar way as
<CIA-5> ubiquity: skipping free disk space, by sniffing locked file in the partman
<CIA-5> ubiquity: device tree. (LP: #1055819)
<xnox> cjwatson: ^^^ I have hooked into tidy_update_partitions in the same way as free space is skipped, this correctly avoids the locked error.
<xnox> There are still additional files that we can sniff & add to the partition_cache and display in the table. E.g. type=crypto & "used as  physical volume for encrypted volume /dev/mapper/vda1_crypt"
<cjwatson> xnox: looks good; maybe clear the cached locked flag in the else path to be on the safe side
<xnox> ok.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: xnox * r5686 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Just in case, remove locked flag if not locked.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: xnox * r5687 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Hide mount combo, instead of making it insensitive to reduce clutter
<CIA-5> ubiquity: in the add/edit partition dialog. (LP: #1055815)
<CIA-5> ubiquity: xnox * r5688 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel
<CIA-5> ubiquity: 3.0~rc.4ubuntu25, grub-installer 1.78ubuntu3.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: xnox * r5689 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: pep8 whitespace changes
<CIA-5> ubiquity: xnox * r5690 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.12.4
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-26
<xnox> cjwatson: debconffilter doesn't quite like multi-line input, e.g. for SUBST command.
<xnox> there is a "TODO: handle excaped input"
<xnox> is there an easy way to tell debconf to perform debconf-escaped SUBST commands?
<cjwatson> db_capb escape
<cjwatson> actual multi-line text breaks the debconf protocol; multi-line subst is only legal at all if the escape capb is set
<xnox> partman-lvm/displayall just does it =)
<cjwatson> partman-base enables the escape capb
<cjwatson> so it's fine for stuff in partman to use it
<cjwatson> but we do need to make debconffilter handle it
<cjwatson> this is ubiquity's problem, not partman's :)
<xnox> ah.... hmm....
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-27
<cjwatson> ogra_: I think I see how to fix bug 1028905 (at least by filtering out extended partitions in list-devices as you suggest, never mind the issue of mount hanging) - are you already on it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1028905 in cdrom-detect "cdrom-detect in quantal omap4 hangs trying to look for install media on an extended partition" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028905
<cjwatson> I've at least reassigned that to debian-installer-utils, which seems closer to a proper place
<ogra_> cjwatson,  i was on it on and off butu was rather trying to hunt down the root cause with mount instead of just filtering, i can implement some filtering i guess
<cjwatson> if you'd rather hunt down the root cause, I don't object :)
<cjwatson> just looking for quick ways to kill -tracking bugs I guess
<cjwatson> one reason to filter is that anything which implements tests such as "does list-devices partition return anything" shouldn't consider extended partitions
<cjwatson> probably
 * cjwatson goes to look at users
<ogra_> well, i'll add a filter first then and open a task against mount we can leave open
<cjwatson> make sure either that that task isn't targeted to quantal, or that it's a separate bug
<cjwatson> since I don't think we want to *commit* to it for 12.10
<cjwatson> right, I just checked all the users of list-devices *partition in upstream d-i
<cjwatson> all of them are looking for something they can mount
<cjwatson> so I'm pretty convinced it's correct to filter
<cjwatson> this contributes slightly to bug 613510
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613510 in rescue "Rescue mode shows more partitions that those that are available as root partitions" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613510
<ogra_> oh, nice
<pjotr> cjwatson: I'd like to request your attention for a bug in Ubiquity in Quantal, that causes confusion:
<pjotr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1057452
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1057452 in ubiquity "[Quantal] Ubiquity creates confusion about which part of the disk space will go to Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<pjotr> Can this be helped in time for Quantal final edition?
<xnox> pjotr: that's a duplicate.
<xnox> of bug 947107
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 947107 in ubiquity "No partition labels in the resize widgets" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947107
<xnox> I did some poking at it, and it's something nasty in gkt/cairo stack. I can get the resize widget to correct display: either space labels or the logo/titles.
<xnox> but not both =/
<pjotr> xnox: OK.... Well, maybe a provisional solution could be, that the explanatory text *above* the widgets, would mention clearly that the space *on the right side* will be the Ubuntu space.
<pjotr> What do you think?
<xnox> I think the bug needs to be fixed. Because the intended layout that is set is:
<xnox> Logo (windows/ubuntu/other image), device (/dev/sda1), name (Ubuntu 12.04 / Windows 7) and then the size of the partition.
<xnox> but some changes in gtk stack prevent displaying it correctly for some reason.
<xnox> there is another bug open, that it is not accessible.
<xnox> But i'm not sure which widgets to use to get a11y & screenreader to pick the changes up.
<pjotr> xnox: the current text above the widgets is: "Allocate drive space by dragging the divider below:"
<pjotr> maybe this could become: "Allocate drive space by dragging the divider below (Ubuntu is on the right):"
<pjotr> What do you think?
<xnox> pjotr: I don't deal with desing / user experience =))) Please read ubiquity design specification. http://goo.gl/Kokw5 And if you feel that needs changing, please open a separate bug with 'needs-design' tag.
<pjotr> xnox: OK.... Do you have a name for me, of a developer who I can contact on that?
<xnox> mpt is the current maintainer of the ubiquity design
<mpt> pjotr, changing a string would break translations, and it is very late in the release cycle.
<mpt> to do that.
<pjotr> mpt: I know, I'm a member of the Dutch translation team myself... :-)
<pjotr> nevertheless, I think this is pretty important
<pjotr> creates confusion for beginners
<mpt> yes, it is
<pjotr> I can guarantee a full Dutch translation if the text string would be changed.... :P
<mpt> xnox, I've found that it's unhelpful for bugs to be assigned to teams, because it gives the illusion of responsibility. Does the Canonical Foundations Team have a process for allocating bugs like 947107?
<ogra_> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230214/ how about something like that ?
<ogra_> (not sure if we need to match other exotic extended partitions)
<cjwatson> mpt: No
<cjwatson> ogra_: egrep -q '^ID_PART_ENTRY_TYPE=0x(5|f|85)'
<cjwatson> to match libparted
<ogra_> ok
<cjwatson> and how about 'if $match && ! device_info ...'
<ogra_> moving it into the outer "if" ?
<ogra_> k
<cjwatson> yeah, I think
<xnox> bug 947107
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 947107 in ubiquity "No partition labels in the resize widgets" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947107
<xnox> mpt: well, it is part of the quantal release tracking bugs and it's as best as it gets. I did spend time on it, but it's not fixed yet.... =/
<cjwatson> Can anyone else reproduce bug 1049215?  It's a bit of a mystery to me, but it keeps showing up in ISO testing.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1049215 in ubiquity "ubiquity-bluetooth-agent crashed with ImportError in /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/gi/__init__.py: could not import gobject (error was: EOFError('EOF read where not expected',))" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049215
<xnox> cjwatson: hmm... I guess I should burn the CD and boot with bluetooth dongle....
<xnox> cjwatson: will try when I get home and find my bluetooth dongle....
<cjwatson> thanks
<xnox> assigned to myself, such that I don't forget ;-)
<cjwatson> ev: Could you build wubi r271 at some point?  I did a translation update
<ev> cjwatson: sure thing
<ev> on it now
<cjwatson> Ta
<cjwatson> The Tibetan translators have been pretty keen
<ev> cjwatson: I've pointed Peter M your way for a few netboot and installation guide questions
<ev> just a heads up
<cjwatson> OK
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm bug 1032874
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1032874 in linux "Mount command on extended partition hangs forever during install" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1032874
<ogra_> seems i'm not the only one :(
<cjwatson> ogra_: Yeah, I think I've seen similar things before
<cjwatson> But it's still right for the installer to avoid this anyway
<cjwatson> Oh, and in fact your fix will avoid the bug as stated
<ogra_> indeed
<cjwatson> I'll follow up to say that
<ogra_> but its disappointing to see it hasnt been actively researched ... and just magically disappeared
<ogra_> i.e. its likely something we miss on omap4 currently
<xnox> cjwatson: how stable is the output of os-prober w.r.t. probing old releases? I'm debugging the re.subst in ubiquity and it seems wrong to me.
<cjwatson> xnox: The general syntax should be stable; exact names maybe less so
<cjwatson> Although I didn't think it was particularly unstable
<xnox> cjwatson: ok. thanks.
<xnox> cjwatson: I am running it against a few of my chroots and they are ok. Will get lucid chroot up, just in case it doesn't have what I want.
<ev> cjwatson: new wubi is in place
<cjwatson> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-28
<xnox> cjwatson: partman-auto, the reuse recipe is giving me a fizzy fit. It can't mount the partition in read-only mode, because recovery required on readonly filesystem but white access unavailable, cannot proceed.
<xnox> option one: remove the guards to blockdev --setro/--setrw
<xnox> option two: use os-prober instead of manually hacking up installation detection
<cjwatson> Consider using grub-mount if it's available
<cjwatson> True guaranteed read-only mount
<xnox> ok, let me try that. thanks.
<cjwatson> os-prober switched to that when available a while back, so you could compare with its code
<cjwatson> (So we need it to work regardless)
<xnox> it's bug 1050562 and bug 1056571
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1050562 in ubiquity "Upgrading Ubuntu 12.04.1 from iso isn't given as an option" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050562
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056571 in ubiquity "Missing "reinstall" option when installing same version of Ubuntu" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056571
<cjwatson> Ah
<cjwatson> Makes sense
<xnox> whichever way I look at it, os-prober is superior to 15reuse recipe semantics.
<cjwatson> Performance might be an issue; os-prober + linux-boot-prober can be fairly slow
<cjwatson> And it's very noisy in logs
<xnox> =( true
<cjwatson> I think if it were me I'd reimplement just the small bit you need
<xnox> and we really don't want to run os-prober twice
<cjwatson> Indeed
<xnox> hmmm.... reuse yet I am still asked user setup
<xnox> and lang and keyboard
<psivaa> We are seeing bug 1058047 in our automated/manual testing,
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1058047 in ubiquity "No desktop shortcut, oem-config, oem-config-gtk in oem installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058047
<psivaa> in the process of attaching logs now,
<cjwatson> psivaa: amd64?
<psivaa> cjwatson, yes
<cjwatson> psivaa: yeah, don't bother, the dailies broke today
<cjwatson> it'll be sorted out soon
<psivaa> cjwatson, ok, thanks, i hear due to version mismatches?
<cjwatson> I'm not totally sure right now
<cjwatson> I mean, yes, there's clearly a mismatch in the archive, but the new amd64 build should have been published a little while back
<cjwatson> So I'm trying to make sure that this is just some kind of "ordinary" lag rather than a publisher bug
<psivaa> cjwatson, ack
<cjwatson> ah, possibly just slightly unfortunate timing
 * cjwatson pokes the archive reports, being impatient
<cjwatson> yeah, there we go, it's just armhf struggling now
<cjwatson> I'll do a new daily build
<cjwatson> ev: another wubi commit for you when you get a moment (r272)
<ev> will do after lunch
<xnox> ev: ubiquity will allow upgrading "devel release -> final" & "reinstall final" correctly now
<ev> did it not before?
<xnox> not the first bit, because it couldn't compare "Ubuntu quantal" with "Ubuntu 12.10"
<xnox> ev: and because partman-auto was a bit broken it wasn't offering any upgrade options during quantal.... not sure if precise CDs do.
<xnox> there is no manual - install (upgrade) test
<xnox> with cd
<ev> nice
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-30
<ogra_> cjwatson, i have this little weekend project (embedded filesystem builder) where i use a minimal busybox-static system + upstart + udev + pam for a core system and then plan to have a task management on top that copies over configs and binaries from a chroot for certain functional tasks ... and i was wondering ...
<ogra_> ... if someone saks you for a udeb of  a deb he has to include it in d-i, do you have any special reciepe on deciding what goes in that udeb ?
<ogra_> *asks
<cjwatson> There's some general advice in doc/devel/modules.txt in the debian-installer source package
<ogra_> ah, coo
<ogra_> l
<cjwatson> debhelper deals with a lot of the basics these days
<cjwatson> (with Package-Type: udeb)
<ogra_> thanks ! i'll take a look ... so far i'm using copy_exec from initramfs-tools for the binaries, that covers the libs etc just fine ... but for getting the configs i'm currently running the binary with strace and fish the files out of the log
 * ogra_ has a nicely working 8MB core filesystem already 
<infinity> ogra_: While you're at it, are you keeping /usr/share/doc/copyright, then?
<infinity> ogra_: Cause, if so, that's something we could actually build/ship images from, rather than just give other people to make their own images.
<infinity> ogra_: (/usr/share/doc/<package>/copyright, that is)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-24
<cjwatson> Bah, stgraber got ubiquity r6000 :-)
<ogra_> heh
<smartboyhw> https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubiquity/ubuntustudio-wallpaper-fix/+merge/187231 can someone have a look at it? (It's not an emergency, I am opting not to respin because of that, but it's nice to tell in the release notes that the fix has landed:P)
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: that's fine, thanks - merging
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, many thanks!
<cjwatson> let me know if you're going to respin anyway and want an upload
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, I will, but I'm opting for no here, it's just the installation (and that presumes you don't boot into live session). I will wait for the other people to respond though:
<smartboyhw> :)
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> xnox: bug 1229881 - did you ever get round to logind integration in ubiquity?
<cjwatson> 'cos it looks awfully like that
<infinity> Could #1229416 also be that?
<infinity> Hrm, maybe not.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-25
<xnox> cjwatson: true. I've wrote a python script with python-pam help, to start / authenticate / open_session and that does not create logind session for me. (well at least loginctl list-sessions doesn't who it). Alternatively executing dbus calls to logind API to CreateSession (similar to how CK worked) ends up killing the master pid for the session and everything below it.
<xnox> well, I think I see what was wrong. Switching to pam service to "su" makes it work, and getenvlist is now giving me XDG_* / logindish variables.
<xnox> looks like ubuntuone plugin doesn't like to be offline =/
<brendand> xnox, is there any known issue with creating precise usb sticks using usb-creator-gtk in saucy?
<brendand> xnox, mine aren't working
<xnox> brendand: use "dd"
<xnox> brendand: in general they should work & boot in legacy bios mode.
<brendand> xnox, any instructions for that?
<brendand> xnox, i do notice a suspicious 'Installing EFI bootloader' message when creating the image
<xnox> brendand: "dd if=path/to/precise-desktop.iso of=/dev/sdX" where /dev/sdX is the usb-stick device.
<GrueMaster> Anyone seeing a bad keyboard mapping when using oem-config on an installed server running 12.04?
<GrueMaster> On boot after running oem-config-prepare on a 12.04.2 installed server, oem-config starts and asks for launguage.  Problem is the arrow keys don't work properly, and you can't select the proper language (english in this case), nor can you use the tab key or the enter key.  Pressing F5 gives me the english selection, but thats as far as I have been able to get.  We have tried 5 different brands of keyboards (all USB), and even remove
<GrueMaster>  console to the server (Intel RMM4).
<GrueMaster> The real odd part is that <ctrl><alt>-F2 will give me a login prompt, and I can login just fine with the account I created initially.  No keyboard issues.
<infinity> GrueMaster: Can you file a bug?  We're mid-beta here, and not many people available to do real-time debugging.
<GrueMaster> I'm looking through launchpad at the moment to see if there may be one already.  Lots of open, untouched bugs.
<GrueMaster> But yes, I plan on filing one.
<cjwatson> ubiquity gets too many bugs for it to be possible to address them all with anything like current staffing.  But that doesn't mean we don't look at interesting ones called to our attention ...
<GrueMaster> May want to see if this exists in the current beta as well.
<cjwatson> (I suspect bterm isn't being hooked up properly)
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: THe odd part is this is fairly recent.  It worked fine after you fixed the font compiler issue.
<GrueMaster> I suspect a separate package update may be causing this, not oem-config directly.
<cjwatson> Possible.  oem-config does a fair bit of its own console setup though ...
<cjwatson> But yes, it's possible it could be broken by (say) plymouth, console-setup, kbd, kernel
<GrueMaster> I have a little idle time this week.  I'll try to root out the issue before I file a bug.  If I can, I'll also test the beta on one of our servers, just in case.
<cjwatson> Thanks, would be appreciated.  Bed soon here, trying to figure out some buildd QA work first
<GrueMaster> overworked/understaffed.  Sounds like my job here.  :P
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-27
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: I have narrowed down the issue a little inoem-config on 12.04.3.  It is not related to plymouth.  Also, since this system already has an account created, if I log into a different console and stop oem-config, I can restart it and it works fine.
<GrueMaster> I'll do more digging, but I think it may be that oem-config is launching without proper locale settings, or the locale settings defined in the system are conflicting in some way.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-09-26
<Riddell> hello installeristas, I'd like to fix autologin for sddm on Kubuntu Plasma 5
<Riddell> am I right that scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin is used on starting a live CD?
<Riddell> where does it need to twiddle settings for installs where you click "autologin" in ubiquity?
<cjwatson> (a) yes sounds right (b) user-setup
<Riddell> ah hah, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2015-09-21
<CarlFK> is there a ppa: like shortcut for: d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string http://ppa.launchpad.net/timvideos/ppa/fpga-support trusty main
<CarlFK> something like add-apt-repository  ppa:timvideos/fpga-support
#ubuntu-installer 2015-09-27
<TJ-> Could someone evaluate bug 1500110 please? Last comment gets to the nub of the issue I think.
<TJ-> "mount point /tmp/tmp.${RANDOM}/var does not exist" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1500110
<jtaylor> what is the reason ubiquity downloads prop. drivers before starting a install? see bug 1389847
<jtaylor> it at least needs some feedback that its doing something, currently it just looks like it hangs
<jtaylor> took 10 minutes for me with a good local connection, as it choose some slow us mirror
#ubuntu-installer 2016-09-26
<blaze`> hello
<blaze`> how can i make ubiquity debug output more verbose?
<blaze`> "--debug" key doesn't help
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: mm what is that d-i command again...
<cyphermox> make -C d-i/ update
#ubuntu-installer 2016-09-27
<blut> What is the debconf database called during the installation? I tried 'debconf-set grub-installer/bootdev ${primary_disk}' during an early command, however, it is not registered.
<blut> I think it might not be in the correct database.
<blut> even with 'd-i grub-installer/bootdev string /dev/sde' in somefile and debconf-set-selections somefile the d-i still insists that the device is not specified
<blut> What is the debconf database called during the installation?
<blut> So that I might do a debconf-dumpdb just to check if it might be a different option
<cjwatson> /var/lib/cdebconf/questions.dat
<cjwatson> more likely some twisty flow in grub-installer though.  the DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer boot parameter is the usual way to start puzzling this sort of thing out
<blut> cjwatson: thank you.
<blut> I just restarted the installation to figure it out.
<blut> Oh the database is called configdb btw.
<cjwatson> Oh, sure, if you mean the internal name.
<cjwatson> I'd have just opened the raw file in nano to check though :)
#ubuntu-installer 2016-09-30
<btorch> not sure if the correct channel but I'm trying to understand partman for a seed file. debconf-get-selections shows partman lines without starting with d-i but most examples I've has the d-i in front of it. what is the correct way ?
<blut> btorch: in the preseed file you need the d-i.
<btorch> blut: ok so "To set a value to be used inside debian-installer, just pass path/to/variable=value for any of the preseed variables"
<blut> yes. but you need to say that it's for the debian installer (d-i)
<btorch> it's just weird to me that some of the partman seeding that I've done comes back as "unknown partman-auto/method string  regular"
<blut> btorch: because the installed system doesn't know d-i
<btorch> ok, I see . so I'm doing it correclyt then with "d-i partman-auto/method string regular" , it's just debconf-get-selections that doesn't know the d-i
<cjwatson> The owner field mostly isn't critical.
<cjwatson> Its purpose is garbage-collection of unused questions.
<cjwatson> So anything with the owner set to "d-i" isn't copied to the installed system.
<cjwatson> If the owner is set to something else, it should be a package name that exists on the installed system, and the question will be GCed from the debconf database if that package is ever purged.
<cjwatson> But you can get this wrong and the worst consequence is a bit of stray junk that mostly doesn't matter.
<btorch> ok thanks, trying to figure why my seed no longer works for 14.04.05 and why on new drives it gets stuck on the partitioning and on already used drives it doesn't partition everything properly. But I think I know why on the second case now
<btorch> I think getting the output of "debconf-get-selections --installer" is not helping much though
<btorch> is this bad ? "partman-auto  partman-auto/autopartitioning_failed  error" I see some questions/answers like that from debconf
<btorch> with the "error"
<cjwatson> debconf-get-selections --installer has never filtered down to only what's actually sensible to preseed - you're better off comparing it with the installation guide's preseeding appendix than taking its output literally
<cjwatson> it will have stuff like that that's to do with d-i's interactive workflow and is not sensible to preseed
<cjwatson> normally I advise starting with the example preseed file in the guide, and you can always use debconf-get-selections --installer to work out what values to plug in in various places
<btorch> cool, yeah going over appendix B and also https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/d-i/ for some of the partman templates
<btorch> I think the "partman/early_command" to zero out the first 512b of the sda will fix one of my issues
#ubuntu-installer 2017-09-25
<fossfreedom_> cyphermox: hi there - when you get a chance - please can you have at this observation in both the Ubuntu & Ubuntu Budgie installer?  I had a look over the weekend but couldnt figure out why this has now appeared in the last week or so. thanks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1719136
<cyphermox> fossfreedom_: ack
#ubuntu-installer 2017-09-28
<acheronuk> bug #1706859 has regressed further with the beta2 testing, and now occurs when installing kubuntu (and it seems other flavours) via the try/install screen and live session
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1706859
#ubuntu-installer 2017-09-29
<abd> hello
<abdollahmano> hello
